# Waitlist Support Group...who want's to join?



## supersuperwendy

I know I can't be the only one longing for my waitlist to come though!  Do you log into the member website daily to see if it came through? I do!!!  Do you have just one that would make your dreams come true or do you have two to give you a better shot of getting out of the resort you are booked at?  

If this sounds like you.... join my support group! 

I cancelled one waitlist last night and created a new one!  I'm hoping beyond hope to get a standard view studio at BWV oct. 29 - nov. 1.  It's a long shot at best and I know...but boy would I love some pixie dust!  

what are you hoping to get???


----------



## bakenatj

I am on a wait list for July 4th - 11th at OKW for a 2br near HH. I have a 2 br reservation already but would like to be near the HH. No big deal if I don't get it but we are bringing our two nieces, which will be their first time staying on property so we would like to be close to the main pool. Doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## nolanboys

We have the the second half of our split stay at OKW. I love it there and am excited to stay there, but my kids really want AKV because they have never stayed there. I'm hoping it comes through for them and even told them to keep the waitlist until 7 days before check-in. 5 points would be put into holding and then not used, but it's a small price to pay for happy boys.I used to check once a day, but that was closer to my 7 mo booking window, as lots of people were moving around. I still check a couple of times a week, but my guess is, if we get it, it won't be until closer to our trip.


----------



## cbnsoul

One of my waitlists, BCV for 1 day at the end of our trip, came through a few weeks ago.  Now I'm hoping for 1 day to come through at VWL for 1 day in October otherwise we'll have to move 3 times in 6 days!


----------



## iluveeyore

I stalked my waitlist every day for the last month, and then....2 weeks before we go I got an email saying my waitlist came through!!  So hang in there - we were at SSR in a studio for a week, and I was finally able to get my AKV savannah view studio and I couldn't be more excited!  I love SSR, but I'm going in August with my BFF, so really wanted somewhere different with my hubby.  Now he's excited too!  

Fingers are crossed for you!  Good luck - I honestly felt like I won a contest when my came through!


----------



## WsPrincess

I am also stalking my wait list constantly. I have a BW studio booked for 2 nights in June and I desperately want to move it over to BCV. My dad is coming down and the room is for him and we are staying at BC for this trip and I want him to be able to use the pool with the kids. I could have got 1 night but I knew if he had to move resorts he would be grouchy so I am hoping both nights come through. Though I am losing hope as we get closer to the trip


----------



## Goofy's apprentice

I definitely stalk daily!

We are waiting for the last two days of our October vacation.  Hoping to get a Boardwalk view one-bedroom!  

It's a hard time of year to get BWV due to Food and Wine but I will keep hoping. It has always come in before.


----------



## Simba's Mom

I check my waitlist frequently.  In between times, I kick myself for even having to be on the waitlist!.. Only 4 days before the 7 month window opened, there were 1 BRs available at BCV for our October trip.  But since we didn't have enough BCV points, we'd have to borrow from next year.  We really try not to borrow, and in only 4 days we could use other points-we have plenty of OKW points left.  Sure enough-you know what happened in 4 days-waitlist!
I'm also on another waitlist, for a value studio at AKV, for days I decided to add.


----------



## jadejazzkayla

I'm waiting too. first night and last night. We don't mind moving but could live without it.

When the  Orlando June 30th One Direction tickets went on sale a few weeks ago we were able to snag some so we changed our disney dates to coincide with the concert. Going to the show is worth moving a bit to me.


----------



## Sandisw

On a waitlist for my DH's and DD's December trip--2 nights at BLT in a SV room.  I waited only 5 days into the 11 month window and could not get that view.

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Just checked..and nope not waitlist yet!  I have major doubts that I'll get it.  Booking only 5 months out for F&W and trying to get in the boardwalk is soooo unlikely!

I hope somebody gets pixie dust soon!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

I'm looking for 1 night in a VWL studio to come through for the evening of December 9.  I have that night on Member cash, but hope that the wait list comes through.


----------



## andijean

I need a support group or therapy.  We are wait listed for 10/5-10/7 at BCV.  We are currently booked for a split stay at BLT 10/5-10/7 and BCV 10/8-10/11.  We are ok with the split stay and I actually think it will be a nice way to do things, but my kids want the BCV pool the whole time and my parents don't want to switch resorts.  Please assure me that the switching resorts won't take too much time or be too much of a hassle.


----------



## supersuperwendy

andijean said:


> I need a support group or therapy.  We are wait listed for 10/5-10/7 at BCV.  We are currently booked for a split stay at BLT 10/5-10/7 and BCV 10/8-10/11.  We are ok with the split stay and I actually think it will be a nice way to do things, but my kids want the BCV pool the whole time and my parents don't want to switch resorts.  Please assure me that the switching resorts won't take too much time or be too much of a hassle.



I actually like split stays, I think it makes the trip feel longer!  Just get packed up the night before you check out.  About 30 minutes before I think we are really going to leave I call bell services. At BLT they were super fast..I think in less than 10 mins!   Let them know you are sending your stuff to the next resort, they'll give you a little receipt.  Then head out for your day!  Later that afternoon head to the beach club and check in.  Once you are in your room call bell services to bring up your stuff.  It's super simple and I enjoy it!


----------



## VrBchJ

I'm on a wait list for one night, Sept. 30, for a BW standard view studio. It's been active for several months.  I still have time so I hope it comes thru. If not, I have a studio at Jambo so I'm good with that.


----------



## wildernessDad

Wow!  My wait list for the evening of December 9 in a VWL studio came through!  Woo hoo!


----------



## jfugina

Our kids' fall break are the week of Columbus Day.  Our home resort is AKV, but this year we wanted to try for something different.  

We're waitlisted for VGC (really want that to come through so we can visit Disneyland for the very first time).  But, we feel very fortunate to have 5 nights at BWV booked during that week as a backup plan.  I've seen how tough the EPCOT resorts are to book during F&W, so even if the waitlist doesn't come through, we'll be looking forward to trying out BWV for the first time.

Oh, and yes - I log in to the member web site several times a week to check the status WL status.


----------



## bzzelady

I'm in...


Nov 20-23 for 2 BDR at BCV.

I currently have those dates for a 2 BDR at OKW, but want to change as my mother loves the location near Epcot.  My father is faililng fast with ALS and my mother is really going to need all the pixie dust we can give her to get through that first major holiday without him (as we all are).  We were supposed to travel over July 4th to VWL but canceled that due to his sudden downturn in health (I made BirdsofPreyDave's waitlist dreams come true with that cancelation).  

At a busy time of year, I absolutely understand if it does not come through, but I thought staying somewhere where she feels totally at home would be a good thing.  If not, we will enjoy the extra balcony space at OKW


----------



## mickeyoverload

We have a reservations at SSR for Sept 30- Oct 6... We are waitlisted at BLT LV Studio for those dates and at VWL for the same dates. We will be going with my ds4 and dd who will be 6mo when we go... I was really hoping for something that was close to the MK since its where we seem to spend most of our time. Im mostly just happy we are going at all considering I just booked last week and it's the beginning of f&w that weekend. But I really have no desire to stay at SSR. Someone please tell me it's nicer than it seems


----------



## supersuperwendy

wildernessDad said:


> Wow!  My wait list for the evening of December 9 in a VWL studio came through!  Woo hoo!



Wow that's awesome!!!  I knew wishing pixie dust this morning would work for someone!!! yayyyy!!!  Congrats!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Just checked again.. bummer 

Maybe someone will get pixie dust first thing in the morning!


----------



## disneymomjcs

Cancelled Wilderness Lodge Villas 8/23 -8/30 Studio, yesterday.  Now booked at OKW and AKV-Kidani .  Someone snapped up 8/23  Hope this helps someone.


----------



## WsPrincess

My wait list did not come through yet BUT, I was able to snag 1 night at BCV so now I only need 1 night to come through to move from BWV to BCV. As it stands my dad might have to move after the first night but since it is not far and he is alone, we decided it was worth it so he can use SAB with us for the days he is at BCV!


----------



## supersuperwendy

WsPrincess said:


> My wait list did not come through yet BUT, I was able to snag 1 night at BCV so now I only need 1 night to come through to move from BWV to BCV. As it stands my dad might have to move after the first night but since it is not far and he is alone, we decided it was worth it so he can use SAB with us for the days he is at BCV!





I hope you get your 1 night!!!


----------



## Charleneluvsdisney

I'm in too - we have a BLT studio wait listed for 9/1-9/4 either a standard or lake view.  The Sunday is not available, and I am guessing it is because of the holiday on Monday.

Either way, we have Saratoga booked and will be coming off of a week at BWV with a Boardwalk view.


----------



## wdwfan1

Waitlisted for 1 night (12/04)   at WL.   So far, nothing.  I do check often.


----------



## WsPrincess

It came through! Our wait list for June 17th came through today. I got an email with a new confirmation number and when I went to check it was there! I am so excited!


----------



## Bronte

We have a waitlist for BCV July 20 (studio) and BWV July 22-30 (studio)

We have BCV for the 20 on cash (almost 400 bucks ) points for the 21 and OKW for the 22-30.

This will be our first DVC trip after buying resale !!!!!!!

PS We could not get OKW near HH ... Do you think we will be ok ???


----------



## delmar411

Don't lose hope!  

Our waitlist for a studio at BCV for 5/27 came through just last week!   

Plus our waitlist for a studio at BCV for 5/31 came through a couple weeks before that.  

Very exciting to see those emails come in!!


----------



## supersuperwendy

WsPrincess said:


> It came through! Our wait list for June 17th came through today. I got an email with a new confirmation number and when I went to check it was there! I am so excited!



That's awesome!! congrats!


----------



## supersuperwendy

delmar411 said:


> Don't lose hope!
> 
> Our waitlist for a studio at BCV for 5/27 came through just last week!
> 
> Plus our waitlist for a studio at BCV for 5/31 came through a couple weeks before that.
> 
> Very exciting to see those emails come in!!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

We are waitlisted for a GV at OKW for the week before Thanksgiving. Not holding my breath or crossing my fingers because I know it's probably pretty hopeless. I do check often though.


----------



## maciec

We are wait listed for Saturday 12/8 BWV Pool/Garden view room.  We are in a 1bdrm for that night, but a 2bdrm for the rest of the week.  Went on the wait list on the first day of our 7 month window.  I am hopeful it will con through bc we are so far out.  I do check daily.  If it doesn't come through no big deal.  At least we won't have to move resorts


----------



## JWG

We're back on it!  We'll join in the hoping.  We have a 2BR at BLT 12/2-12/7 and a 2BR at BWV 12/7-12/9.  Split points required we split stay, but not wanting to.  Called right at 7 months to move the BWV 2BR to BLT and nothing.  We've waitlisted a dedicated BR in TV and LV, hoping for some luck!


----------



## Susan C

mickeyoverload said:


> We have a reservations at SSR for Sept 30- Oct 6... We are waitlisted at BLT LV Studio for those dates and at VWL for the same dates. We will be going with my ds4 and dd who will be 6mo when we go... I was really hoping for something that was close to the MK since its where we seem to spend most of our time. Im mostly just happy we are going at all considering I just booked last week and it's the beginning of f&w that weekend. But I really have no desire to stay at SSR. Someone please tell me it's nicer than it seems



SSR is very nice, great pools, love the Turf Club...  it's like staying in a fancy fl condo..love it.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Well I'm in shock! I just joined this support group and our OKW GV waitlist came through today.    I am thrilled beyond words.      Sending   to all those still waiting. Good Luck!!


----------



## maciec

That's fantastic!  Did you get an email or did you see it by checking online?


----------



## PrincessLynz

I'm in on this! We just joined DVC last week on the cruise so I called to day to book Dec 2-7 at AKL-SV studio and nothing! We booked for SSR during that time (we don't wanna play resort swap) and wait listed for AKL- Jambo and Kidani! Hoping for some pixie dust!!! This will be our first time going during the Christmas season!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

maciec said:


> That's fantastic!  Did you get an email or did you see it by checking online?



We got an email just like the original confirmation we received when we first booked our trip. When I clicked on the vacation details link it stated we were at OKW in a GV! I was so shocked I then checked on the website and it had indeed been changed. I am so thrilled.  I hope everyone has the same good fortune.


----------



## maciec

Thanks!  I hope your good luck rubs off on the rest of us!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

My wait list came through today... December 4 at VWL! Nothing short of a miracle!


----------



## supersuperwendy

DisneyFreaks said:


> Well I'm in shock! I just joined this support group and our OKW GV waitlist came through today.    I am thrilled beyond words.      Sending   to all those still waiting. Good Luck!!





BWV Dreamin said:


> My wait list came through today... December 4 at VWL! Nothing short of a miracle!




CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 


Here's some pixie dust for the rest of us!


----------



## helenk

We are booked at SSR 1BR for 9/30 to 10/5, I have waitlisted at VWL 1BR, I would like to be close to the MK since I am taking my grand-daughter who is 4 and figured MK will be our main focus, and of course we will be going to MNSSHP.
I could have gotten a 1BR Savannah at Kidani, but I generally get a room that is sooooo far from the lobby and I just don't want to deal with that.
I've stayed at the SSR before and it is a nice resort. I like the fact that there is more than 1 pool and multiple bus stops will keep the walking to a minimum.  I know we will be happy at SSR, so if VWL does not come through so be it, but fingers crossed.


----------



## goofy370

I keep checking the website too. We are waitlisted for 1 night Sept 28th at BCV. I have BWV for that night, at least its really close.


----------



## maciec

Wahooooo!  The first day I haven't checked my wait list came through!  Got an email at 2:30 this afternoon. Letting me know it had come through.  12/8-12/14 BWV 2bdrm Pool/Garden view!  Very excited!


----------



## discorsner

THought I would join the support group in hopes of bonding with others in need of pixie dust.

We are going Nov 15-26 to BWV.  We have all the nights on points except one night,  Thanksgiving night.

We got a cash ressie for our same unit type (2 bedroom pool/garden view) for Thanksgiving night so that we would have all the nights together and not have to move.

If it was just my fam of four we would have welcomed a split stay for a vacation of that length but it would be cumbersome having to have my parents get packed up and moved so we did what we had to do to not have to move. 

Paying the cash ressie was $793 for that one night (ouch) on top of an already expensive trip.  We are just hoping the waitlist will come through. The CM says if the waitlist comes through my cash reservation would automatically cancel and I would get a refund.  That would be really nice!!!!!

I swear I check it a million times a day even though I know it is not likely that Thanksgivivng night is going to ever come through!

I am excited to hear some of your waitlist have come through for you though! Congrats!


----------



## PrincessLynz

Just an update! My waitlist unfortunately has not come through, but we were able to change our dates to the next week and scored one night at BWV studio on saturday and 6 nights at AKV Kidani in a stuido! Super pumped about it! Now I don't have to play room hop every other night!


----------



## Charleneluvsdisney

So happy - wait list came through for BLT lake view today!!!  

That was really fast too - we just booked it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## jfelcie

I hope this site brings us some good luck pixie dust! Waiting for a waitlist at BCV. Tomorrow will be 31 days . . . Not a good sign! I was relieved to see someone got it two weeks out!!  Good luck everyone!!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Charleneluvsdisney said:


> So happy - wait list came through for BLT lake view today!!!
> 
> That was really fast too - we just booked it 2 weeks ago.



That's awesome!!!


----------



## supersuperwendy

maciec said:


> Wahooooo!  The first day I haven't checked my wait list came through!  Got an email at 2:30 this afternoon. Letting me know it had come through.  12/8-12/14 BWV 2bdrm Pool/Garden view!  Very excited!



yayyyy!!!!


----------



## ses1230

We are booked at Kidani in a 2br SV 12/8-12/15 but waitlisted for BLT 2br. It is for a dedicated 2br lake view because MS said that was my best chance. I have no idea but hope she is right!


----------



## wdwfan1

Good luck to all.   I am still waiting for one night in December.   Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## wdwfan1

BWV Dreamin said:


> My wait list came through today... December 4 at VWL! Nothing short of a miracle!



I am waitlisted for the same night!  Hope pixie dust comes my way also.


----------



## triciari

We've been on the wait list for a 2 bedroom for oct. 25-28 since he 7 month mark.  If it comes through, our 2 bedroom at BWV will be released!  And, if there's still a 2 bedroom at AK on the 20th, we'll give up our 2bedroom with 2 queens at BCV that night, so we can check out AK for just one day before our cruise.


----------



## jadejazzkayla

my two wait lists came through. no moving. beach club june 28-july 5 - one direction here we come!


----------



## sunshine1259

I'm waitlisted for the VGC for September 14-16 for a deluxe studio.  Have booked a 1 bedroom, but would really love to save the points with a studio.  And yes, I check almost daily.

Congrats to those whose waitlists have come through and good luck to those of you still hoping.


----------



## Simba's Mom

triciari said:


> We've been on the wait list for a 2 bedroom for oct. 25-28 since he 7 month mark.  If it comes through, our 2 bedroom at BWV will be released!  And, if there's still a 2 bedroom at AK on the 20th, we'll give up our 2bedroom with 2 queens at BCV that night, so we can check out AK for just one day before our cruise.



We're so close to you!  We're waiting for a 1 BR there for October 24-27.  I'm really kicking myself-if it weren't for my stingyness, we wouldn't be on the waitlist at all!  We own points at BCV but when I called only a few days before the 7 month mark to change from a studio to a 1 BR, it would have meant having to borrow points from next year.  "Oh, heck", I said,"In only a few more days, I won't have to borrow points."  Well, in those few days, the availability went and we've been on the waitlist now for 2 months.  Lesson learned!


----------



## triciari

Simba's Mom said:


> We're so close to you!  We're waiting for a 1 BR there for October 24-27.  I'm really kicking myself-if it weren't for my stingyness, we wouldn't be on the waitlist at all!  We own points at BCV but when I called only a few days before the 7 month mark to change from a studio to a 1 BR, it would have meant having to borrow points from next year.  "Oh, heck", I said,"In only a few more days, I won't have to borrow points."  Well, in those few days, the availability went and we've been on the waitlist now for 2 months.  Lesson learned!



I hope we both get lucky!


----------



## Sandisw

Just thought I would update--my wait list for a SV studio at BLT came through yesterday for December 3 - 5th.

We went on the wait list just 5 days in to the 11 month window.  Since it was only for 2 nights, it wasn't a lot of point savings, but hey, 6 points is 6 points!!!

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting!


----------



## dansyr2514

Wait listing studio at BWV for 10/14 - 10/17.  Hoping for some pixie dust!!!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Here's some pixie dust for those of us who are still waiting for our waitlist to come through on this holiday weekend!!


----------



## Disjunky

double waitlisted with top priority at my Home resort BL for october 14-19. we booked at 156 days out so its my fault. Second priority is WLV and we are booked into SSR. I keeep hearing SSer is great and im not too disapointed. It will be fuun no matter where i saty. But how do you beat the views at BLT for fireworks. 141 days and im drooling already.


----------



## PinkTink63

I really need some waitlist pixie dust! We are going for the first time during the holidays! 12/29-1/7  was able to get BCV 1/2-7, so I'm good with that and figured we would do a split stay.  My husband has always wanted to stay VWL and I was able to book a studio for 1/1 and I have waitlisted for 12/30 & 12/31, which I am sure is a long shot! Matter of fact, nothing is available for those two nights!

As if that isn't enough, I am 25 pts. short and have been trying to get them transferred so I can waitlist for 12/29!  Not having very much luck with that either!

I keep checking the website several times a day!


----------



## disneymomjcs

Hoping and wishing that you get your waitlist.  We will be there 12/24 - 1/4 and are at four different resorts.  We started out at SSR our home resort.  Then changed to 12/24 - 12/27 for WLV, then onto BLT 12/27 - 12/30 next SSR 12/30 - 1/1 and finally AKL Jambo 1/1 - 1/4.  I am hoping to do 12/20 or 1/1 in BLT or ALK  you never know people have to cancel for a reason we still have six months to go.  hahaha


----------



## Homemom

Also waiting here.  Just want one night at BLT 10/23 for after MNSSHP.  After finally getting our contract via resale I was only able to book 5 months out, next time i'll be ready at the 7 month mark.  I was able to grab a studio at VWL, so happy to be a ferry ride away.


----------



## dairyqueenmom

I am waitlisted for Friday July 20 at AKV Kidani in a standard view, we have a room at Jambo house for that night - but the rest of our stay is at Kidani.  I really don't want to move rooms!  Pixie dust please - its a pain in the you know what to pack up 6 people and move!


----------



## princessbride6205

We are waitlisted for January 11th & 12th at AKV Jambo Std view Studio.
We have the following 7 nights booked there. I waited just a few days past the 7 month mark and lost all AKV studio availability. 

I've been checking several times a week. The big deal is that I cannot imagine running the marathon on the morning of January 13th and switching rooms right after!! Maybe I should book a DVC cash reservation for the same room type just in case...

We don't have enough points even with banking and borrowing to do a 1 BR, otherwise I would do that for the entire trip.


----------



## supersuperwendy

The weekend is approaching! I hope somebody gets their waitlist before Sunday!


----------



## winniedapooh

We are WL right now for 12/30-1/4 for a 2 bedroom at BLT. Was able to book 12/28-30 there, but nothing else available at the 7 month window...please let it come through, please...


----------



## dairyqueenmom

I had one night waitlists at Kidani for our July vacations - couldn't get all 5 nights at Kidani.  So I booked Jambo house for one night.  Went online today and noticed that the lock/off was available for all 5 nights at Kidani.  We had a dedicated two bedroom booked.  I don't care if its a lock off or dedicated - I just didn't want to have to move.  I called MS and they were able to get us in the lock off two bedroom for all 5 nights!!! WoooHeeee!!!  No moving!!!


----------



## PinkTink63

PinkTink63 said:


> I really need some waitlist pixie dust! We are going for the first time during the holidays! 12/29-1/7  was able to get BCV 1/2-7, so I'm good with that and figured we would do a split stay.  My husband has always wanted to stay VWL and I was able to book a studio for 1/1 and I have waitlisted for 12/30 & 12/31, which I am sure is a long shot! Matter of fact, nothing is available for those two nights!
> 
> As if that isn't enough, I am 25 pts. short and have been trying to get them transferred so I can waitlist for 12/29!  Not having very much luck with that either!
> 
> I keep checking the website several times a day!



UPDATE! No...my waitlist hasn't come through, but I was able to nab a studio at AKV Jambo for New Years Eve!  I really don't want to have to move several times...but I guess it's more important that we have a place to stay at this point!


----------



## nightshaderose

I'm wait-listed for Club Level studio at Jambo House Jan 27-31, but I'm not holding my breath for it. Backup is the Jambo SV studio booked per the Original Plan. 

The friend I'm bringing with me on this trip has never been to WDW before, so I thought shooting for CL might be a nice surprise for him.  I've wait-listed into a club-level 1br before (twice), but I'm under the impression that the studios are in *far* more demand.


----------



## Lora

Was anyone waiting for a 1BR at BWV for Sept. 23-27? I just dropped my 5 night res. there and I'm pretty sure I made someone happy since there is very little availability at that time, especially at BWV. I still have a couple BWV wait lists for that week. I'm needing a studio for 23-27 and a 2BR for 28-30.


----------



## jekjones1558

I am currently booked at BWV in a 1 bed BW view for the above dates.  I know someone would love this room for F&W but I need my Kidani wait list to clear before I can release the BWV room.  I am not at all hopeful because I need a whole week and I am not willing to do a few days at a time and risk having to move.  But miracles happen!


----------



## disfountainofyouth

Waitlisted for BCV studio for 9/30.  This is only my second waitlist and 
the first one came through so we crossing our fingers again!


----------



## Tamar

I'll join. We are waitlisted for a BWV std studio for marathon weekend!


----------



## Dziactor

On a Waitlist for Oct 26th - Nov 3rd. Have a 1 BR at OKW but hope something opens at Bay Lake.


----------



## andriade

I am waitlisted for a 1 bedroom at Aulani 8/1-8/8. My odds are looking SLIM!


----------



## triciari

My wait list for a 2 bedroom at BCV for octiber 25 - 28 was just filled today!  

So, someone with a wait list for a 2 bedroom at BWV for those same dates is bound to get lucky!!


----------



## crabbie1

Due to me having to cancel my trip due to splitting with partner i have had to rescehdule and iv got two waitlists.
Have 19/09-23 in AKLV jambo (waitilisting VwL one bed) and 23-27th BLT but had to book studio on 23rd standard view then move to one bed standard view.(waitlisting  23rd for a one bed). 27-04 Okw which is fine.As its my first trip as an owner what are the chances of it coming through and is it best to put the 7 or 31 day wait as I dont really understand that part

I did waitlist the whole of my dates for BLT but it never came through yet only by chance looked one day and 3 nights of the four were availible. Will they only give the whole stay as a waitlist. Sorry im new to all this
Quite happy with what I have booked though if it doesnt come through.


----------



## triciari

crabbie1 said:


> Due to me having to cancel my trip due to splitting with partner i have had to rescehdule and iv got two waitlists.
> Have 19/09-23 in AKLV jambo (waitilisting VwL one bed) and 23-27th BLT but had to book studio on 23rd standard view then move to one bed standard view.(waitlisting  23rd for a one bed). 27-04 Okw which is fine.As its my first trip as an owner what are the chances of it coming through and is it best to put the 7 or 31 day wait as I dont really understand that part
> 
> I did waitlist the whole of my dates for BLT but it never came through yet only by chance looked one day and 3 nights of the four were availible. Will they only give the whole stay as a waitlist. Sorry im new to all this
> Quite happy with what I have booked though if it doesnt come through.



I would definitely suggest the 7 day wait list, since you know you're going to be there anyway.  I think the 30 day option is for people who wouldn't be going without their waitlist  coming through.


----------



## jimmytammy

We are waitlisted for a 1 bed at OKW in Dec. for 1 day, got all the other days.  We canceled a few days at VWL so hope someone waiting on the DIS landed those.


----------



## VrBchJ

disfountainofyouth said:


> Waitlisted for BCV studio for 9/30.  This is only my second waitlist and
> the first one came through so we crossing our fingers again!



I've been wait listed for a BWV standard view studio for Sept. 30 for months. I got a boardwalk view but want the std view to link with my Oct. 1-5 reservation so I don't have to move. I'm starting think it's not going to happen. Pixie dust for both of us.


----------



## nolanboys

Just have to give everyone hope. I joined this thread at the beginning and just got the email today that my Thanksgiving waitlist for AKV came through. I check a few times a week and in fact checked Friday and it was still all booked. What a happy surprise!I will miss OKW, but so happy for my kids as they have never stayed at AKV. Hopefully someone's OKW WL came through. Good luck everyone!


----------



## LilGMom

We have had a 1 bd. at AKV Kidani & Jambo WL'd for almost a month now.  We'll be going Thanksgiving week and I am hopeful that we'll get at least one of the AKV 1 bd.s since right now we just have a studio at OKW.  We did the same thing last year for Thanksgiving week and I've been trying to rack my brain to remember when our AKV WL finally came through.  I check availability at least a few times a week so fingers and toes will stay crossed.

Are people having luck with WLs coming through if you booked on the DVC site or is there even a difference between WLs that were made online or on the phone with MS?


----------



## triciari

LilGMom said:


> Are people having luck with WLs coming through if you booked on the DVC site or is there even a difference between WLs that were made online or on the phone with MS?



I booked and waitlisted online, and mine came through!


----------



## PinkTink63

triciari said:


> I booked and waitlisted online, and mine came through!



Can I ask what your dates are?

Thanks!


----------



## triciari

PinkTink63 said:
			
		

> Can I ask what your dates are?
> 
> Thanks!



Sure.  I got a 2-bedroom at BCV for october 25-28.  I gave up a 2 bedroom pool view at BWV.  I also have a 2 bedroom - 2 queens at BC for October 20, ( we'll be gone on a cruise for the 4 days between the two), but I'm on waitlist for 2 bedroom savannah view at jambo.


----------



## Homemom

I had BLT studio (standard view) on waitlist for 10/23, just went online and found a lake view available so I took it!  We are so excited to try it out.  I let go of a studio for 10/23 at VWL so hopefully that can help someone.


----------



## mbforbes

Our waitlist at BLT just came through. We already had a 2 bedroom SV but decided to get a studio for my parents as well at the last minute. Got it this morning for august 15-18! Then moving to GV at jambo for 7 nights !


----------



## 333disneymom

Just found out my waitlist for BCV for a whole week in December came through! I was very surprised, as I figured if it came through it would be closer to November. So, someone out there was probably pretty happy to receive our prior BWV week in December. Hoping others get the same pixie dust we did.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Our waitlist is at BLT for the beginning od December.  I did jusy get one of the days so I had to change my waitlist.  I go the the member website everyday, sometimes two or three times a day.  I am so hoping I get what we want.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Congrats everyone who's pixie dust came through!! I'm still impatiently waiting!


----------



## triciari

333disneymom said:
			
		

> Just found out my waitlist for BCV for a whole week in December came through! I was very surprised, as I figured if it came through it would be closer to November. So, someone out there was probably pretty happy to receive our prior BWV week in December. Hoping others get the same pixie dust we did.



Now that's a good one!


----------



## huskies90

I am little late to the game, but just wanted to share our waitlist story  2 nights at VCG at the end of July, studio - it will be just me and my girlfriend.  

With peak summer season, the new DCA/Carsland, and only 50 or so DVC rooms at VGC, we almost didnt bother waitlisting (we are both DVC members).  We put in 2 single night waitlists to increase the chance wed get at least one night on points.  Well, they *both* came through last week. We would have paid rack rate for a standard room at GC and 2 nights would have been over $1150.  It is times like this I LOVE being a DVC member!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

supersuperwendy said:


> Congrats everyone who's pixie dust came through!! I'm still impatiently waiting!



Me too!  And getting madder and madder at myself.  The room I wanted was available just a few days before the 7 month window opened up, but cheapskate me wouldn't borrow points at that resort from next year.  So for the sake of a few lousy days (4, I think it was) I've been on a waitlist for over 3 months.


----------



## mbforbes

Simba's Mom said:
			
		

> Me too!  And getting madder and madder at myself.  The room I wanted was available just a few days before the 7 month window opened up, but cheapskate me wouldn't borrow points at that resort from next year.  So for the sake of a few lousy days (4, I think it was) I've been on a waitlist for over 3 months.



Uggh.... that is so frustrating! Hoping for pixie dust to come your way!

I am back in the waitlist too. Now that I have my parents straight I really want to upgrade my blt standard view to either lake or theme park. I know it probably won't happen though with only 35 days to go.


----------



## triciari

Yahoo!  My waitlist for 2 bedroom savannah view for one night before our cruise just came through!!  

Someone else is going to be really happy, because I gave up a 2 bedroom with 2 queens at BCV!


----------



## winniedapooh

Still waiting...but I have a question for you all...I began looking right as soon as my 7 month window opened up--12/28-1/4.  Since the day I began looking 12/30-1/1 has been unavailable at ALL resorts for a 2 bedroom.  Is it just me or has anyone else noticed this?  I check several times a day and it just seems odd to me.  I have never before had trouble booking these dates at the 7 month window.  Just keep waiting for pixie dust!


----------



## jekjones1558

winniedapooh said:


> Still waiting...but I have a question for you all...I began looking right as soon as my 7 month window opened up--12/28-1/4.  Since the day I began looking 12/30-1/1 has been unavailable at ALL resorts for a 2 bedroom.  Is it just me or has anyone else noticed this?  I check several times a day and it just seems odd to me.  I have never before had trouble booking these dates at the 7 month window.  Just keep waiting for pixie dust!



Since New Years Eve is the single most popular date to book DVC, I am not surprised.  Which 2 resorts did you wait list?


----------



## TreesyB

I'm currently at BCV in 1 bedroom on 1/1 -8.  We are waitlisted for BLT Lakeview.  I don't want to move around.  So although we would be happy in the BCV (since it's our home resort), we would LOVE to stay at BLT for our entire stay.  Wishing for some 

But BCV rocks too!


----------



## bellaphia

I look everyday..several times aday
we are waitlisted for VWL first week in Nov for a dedicated 2 bedroom..we currently have a one bedroom booked at VWL but have extended family so their are 10 of us!


----------



## Missyrose

Been on the wait list for a BCV studio for October 3 for more than a month now. I've got BCV booked for the 4th and 5th, and a BWV Boardwalk view studio booked for the 3rd, but I would really like to not have to move. I'll take any and all pixie dust you want to throw my way. I know it'll take a miracle (with it being BCV during Food and Wine) but it's only one night, right?


----------



## supersuperwendy

I gave up and rented out what I had booked and cancelled my october waitlists.

Good luck to the rest of you!!!  It will be a long time before I set up another waitlist for 2013..2014...2015!


----------



## lisa3635

We went on the waitlist for a BLT standard view 1 bd about 3 weeks ago yesterday for 12/15-12/19 and it came through on different days last week (I don't know what days for sure since I didn't get an email.).  My DH and I have separate memberships so I was able to waitlist for the 4 nights individually, 3 came through on mine and 1 on his.   MS linked them all for me together so we don't have to move.  

We were shocked to get standard view about 5 months out.


----------



## jekjones1558

lisa3635 said:


> We went on the waitlist for a BLT standard view 1 bd about 3 weeks ago yesterday for 12/15-12/19 and it came through on different days last week (I don't know what days for sure since I didn't get an email.).  My DH and I have separate memberships so I was able to waitlist for the 4 nights individually, 3 came through on mine and 1 on his.   MS linked them all for me together so we don't have to move.
> 
> We were shocked to get standard view about 5 months out.



Wow.  That is a real shocker.  Congrats!  And this is one time when separate memberships was an advantage!


----------



## amathieu3

Have a studio booked for 7 nights at vero beach beginning in August. Wishing my 1 bedroom comes in. Will be a long week with 5 people in a studio when more time will be spent at rooms since there are no parks to visit. Who knew vero beach was so crowded.


----------



## River Country

Booked BCV 12/11 thru 12/14 Waitlisted 12/9-10 Studio

Booked SSR 12/9-10 Just in case but i really dont wanna move

Waitlisted BCV 12/2 thru 12/9 as well HEY YA NEVER KNOW


----------



## MommaluvsDis

I waitlisted about 3 weeks ago for a 2 bedroom at OKW for 1 night right in the middle of my booked OKW stay.  Never got an email but checked today and it came through.  So glad we don't have to switch to SSR for the one night.   October 14, 2012


----------



## MSUmom

We are booked for 2BD Villa at OKW Dec 27 - Dec 30 and Jan 1 - Jan 5.   Waitlisted for the 2 days Dec 30 - Jan 1.   We are currently at SSR 2 studios.

6 more months.   Hoping it goes through.


----------



## wendydarling826

I check every single day to see if my waitlist has come through.  We added a day to the beginning of our BCV vacation and could only get it at OKW.  It doesn't really matter because I know they will transfer our luggage and it won't really impact our vacation much.  I'd just rather arrive at where we're staying the whole time.  I've never had a waitlist come through, but hope springs eternal!


----------



## Missyrose

Missyrose said:


> Been on the wait list for a BCV studio for October 3 for more than a month now. I've got BCV booked for the 4th and 5th, and a BWV Boardwalk view studio booked for the 3rd, but I would really like to not have to move. I'll take any and all pixie dust you want to throw my way. I know it'll take a miracle (with it being BCV during Food and Wine) but it's only one night, right?



I'm beyond shocked, but my wait list came through!!!  We get to spend the first three nights of our October trip at Beach Club. Didn't think this would actually work out!


----------



## SCDizneyDawn

Missyrose said:
			
		

> I'm beyond shocked, but my wait list came through!!!  We get to spend the first three nights of our October trip at Beach Club. Didn't think this would actually work out!



Congrats!


----------



## MommaluvsDis

I still have not received a reply from DVC that my wait list came through.  They have combined my nights under one reservation number.  I would not have known had I not checked myself.

Good luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## Disjunky

I have 2 waitlists set up. They are for 5 nights. Is it possible to only request full stay waitlists. I dont want partial stays anywhere.


----------



## MommaluvsDis

People are having more success wait listing partial stays verses the whole stay at one time.  You would come closer getting 2 nights wait list filled verses 5 nights.  Then once Your wait list comes through you can link the reservations.


----------



## Missyrose

Disjunky said:
			
		

> I have 2 waitlists set up. They are for 5 nights. Is it possible to only request full stay waitlists. I dont want partial stays anywhere.



That is the downside to wait listing, you have to be open to a split stay if it the shorter, more likely to work wait list doesn't come through. In our case we had the first night of our trip booked at BWV and the second and third nights at BCV. I wait listed the first night at BCV and a little more than a month later, it came through. We originally had those three nights booked at AKV but decided to give up that reservation when the Epcot resorts came available.

Like PP said, you have a much better chance of getting your wait list if it is only a couple of nights vs. an entire week-long stay.


----------



## Disjunky

I wobt switch resorts mid week. So if i dont get the waitlists its ok. Was just hoping that they dont just splitt your reservation though as i think of it i cant see em doing that.


----------



## DVCismyhappyplace

We waitlisted a LV studio at BLT for 10/5 and 10/6 about 3 months ago.  I was able to get those nights at OKW if the waitlist didn't come through.  I checked today and the waitlist came through!   DH and I didn't really want to switch resorts on this trip!


----------



## Disjunky

Awesome. I have a wl for whole week. Fingers crossed though id have to drive farther for golf if it came through. Booked LBV and osprey. Ah the sacrifices.


----------



## JWG

Still waiting and hoping... 
Right now we have 4 different resorts for our 11 night stay.


----------



## PinkTink63

Whoohoo! My waitlist came through...my waitlist came through!  I am so excited!  

I called today to change some things with ME and I happened to ask if there was any availability for a cash ressie for VWL on 12/30, because I have no reservation for that day of our holiday trip!  As much as I didn't want to have to pay out of a pocket, I thought I better do it, so we wouldn't be homeless for a day a DW! Lol  She (DVC MS) said, "Let me see if there are any discounted rates for you...Oh look!  There is a studio available on points!  I see you have a waitlist here!"   Yahtzee!  I couldn't believe it!  I have another waitlist for the next day, so we won't have to move 3 times, but at least I have a place for all of our nights now!  What a relief!

Sending some  for others!


----------



## nightshaderose

nightshaderose said:


> I'm wait-listed for Club Level studio at Jambo House Jan 27-31, but I'm not holding my breath for it. Backup is the Jambo SV studio booked per the Original Plan.
> 
> The friend I'm bringing with me on this trip has never been to WDW before, so I thought shooting for CL might be a nice surprise for him.  I've wait-listed into a club-level 1br before (twice), but I'm under the impression that the studios are in *far* more demand.



So, I just added a second wait-list to this trip.  Original (and still back-up) plan is spending the first 3 nights, Jan. 24-27, in a studio at OKW, but my traveling companion expressed an interest in being near MK for some of the time, so now I'm on a waitlist for BLT lakeview for those dates. Here's hoping one waitlist or the other comes through.


----------



## mhoban1

Greetings,,,  ok, not that I think there is a way to help my chances,,, but are there any strategies to be employed here?? or just get on the wait list and ,, I hate to say it,,, WAIT ,,,,  what do you think the percent success rate is ???

I have a 2 BR at Saratoga fro Dec 7 - 15,,, and Wait listed Wilderness lodge for the same dates,,,,   and have a Studio for Marathon weekend at SSR , and Wait listed WL again,,, 

I am not hopeful of either.. MArk


----------



## PinkTink63

mhoban1 said:


> Greetings,,,  ok, not that I think there is a way to help my chances,,, but are there any strategies to be employed here?? or just get on the wait list and ,, I hate to say it,,, WAIT ,,,,  what do you think the percent success rate is ???
> 
> I have a 2 BR at Saratoga fro Dec 7 - 15,,, and Wait listed Wilderness lodge for the same dates,,,,   and have a Studio for Marathon weekend at SSR , and Wait listed WL again,,,
> 
> I am not hopeful of either.. MArk



I think that it helps if you call too!  I got one of my waitlists doing that!Good Luck!


----------



## MSUmom

I check the DVC Member site at least twice a day.   Hoping for 12/30 and 12/31 2bd villa at OKW.


----------



## DizBub

I'm joining in....We are waitlisted for BCV dedicated 2 bedroom w/queen beds for Sept 29 to Oct 6.  If it doesn't come through I guess we will just have to be satisfied with BLT (heavy sigh).  
Just added Oct 6, 9, 10, 11 at SSR in a studio.  Waitlisted for Oct 7 and 8.  I'm going to book Pop for those nights cash just in case.
Then if SSR waitlist comes through I may waitlist AKV for those 6 nights.  

I think this waitlist stuff might become as addictive as add-on-itis.

UPDATE:  Called MS this morning when I saw on-line that Oct 8 was available.  Booked it and now all I need is the 7th to come through.

UPDATE TO THE UPDATE:  Called MS again this morning to add ME and was told our waitlist for Oct 7 had come through.  Yay!!


----------



## LuvtoPlan

Does anyone know if when someone cancels online the inventory immediately shows up?  I keep checking for mid October either Kidani or Jambo House for a 1 or 2 BDV Savannah view.  I got two of my 4 nights last week by chance.  Just wondered if it is worth checking in the evening or inventory only posts next day after Member Services reviews.


----------



## MSUmom

mhoban1 said:


> Greetings,,,  ok, not that I think there is a way to help my chances,,, but are there any strategies to be employed here?? or just get on the wait list and ,, I hate to say it,,, WAIT ,,,,  what do you think the percent success rate is ???
> 
> I have a 2 BR at Saratoga fro Dec 7 - 15,,, and Wait listed Wilderness lodge for the same dates,,,,   and have a Studio for Marathon weekend at SSR , and Wait listed WL again,,,
> 
> I am not hopeful of either.. MArk



I have a 2 BR waitlisted at OKW for Jan 30 - 31.   We are there for 3 days before and 4 days after.   Those 2 nights we are in 2 Studios at SSR.   I have been told my chances are pretty slim.   I still live in hope.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

We are in a 2BR LO at SSR for 1/1 - 1/7.

I have a WL for THV for the same dates.  3 of the days are available, but my family is not willing to move.  I think I could have done it if they had let me piecemeal it, but they were adamant about not moving, so I just stalk the website 3-4 times per day.

I also have a WL for a 2BR at OKW because of the larger space, but at least we do have someplace to stay.


----------



## nightshaderose

The waitlist for BLT came through!!! My friend will be thrilled to be that close to MK for part of the trip.

Still not holding my breath for the AKL-cl one though.


----------



## Bronte

Add us to the wait list support group ...
November 22 till the 25th at BLT one bedroom ...
It is a LONG shot I know but one can hope !!!!

We are booked in two rooms at pop for the three nights for now but would like to use our dvc points and stay close to the MK.
We will be taking our Great, Great Aunt whom lives with us ... She has never been on vacation EVER, never been on a commercial flight and of course has never been to Disney.  She worked all her life in a machine shop giving away everything she had to those that had nothing (that is why she is with us now at the age of 91.). She never had any kids but loved to watched every Disney event that was aired on television not to mention look at all our Disney family photos.


----------



## VrBchJ

Bronte said:


> Add us to the wait list support group ...
> November 22 till the 25th at BLT one bedroom ...
> It is a LONG shot I know but one can hope !!!!
> 
> We are booked in two rooms at pop for the three nights for now but would like to use our dvc points and stay close to the MK.
> We will be taking our Great, Great Aunt whom lives with us ... She has never been on vacation EVER, never been on a commercial flight and of course has never been to Disney.  She worked all her life in a machine shop giving away everything she had to those that had nothing (that is why she is with us now at the age of 91.). She never had any kids but loved to watched every Disney event that was aired on television not to mention look at all our Disney family photos.



What a nice story. I sure hope your WL for BLT comes thru. It would be extra special to be so close to MK. Let us know how things go.


----------



## nolanboys

Bronte said:


> Add us to the wait list support group ...
> November 22 till the 25th at BLT one bedroom ...
> It is a LONG shot I know but one can hope !!!!
> 
> We are booked in two rooms at pop for the three nights for now but would like to use our dvc points and stay close to the MK.
> We will be taking our Great, Great Aunt whom lives with us ... She has never been on vacation EVER, never been on a commercial flight and of course has never been to Disney.  She worked all her life in a machine shop giving away everything she had to those that had nothing (that is why she is with us now at the age of 91.). She never had any kids but loved to watched every Disney event that was aired on television not to mention look at all our Disney family photos.


What a great woman! I hope your WL comes through.

I had posted that our WL for AKV came through. We have a 2 bdrm st. view at Jambo and had 2 WL for a st. view at Kidani. I cancelled our lock off. I love the master bath at Kidani, but we will only switch if we can get a dedicated 2 bdrm. We'll see what happens. I'm happy with both, as we have never stayed this long before - 5 nights VWL and then off to relax at AKV for another 4 nights. It can't get here fast enough!


----------



## KBoopaloo

Joined the waitlist for the first time today! I have no real hope of it coming through but I figure that it can't hurt to try. We are currently staying in a Value Studio at Jambo 10/28-10/30. I put us on the waitlist for a standard view studio at BWV.

I have no real hope that it will come through because it is F&W but it will be a nice bonus if it does!


----------



## Simba's Mom

KBoopaloo said:


> Joined the waitlist for the first time today! I have no real hope of it coming through but I figure that it can't hurt to try. We are currently staying in a Value Studio at Jambo 10/28-10/30. I put us on the waitlist for a standard view studio at BWV.
> 
> I have no real hope that it will come through because it is F&W but it will be a nice bonus if it does!



Boy, I really hope that comes thru for you.  I'm on the waitlist for a value studio at AKV for those exact dates.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Simba's Mom said:


> Boy, I really hope that comes thru for you.  I'm on the waitlist for a value studio at AKV for those exact dates.



Wouldn't that be fantastic? Both of our wishes would come true! If it comes through I will let you know right away!


----------



## ericamcl

I just joined the WL club - hoping to get a 1 br at VWL for Dec 1 - 5 or 5 - 9 to have a split stay with SSR

I hope it comes through!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Bronte

I got two nights at SSR in a one bedroom and wait listed the other night we will need.  If it comes through before 31 days out I can cancel my two rooms at POP (I hate the idea of paying almost 900 bucks for two rooms when we have DVC points plus they can not guarantee connecting rooms which we really need with our Great, Great Aunt.) I am still wait listed for those three nights (Nov. 22-24) at BLT but I think we will need a lot of pixie dust to get that one but I am still hopeful.


----------



## Goofy's apprentice

Our wait list just came through. We now have our whole October vacation in a BWV boardwalk view 1 bedroom!  And during Food and Wine!

The strange thing is that the wait list matched while I was on the phone talking with DVC regarding that survey they are doing of all the members. They called me...we talked...after I hung up the email arrived with our final two nights of the vacation matching!


----------



## mommyoftwo08

Goofy's apprentice said:


> Our wait list just came through. We now have our whole October vacation in a BWV boardwalk view 1 bedroom!  And during Food and Wine!
> 
> The strange thing is that the wait list matched while I was on the phone talking with DVC regarding that survey they are doing of all the members. They called me...we talked...after I hung up the email arrived with our final two nights of the vacation matching!



That's awesome for you!!! So glad you got what you wanted. I'm still hanging on by a thread! I was able to snag one of my days, but still missing one right smack in the middle!


----------



## Lora

Goofy's apprentice said:


> Our wait list just came through. We now have our whole October vacation in a BWV boardwalk view 1 bedroom!  And during Food and Wine!
> 
> The strange thing is that the wait list matched while I was on the phone talking with DVC regarding that survey they are doing of all the members. They called me...we talked...after I hung up the email arrived with our final two nights of the vacation matching!



I'm officially jealous. I am losing hope that ours will come through for the end of Sept.  Still hoping to get my sister and her family to the BWV with us on their final weekend. Right now they're at AKV. I knew it was a long-shot, but I had some hope that someone would back out at the 31 day mark. That didn't happen.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Goofy's apprentice said:


> Our wait list just came through. We now have our whole October vacation in a BWV boardwalk view 1 bedroom!  And during Food and Wine!
> 
> The strange thing is that the wait list matched while I was on the phone talking with DVC regarding that survey they are doing of all the members. They called me...we talked...after I hung up the email arrived with our final two nights of the vacation matching!



Congratulations! That is awesome!


----------



## hitchedpumpkin

Joining the Support Group. Just booked a 1 BR @ SSR for 6 out of 7 nights in Dec. Of course the ONE night that I couldn't get was right in the middle of the trip! DH refuses to move only to come back next day and doesn't want to pay for a res when we have perfectly good DVC points just waiting to be used .
So now I am crossing my fingers, checking my waitlist 3x a day and hoping for a little pixie dust to come our way. 

If my waitlist doesn't comes through for Dec 7th soon or our first trip in over 4 years just might fall through . I'm so nervous I haven't even told the kids we might be going to WDW!


----------



## Dancind

Hitched, I think you have an excellent chance for SSR. They are wide open for Food & Wine right now, so I bet lots of folks staying there are waitlisting to move to other resorts in December too.

I started putting together a F&W trip on August 3 when SW airlines had a sale. Started out with 3 nights in a SSR 1 bedroom, no room for Saturday night, one night in a BWV GV studio, one night in a BWV standard studio for a total of six nights. Bit of a mess.

Got a WL for Saturday night at SSR 1 br, then the last two nights in a GV studio at BWV. By checking on line, we now have 3 nights SSR, 3 nights BWV standard 1 BR. Still working on those first 3 nights, but am pretty happy so far with just one move!


----------



## ericamcl

super excited to find out today that my waitlist came through for December!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## supersuperwendy

ericamcl said:


> super excited to find out today that my waitlist came through for December!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards





Congrats!!!


----------



## JWG

ericamcl said:


> super excited to find out today that my waitlist came through for December!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Still waiting... 
Hopefully ours does, too.  Hoping as the 60 day mark approaches it may.


----------



## ericamcl

i honestly thought we had NO chance for it to come through so i was pleasantly surprised!

i've got my fingers crossed for you!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

Can I join? 

Decide to run the Disney Marathon in July. Since DH and i are both running, i asked my mom,sis and her two kids to join us. My kids know about the trip but have no clue about their cousins joining us.  Didn't want to go crazy with points so I was only able to get two SSR studios. I'm wait listed for a value AKL 2BR.  I wish I had known we were going to do this back in February!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards. Please excuse the typos.


----------



## Homemom

Sooooooooo excited my waitlist just came through!!!! 
Due to the southwest sale last week I rebooked our vacation from October to next week!  Was happy to save $500, still get what I wanted at Vero, and change to a different MNSSHP, but sad to know I would lose our 1 night at BLT.  I booked at AKL happy to give it a try, was able to change to VWL the next day and be only a ferry ride away.  Today I got an email that BLT came through, so now we can just walk to the party!  I never thought I would get it 9 days away.    Good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

Homemom said:
			
		

> Sooooooooo excited my waitlist just came through!!!!
> Due to the southwest sale last week I rebooked our vacation from October to next week!  Was happy to save $500, still get what I wanted at Vero, and change to a different MNSSHP, but sad to know I would lose our 1 night at BLT.  I booked at AKL happy to give it a try, was able to change to VWL the next day and be only a ferry ride away.  Today I got an email that BLT came through, so now we can just walk to the party!  I never thought I would get it 9 days away.    Good luck to everyone waiting!



Congrats!!!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards. Please excuse the typos.


----------



## kristenrice

Oh, how I wish I didn't have to join this group...but it's my own fault.

Back in May, I booked our 2013 spring break trip to HHI using HHI points.  I was able to book Mo-Th on points and made a cash reservation for Sat-Sun with the intention of switching Sunday to points (25) at 7 months using my 3 leftover AKV points and buying 4 one-time use points.

For the first time EVER, I did not set my alarm to get up and be on the phone at 8:59am at the 7-month window.  By noon, the resort was booked for the whole week

So, even though we have the room for Sat-Thurs night, we have to pay cash for Sat AND Sun, to the tune of $500ish per night.  I waitlisted for that Sunday (which happens to be Easter!) and I am really hoping that the WL comes through because I would so much rather spend 25 points vs. $500 cash.


----------



## burberryplaid

Just did our first waitlist...hoping for 4 nights at OKW for Veteran's Day weekend 11/8-11/12  (but I'll keep checking for other places)

Me & the hubs have been really stressed with work & NEED our happy place! We were originally hoping to go to Montreal but this morning it hit me that for about the same cost we could go to WDW instead if we can get in somewhere (We have annual passes so we're good there) 

So here's hoping.....


----------



## burberryplaid

Well we got 11/8 at OKW now...waiting on 11/9-11/12 Looking for more Pixie Dust!!!


----------



## supersuperwendy

burberryplaid said:


> Well we got 11/8 at OKW now...waiting on 11/9-11/12 Looking for more Pixie Dust!!!



 Here ya go!!!


----------



## DISNEYDUET

Ugh. Count me in too! We added 2 days to our Oct/Nov trip and NOTHING is available on propertyfor the night of Nov 3. We were able to get a studio at BWV on Nov 4. Wait listed at BWV for a studio or 1 bdrm Nov 3. Fingers crossed we are not homeless the night of the 3rd!!!


----------



## marsh0013

add me to the list!  when jetblue came out with that lovely sale last week, i couldn't pass up $145 round trip tickets.  already planning on going next april and oct, need annual passes for those anyway, so this is an extremely cheap trip!  going oct 29-nov 3.  was able to get bwv pool/garden for the first 3 nights.  now i see that the first 2 are available in boardwalk view, but i'm already moving once for the last 2 nights.  i'll request village green, otherwise, i don't care, i'm suprised i got any nights at bwv period!

anyway, the last 2 nights are tricky.  currently have a standard view studio at kidani on nov 1 and a value studio at jambo on nov 2.  originally had nov 2 at kidani savannah, but grabbed the value when it became available instead.  i have a waitlist for both nights at bwv pool/garden, and also for nov 1 in a value.  i know it's more likely that the standard view at kidani would come through for nov 2, but i'm crossing my fingers.  i'm checking the website every five minutes when i can at work.  would rather not have to move twice on a 5 night trip, so we'll see!


----------



## ericamcl

hoping for our waitlist for dec 1 to 5 to come through at wilderness lodge 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## marsh0013

marsh0013 said:


> add me to the list!  when jetblue came out with that lovely sale last week, i couldn't pass up $145 round trip tickets.  already planning on going next april and oct, need annual passes for those anyway, so this is an extremely cheap trip!  going oct 29-nov 3.  was able to get bwv pool/garden for the first 3 nights.  now i see that the first 2 are available in boardwalk view, but i'm already moving once for the last 2 nights.  i'll request village green, otherwise, i don't care, i'm suprised i got any nights at bwv period!
> 
> anyway, the last 2 nights are tricky.  currently have a standard view studio at kidani on nov 1 and a value studio at jambo on nov 2.  originally had nov 2 at kidani savannah, but grabbed the value when it became available instead.  i have a waitlist for both nights at bwv pool/garden, and also for nov 1 in a value.  i know it's more likely that the standard view at kidani would come through for nov 2, but i'm crossing my fingers.  i'm checking the website every five minutes when i can at work.  would rather not have to move twice on a 5 night trip, so we'll see!



keep checking the website!  i was just able to get nov 1 at bwv pool/garden, so now i'm guaranteed a max of 1 move!  glad i grabbed the value at akv now, as that will be my last night currently.  changed my wait list, so now i have the last night of nov 2 wait listed for both pool/garden and boardwalk view.  and if neither one comes through, i will enjoy my akv value!  quite exciting


----------



## jamelynn24

I'm joining!! Booked 4 nights at SSR from Dec 5-9. Wait listed BLT standard and lake views. Really don't think we will get it but I wanted to try! Its just me and the hubs this trip...leaving the kids at home!


----------



## burberryplaid

Glad to see some peeps having some success!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

OMG, my waitlist at BCV came thru this morning!   Yesterday was 31 days out, and I'd basically given up (although it was still active) so I confessed to DH about the waitlist.  This was to be a belated anniversary gift for him-a 1 BR for the 3 nights he's there-instead of the studio we always have.  Then, this morning thet called to tell me the waitlist came thru, and they needed to verify everything.  It's a little confusing-I have a studio 10/22 and 23.  The next 3 nights-10/24-10/27-we now have a 1 BR, then the night of 10/27, I'm back to  a studio.  I know, it's lots of moving for me, but DH and our anniversary's worth it.  Since I told him yesterday it didn't come thru (and he doesn't even know about the 31/7 day stuff-he's so DVC-challenged) boy, will he be surprised when he opens the door!  And I just realized, I probably made someone else's waitlist dreams come thru with a BCV studio for 10/24-10/27.


----------



## DISNEYDUET

PIXIE DUST!!!!!! I popped on the DVC site to check my waitlists and a BWV 1 bdrm for 11/3-5 was available. I snatched it up! I am a little concerned because that was what I was waitlisted for. OH well, maybe the inventory opened before DVC could assign it. Either way I am super relieved. If you are looking for time the end of October I recommend checking the website! I just saw tons of rooms open up. Good luck!!


----------



## VrBchJ

My Nov. 30 BLT Lakeview 2 bdrm just cleared. I'd really started to give up hope but I got my dose of pixie dust today.


----------



## dis2cruise

Hoping for our wait list comes through 1/10/2013 to 1/13/2013 keeping our fingers crossed ....


----------



## burberryplaid

DISNEYDUET said:


> PIXIE DUST!!!!!! I popped on the DVC site to check my waitlists and a BWV 1 bdrm for 11/3-5 was available. I snatched it up! I am a little concerned because that was what I was waitlisted for. OH well, maybe the inventory opened before DVC could assign it. Either way I am super relieved. If you are looking for time the end of October I recommend checking the website! I just saw tons of rooms open up. Good luck!!



Hooray!! 

I was just reading that it appears that stuff becomes available before they review the waitlists so you probably snatched up what you wanted before it could be run against the waitlist. 

Based on the thread that was started about stalking online for availability, I'm going to start checking as much as I can in hopes of getting what we need for our trip.


----------



## DISNEYDUET

stopping in to toss around some PD for everyone still waiting!


----------



## belias21

Add me to the list! We just closed on our first contract last week and, as such, missed the beginning of the 7 month window to book HHI for Spring Break.

Now we're on the waitlist for 2 nights at HHI during the first week in April. 
I setup 2 waitlists, one for 4/1-4/3 and the other for 4/3-4/5. Not sure on the strategy there as I'm new to this. I just figured I'd have a better chance of scoring one if I put them both out there. Obviously, travel dates are flexible.


----------



## auralia

I have been on a wait list since the 7 month mark for blt lake view and vwl studios for dec 1-8. Currently booked at okw hospitality house studio. I don't hold much hope but a girl can dream!


----------



## Moparlar

Mine just came through for the last 2 days of out trip on 11/2 -11/4 . So now there is a 2 bedroom at SSR available for someone.


----------



## marsh0013

marsh0013 said:


> keep checking the website!  i was just able to get nov 1 at bwv pool/garden, so now i'm guaranteed a max of 1 move!  glad i grabbed the value at akv now, as that will be my last night currently.  changed my wait list, so now i have the last night of nov 2 wait listed for both pool/garden and boardwalk view.  and if neither one comes through, i will enjoy my akv value!  quite exciting



score!  just got the email that my waitlist for my last night came through for pool/garden studio for my last night.  so now i have all 5 nights and i don't have to move!  as much as i would have loved a night at akv, i'm thrilled to not have to move!

weird though, a couple nights when i was on the phone with member services (had to redistribute to use banked points as i had made moves online), the woman i spoke with told me should could not link my first 3 nights with my 4th night because i had booked the 4th night separately online.  she did say that if my waitlist came through they could link the 4th and 5th night though.  i thought that was odd.  i even tried to argue with her, but she wouldn't hear of it.  but if it's true, i may take advantage and book the deluxe dining plan for the first 3 nights.  eat at a few signatures and use my snacks at food and wine.  different discussion for a different thread...carry on with waitlists coming through!  good luck everyone!


----------



## dis2cruise

dis2cruise said:


> Hoping for our wait list comes through 1/10/2013 to 1/13/2013 keeping our fingers crossed ....



Well they do come through....I got okw studio within less than 2weeks
I'm very surprised because of the marathon during this weekend


----------



## ercrbc

I set up a waitlist yesterday for a Treehouse in Jan!  I know there was availability a month or so ago, so I am *hoping* it will come through.  My brother and his wife are now going to join us and the 3 BRs will be perfect for our group.  Fingers are crossed!  Good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## burberryplaid

I had a *feeling* while doing some online shopping tonight and I was able to book 11/9 at OKW! Now we just need 11/10 & 11/11!!!


----------



## mrouch

Still waiting for 4 days in a studio at BWV in Dec. I check the website regularly.  What are our chances of getting all four days?  We've never stayed at BWV in all the years we've been to WDW.  Really hope we get it.  It would be a great birthday present.  It's also our first trip during the holiday season.  We are SO excited!


----------



## marsh0013

mrouch said:


> Still waiting for 4 days in a studio at BWV in Dec. I check the website regularly.  What are our chances of getting all four days?  We've never stayed at BWV in all the years we've been to WDW.  Really hope we get it.  It would be a great birthday present.  It's also our first trip during the holiday season.  We are SO excited!



you never know...i got 5 nights in a row at BWV studio pool/garden at the end of Oct/beginning of Nov on pretty short notice.  combination of stalking the website and waitlist.  i'd say pool/garden is your best shot.  although, i did see my first 2 nights available in a standard at 1 point, and also my last night in a boardwalk view.  but i'm thrilled that all nights came through in the same view, so no moving.  good luck to you!  i did notice some movement as the 31 day mark was approaching, so don't lose hope!  keep checking the website as that date nears, you might get lucky.


----------



## belias21

I've seen a few PP's say that they check the website regularly on their waitlists. This is my first rodeo so I was just assuming you would get an email if/when yours happen to become available. Is that not the case?


----------



## Disjunky

You wont. At least not from what i heard.


----------



## marsh0013

belias21 said:


> I've seen a few PP's say that they check the website regularly on their waitlists. This is my first rodeo so I was just assuming you would get an email if/when yours happen to become available. Is that not the case?



there seems to be a lag in which a room becomes available and the point some program runs to match it to a waitlist.  so in the meantime, it shows up online.  if no one is checking at that moment and doesn't grab the availability, then it will run against the waitlist and match accordingly.  my last night came through against my waitlist and i received the email telling me so.  so if your waitlist matches, then yes, you will receive an email.  but if someone else grabs it before the program runs, then you won't get a match.


----------



## belias21

marsh0013 said:


> there seems to be a lag in which a room becomes available and the point some program runs to match it to a waitlist.  so in the meantime, it shows up online.  if no one is checking at that moment and doesn't grab the availability, then it will run against the waitlist and match accordingly.  my last night came through against my waitlist and i received the email telling me so.  so if your waitlist matches, then yes, you will receive an email.  but if someone else grabs it before the program runs, then you won't get a match.



That's interesting, then... So you're implying that some folks actually try to go in and create a new reservation (matching what their waitlist is) and might be successful? Then they'd just go and cancel the waitlist?
Wonder what that time gap is and if it really is worth the effort.


----------



## dizneygirl123

I'm booked at OKW for 11/4-11/8, I am wait listed for Boardwalk and Wilderness lodge. BWV has one night should I book it and hope to get the rest. After reading post it doesn't look like computer is matching very quickly!


----------



## Simba's Mom

belias21 said:


> I've seen a few PP's say that they check the website regularly on their waitlists. This is my first rodeo so I was just assuming you would get an email if/when yours happen to become available. Is that not the case?



And a few of us lucky people actually get a phone call.  I was so surprised about that.  But the CM was a little unsure because the waitlist makes for a strange reservation.  I originally had a studio booked for 6 nights, but the waitlist was for 3 nights in a 1 BR right in the middle.  So now I'll have a studio for 2 nights, a 1 BR for 3, then back to a studio for 1 night.  As she told me, most guests waitlist to avoid that kind of scenario!  So she called before she applied it.  But once I explained that DH was joining me for those 3 nights, and that this is a surprise anniversary gift (he loves 1 BRs, but I convinced him that they were too many points), it was OK.  And yes, I did get an Email about 2 hours later.


----------



## happyann79

Never got my concierge level waitlist for AKV...1st time a wait list didn't come through.


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

I have my wait list at 7 days. What are the advantages or disadvantages to having the wait list set for 30/7 days?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards.  Please excuse the typos.


----------



## PinkTink63

happyann79 said:


> Never got my concierge level waitlist for AKV...1st time a wait list didn't come through.



Don't feel alone! I have tried to get that 4 times with no success!  Didn't really expect to get it, but a girl can dream...can't she!?


----------



## kristenrice

PRmamiDEdos said:


> I have my wait list at 7 days. What are the advantages or disadvantages to having the wait list set for 30/7 days?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards.  Please excuse the typos.



It's not a problem if your waitlist reservation requires the same or more points than your current reservation.  If your waitlist reservation requires FEWER points and it fills less than 31 days out, then the leftover points become holding points.  This can be very problematic if you are late in your UY and used borrowed points.  This is why waitlists are cancelled at 31 days out, by default, unless you specify otherwise.

Our waitlist is not "backed" by a points reservation, but by a cash night instead so we have it set to a 7-day waitlist.  If it fills, I'll just cancel my cash reservation.  If it does fill, it is noted on my account to borrow points from 2014 to fill it.


----------



## kristenrice

I can't believe it!!!  Our waitlist came through!

I'm absolutely stunned...I never thought this would come through.  I'm going to call MS to make sure our reservation is all in order.  The website shows three reservations...cash night, filled waitlist night, and then the next 4 nights.  The cash night reservation no longer shows the "amount due at checkin" so I want to make sure that our payment/deposit is still on record.

Oh, what a happy day!!


----------



## drcoulsey

If it does fill said:
			
		

> _That's very interesting.  I have a Dec. 1 ressie at SSR but a waitlist for BLT.  BLT was 65 points more and MS said I *must *borrow the 65 points from 2013 to cover just in case the waitlist comes through.  Now that the waitlist hasn't come through, those 65 borrowed points can't go back and they must be used before June 2013 or they are lost.  Are you saying you didn't have to borrow but just have it noted on your account?  I wish the CM I spoke to knew that. _


----------



## MomtoBJSF

We are waitlisted for a single night November 25th at SSR, we are hoping to get either a 2 bedroom at VWL or a 1 bedroom Theme park view at BLT. , keeping my fingers crossed, and hopping it comes through for us, this is the first time using our points!.


----------



## kristenrice

drcoulsey said:
			
		

> If it does fill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's very interesting. I have a Dec. 1 ressie at SSR but a waitlist for BLT. BLT was 65 points more and MS said I must borrow the 65 points from 2013 to cover just in case the waitlist comes through. Now that the waitlist hasn't come through, those 65 borrowed points can't go back and they must be used before June 2013 or they are lost. Are you saying you didn't have to borrow but just have it noted on your account? I wish the CM I spoke to knew that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't borrow points for a reservation unless it is confirmed.  In other words, the points don't get borrowed and then just sit in your account to await use.  The only way they can be borrowed is if they are part of a reservation.  The CM you spoke to was incorrect and the system should not even allow the movement of those points into a different UY if they aren't part of a reservation.  Now, if you were to borrow points for a reservation and then subsequently cancel it, those borrowed points would remain in the UY they were borrowed into and cannot be banked.
> 
> 
> _Posted from  DISboards.com App  for  Android_
Click to expand...


----------



## MSUmom

I pieced my waitlist together - I needed 12/30, 12/31, and 1/1 for OKW 2 bedroom villa.   By checking the website everyday - I managed to get each night reserved.   After the final night was reserved - I hooked the whole reservation into 1.   YEAH!    You have to check yourself because my last night was waitlisted but they didn't pull it.  The last night I needed was available on a Sunday morning.  I called member services immediately and booked it.    

It paid off though.   We are now in the same 2 Bedroom Villa from 12/28 - 1/5


----------



## dcfromva

MSUmom said:


> I pieced my waitlist together - I needed 12/30, 12/31, and 1/1 for OKW 2 bedroom villa.   By checking the website everyday - I managed to get each night reserved.   After the final night was reserved - I hooked the whole reservation into 1.   YEAH!    You have to check yourself because my last night was waitlisted but they didn't pull it.  The last night I needed was available on a Sunday morning.  I called member services immediately and booked it.
> 
> It paid off though.   We are now in the same 2 Bedroom Villa from 12/28 - 1/5



  Wow, that is amazing that you were able to find 12/31!  Congrats on your reservation.


----------



## dvcterry

MSUmom said:


> I pieced my waitlist together - I needed 12/30, 12/31, and 1/1 for OKW 2 bedroom villa.   By checking the website everyday - I managed to get each night reserved.   After the final night was reserved - I hooked the whole reservation into 1.   YEAH!    You have to check yourself because my last night was waitlisted but they didn't pull it.  The last night I needed was available on a Sunday morning.  I called member services immediately and booked it.
> 
> It paid off though.   We are now in the same 2 Bedroom Villa from 12/28 - 1/5



That's great news!  Have a wonderful NYE!


----------



## dcfromva

I am halfway thinking about W-L for BCV 2BR/2Q for the night of the 27th of Dec, but I have mixed feelings about it.  We currently have the 27th at THV and then 28Dec -1Jan at BCV 2BR/2Q.  I have always wanted to try out THV and with the point reallocation next year, I don't think THV will be as good of a value as it is now.  But, moving and being homeless for a few hours is a pain. But, I think the chances of the W-L coming through are slim.    What to do?...


----------



## dvcterry

dcfromva said:


> I am halfway thinking about W-L for BCV 2BR/2Q for the night of the 27th of Dec, but I have mixed feelings about it.  We currently have the 27th at THV and then 28Dec -1Jan at BCV 2BR/2Q.  I have always wanted to try out THV and with the point reallocation next year, I don't think THV will be as good of a value as it is now.  But, moving and being homeless for a few hours is a pain. But, I think the chances of the W-L coming through are slim.    What to do?...



The worst that can happen if you put in a waitlist and it's less points plus less than 31 days out is those points go into holding.  We had SSR originally booked & waitlisted at 2 other resorts for NYE and our waitlist ended up coming through!  But the inventory changes as people change their reservations or drop nights & pick up to piece together their reservations.  Good luck with whatever you decide and  for you and anyone else who is waitlisted.


----------



## MSUmom

dcfromva said:


> Wow, that is amazing that you were able to find 12/31!  Congrats on your reservation.



Thanks, I was very excited


----------



## txsoccermom

So, I finally got online and waitlisted for potentially our 1st trip....MLK wknd at VGC (I know, slim pickings but can't fault a girl for trying!), and Pres wknd (BLT park view).  Since the family doesn't know I purchased the dvc contract yet (Heehee), would be great if I could surprise them . Pres wknd is my bday wknd, so that could be fun too!

From what I gather, one could end up with a room at a diff resort than what they booked?  And yes, I am checking the website 2-3 times daily!


----------



## Bronte

well here is an update ...
19 days to go till Thanksgiving and our Great Aunts first trip at the age of 91.
We had 2 rooms at Pop but after watching/calling i finally got our first night at AKV then two nights at BLT.
Still hopeful for that first night to open up (1 bedroom lake or standard nov. 22) so we will not have to change resorts but if not it will be a magical trip no matter what !!!!


----------



## kristenrice

txsoccermom said:


> *From what I gather, one could end up with a room at a diff resort than what they booked?*  And yes, I am checking the website 2-3 times daily!



Huh?

You'll need to clarify this question.  You will never* end up at a resort that you did not book.

(*It has happened, but it was under extraneous circumstances and had nothing to do with waitlisting.)


----------



## sechelt

Just received an email that my waitlist came through for VGC at end of April.  Yay! This is my son's Christmas present.


----------



## dvcterry

sechelt said:


> Just received an email that my waitlist came through for VGC at end of April.  Yay! This is my son's Christmas present.



Oh that's fantastic.  What a wonderful time you will have! VGC is such a great resort.


----------



## PinkTink63

I am doing the happy dance tonight!! Just opened my email and there it was!...my waitlist came through for New Years Eve at VWL!!  So excited!  Now we only have one move!
 to everyone waiting!!!


----------



## dvcterry

PinkTink63 said:


> I am doing the happy dance tonight!! Just opened my email and there it was!...my waitlist came through for New Years Eve at VWL!!  So excited!  Now we only have one move!
> to everyone waiting!!!



Woohoo! That's great

I'm joining now as we have added a waitlist to one of our trips.  One night needed.  Keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## TeresaNJ

We're waitlisted for VWL for our upcoming trip, our first three nights, Dec 12-15th in a 1BR.  Right now we have BWV 1BR garden/pool view for first three nights, then VWL 1BR Dec 15th-21st.  We were going to have to move twice, as our first night at BWV was for a boardwalk view, and our next two nights pool/garden, so I waitlisted first night, which came through about a week ago.  I seriously doubt our VWL waitlist will come through, as we're only 2 1/2 weeks out now, but one can hope!


----------



## Tinkerbelljean

Any response to your waitlist?


----------



## TeresaNJ

My waitlist expired Thursday night, and yesterday morning I logged on to see all three nights were available at Wilderness in a 1BR.  I hurried up and called MS, and by the time she checked, Friday night was gone, with only Wednesday and Thursday available.  Ugh.  So I'm missing one night, Friday the 14th.  Oh well.  Looks like Boardwalk it is for the first three nights, then Wilderness.  Guess I shouldn't complain.  Lucky to have what I do.  I'm going to check up until MS closes Tuesday night though!  Three more sleeps after tonight!!!


----------



## jamelynn24

Keep checking several times a day! We leave tomorrow for BLT for 4 nights. A week ago, we had 4 nights at SSR (wait lists never came through for BLT). In the past week, we've changed resorts several times....2 nights at SSR and 2 at BLT...then 2 at VWL and 2 at BLT....then 1 at VWL and 3 at BLT....then yesterday, we snagged that last night at BLT! Phew!!! What a week!! But we got what we wanted  Good luck!!


----------



## dvcterry

TeresaNJ said:


> My waitlist expired Thursday night, and yesterday morning I logged on to see all three nights were available at Wilderness in a 1BR.  I hurried up and called MS, and by the time she checked, Friday night was gone, with only Wednesday and Thursday available.  Ugh.  So I'm missing one night, Friday the 14th.  Oh well.  Looks like Boardwalk it is for the first three nights, then Wilderness.  Guess I shouldn't complain.  Lucky to have what I do.  I'm going to check up until MS closes Tuesday night though!  Three more sleeps after tonight!!!



Oh no!  But yes, at least you have those nights.  I guess people still cancel at the last minute so keep checking. You never know.


----------



## belias21

We're booked at AKV Kidani for four nights (12/23-12/27), but I've been reading some reviews and decided to waitlist Jambo for that time period - just to see.

I've not stayed at either one (in fact, this is our first stay as DVC members) but I understand that Jambo is closer to most of the amenities.

I don't have much hope that it will come through, and it is going to cancel itself in a few days anyways, but we'll see. I'm thrilled to be staying at either one!


----------



## scrapbookmomma74

We are waitlisted for Grand Californian for June...I'm totally freaking out about it.  Has anyone else WL for there?  I'm not sure at what point I should just give up the dream.  I was literally on 2 days after the 7 month window, and NOTHING was available...I'll sleep anywhere.  ugh


----------



## kittylady1972

Another frequent waitlister here...ok maybe not *frequent* but I've definitely had a few of them in my history.  Some successful and some not so much.

I am hopeful that I'll win this game of Resort Waitlist Roulette but the problem is...I'm not sure which waitlist I'd rather win???  

Currently booked for four nights at OKW in January...slow season, so I'm hopeful for lots of cancellations and changes.  I check almost daily on availability at other resorts.  We have 7 of us, and it would be nice to get a 2BR but I'm also open to doing a 1BR and Studio or 2 studios somewhere, but you can't do that kind of waitlist easily or online.  So instead I check often to see what's out there.

So right now we are waitlisted for a 2BR Standard View at Kidani AND/OR a 2BR Standard View at Boardwalk.  This morning I noticed a 1BR Standard View at Kidani was open for all 4 nights...but no studios at any view level for those same four nights and 2 1BRs would be more points than I'd want to part with right now.

There was also a 1BR Std View open at Boardwalk...for Fri and Sun night but not Sat or Mon night.  So I'm hopeful that maybe that will open up.

I wish I knew my chances of getting any of these.  I feel pretty good that we might get one of the two waitlists sometime in the next four weeks but if not we are okay with OKW!


----------



## belias21

belias21 said:


> We're booked at AKV Kidani for four nights (12/23-12/27), but I've been reading some reviews and decided to waitlist Jambo for that time period - just to see.
> 
> I've not stayed at either one (in fact, this is our first stay as DVC members) but I understand that Jambo is closer to most of the amenities.
> 
> I don't have much hope that it will come through, and it is going to cancel itself in a few days anyways, but we'll see. I'm thrilled to be staying at either one!



Forgot to update the thread, but this actually came through for us!!


----------



## dvcterry

belias21 said:


> Forgot to update the thread, but this actually came through for us!!



That's great!  When did you find out?


----------



## belias21

dvcterry said:
			
		

> That's great!  When did you find out?



A few days ago. I think it was the same day the waitlist was set to expire (7 days out). 

I was actually logging in to do my online check-in and noticed that it said Jambo instead of Kidani. I didn't get an email or anything.


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

belias21 said:
			
		

> A few days ago. I think it was the same day the waitlist was set to expire (7 days out).
> 
> I was actually logging in to do my online check-in and noticed that it said Jambo instead of Kidani. I didn't get an email or anything.



This gives me hope!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards.  Please excuse the typos.


----------



## dvcterry

belias21 said:


> A few days ago. I think it was the same day the waitlist was set to expire (7 days out).
> 
> I was actually logging in to do my online check-in and noticed that it said Jambo instead of Kidani. I didn't get an email or anything.



That's fantastic!  What a nice last minute surprise.  Good for you!     Enjoy it.


----------



## kittylady1972

Another quick question...what type of accomodations were you waitlisting?  Maybe I missed it.  I just wonder if waitlists are easier for the 1BR or Studios than a 2BR like we are looking for right now.


----------



## belias21

kittylady1972 said:


> Another quick question...what type of accomodations were you waitlisting?  Maybe I missed it.  I just wonder if waitlists are easier for the 1BR or Studios than a 2BR like we are looking for right now.



I don't think I ever posted that - these were studios.


----------



## bwvBound

Joining this group late ... I have a 2-night reservation in hand for GCV but am on the waitlist for 3 nights in either Studio or 1BR unit.  There are only 2 of us going ... so the larger unit won't be particularly appreciated.  We can stay longer (that extra night) if we can downgrade the unit size.

My fingers crossed ... and I'm stalking inventory online daily!


----------



## crampr

Does anyone have experience with HHI wait list. I have two nights of a three night stay for July.  I am nervous that the third (middle) night will not come through and wonder if I should find other arrangements. Thanks.


----------



## helenk

I booked AKV Jambo House for May 5-9, I just waitlisted with the VWL.  I like the idea of taking the boat to the MK when the weather is nice.  If it does not come through I'll be happy at AKV, but I figured it couldn't hurt try to waitlist.


----------



## Cinderella1122

I just started my first ever waitlist!

I had an extra 66 points to use up by August. I really want to stay at BWV. It's the only DVC resort in WDW that I haven't stayed at. 

I ended up booking 4 nights at OKW and waitlisting BWV....hoping for some


----------



## kristenrice

crampr said:


> Does anyone have experience with HHI wait list. I have two nights of a three night stay for July.  I am nervous that the third (middle) night will not come through and wonder if I should find other arrangements. Thanks.



Summer is peak season at HHI.  If you are definitely going and you are missing a night in the middle, I would secure a cash reservation (if there is still availability) so that you at least have a room.  If the waitlist comes through, you can cancel the cash night.  This is especially true if you are waitlisted for a studio or a 1BR since there are only 21 of each, compared to 76 2BR's.

We did this for our Easter vacation.  We are arriving Saturday night but only had enough points for 4 weeknights.  So at the 11 month mark, I made a cash reservation for the first two nights (Saturday and Sunday).  At the 7-month mark, I was going to use my AKV and a few one-time use points to book Sunday night (only 25 points for a 2BR) but there was no availability when I called.  So I waitlisted the Sunday night and crossed my fingers that it would come through. I wasn't really confident since there was no availability when I called at noon on the day the 7-month window opened, but it did come through.


----------



## babybartione

I am a Worldmark member, trying to get a 3 bedroom or a couple of 2 bedrooms at Animal Kingdom through the RCI Exchange for November 2014. I know this is a while out but any tips/hints for the possabilities of getting it or what I can/should expect? This is my first time trying this.


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

Well, that's it, my wait list is expired. I was hoping that by some sheer stroke of luck, someone would cancel their 2 BR value at AKL so I could get one. :-( At least it's just 7 days until Disney!!


----------



## txsoccermom

crampr said:
			
		

> Does anyone have experience with HHI wait list. I have two nights of a three night stay for July.  I am nervous that the third (middle) night will not come through and wonder if I should find other arrangements. Thanks.



I have 2 nts in late July waitlisted for a studio at HHI, but also have a cash ressie for those same nites....just in case.  Crossing my fingers that at least one, if not both nites, come thru!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kittylady1972

PRmamiDEdos said:


> Well, that's it, my wait list is expired. I was hoping that by some sheer stroke of luck, someone would cancel their 2 BR value at AKL so I could get one. :-( At least it's just 7 days until Disney!!



Awww...I am sorry to read this.  I am waitlisted for a 2BR at Boardwalk and we arrive in three weeks.  I should probably not hold my breath that I will get it.  I was tempted to waitlist at Kidani as well for a 2BR.  I still might do that.


----------



## dreams91

kittylady1972 said:
			
		

> Another frequent waitlister here...ok maybe not frequent but I've definitely had a few of them in my history.  Some successful and some not so much.
> 
> I am hopeful that I'll win this game of Resort Waitlist Roulette but the problem is...I'm not sure which waitlist I'd rather win???
> 
> Currently booked for four nights at OKW in January...slow season, so I'm hopeful for lots of cancellations and changes.  I check almost daily on availability at other resorts.  We have 7 of us, and it would be nice to get a 2BR but I'm also open to doing a 1BR and Studio or 2 studios somewhere, but you can't do that kind of waitlist easily or online.  So instead I check often to see what's out there.
> 
> So right now we are waitlisted for a 2BR Standard View at Kidani AND/OR a 2BR Standard View at Boardwalk.  This morning I noticed a 1BR Standard View at Kidani was open for all 4 nights...but no studios at any view level for those same four nights and 2 1BRs would be more points than I'd want to part with right now.
> 
> There was also a 1BR Std View open at Boardwalk...for Fri and Sun night but not Sat or Mon night.  So I'm hopeful that maybe that will open up.
> 
> I wish I knew my chances of getting any of these.  I feel pretty good that we might get one of the two waitlists sometime in the next four weeks but if not we are okay with OKW!



What dates? I just gave up a studio savanna view at kidani


----------



## dvcterry

I checked my email this morning & my waitlist came through!

July 7 at HHI was the night I was missing.

 We are driving down end of June staying HHI, continuing down to WDW 29-7 & we'll be back at HHI now on the 7th!

Yay!


----------



## rlduvall

dvcterry said:


> I checked my email this morning & my waitlist came through!
> 
> July 7 at HHI was the night I was missing.
> 
> Yay!



That was a great score.    Last weekend I was able to book us at Disney's HH for 7/9 in a studio on points (15 pts.) and a cash reservation for 7/10 - 7/13 ($272. per night).  I then waitlisted only 7/10 and 7/11 since the points for weekends are so much more (27 pts).    I would love for those two nights to come through, but at least we are booked for all 4 nights.   I must say, I was shocked at how much availability there was for cash nights - not just for the time I booked.  

Your post gives me hope for those 2 nights.


----------



## dvcterry

We just booked the trip and had to add the waitlist request on Jan. 6--I was very surprised to see the email this morning.  We needed a 2bedroom--for the six of us.  

We've been busy doing our happy dances at home-so excited to be going back.  And this was great news.  

Good luck with your waitlist!


----------



## kittylady1972

dreams91 said:


> What dates? I just gave up a studio savanna view at kidani



Ooops I never answered...our dates are Jan. 25th - Jan. 29th.  I've been checking almost every day for studios, 1BR and 2BR units.  We have a reservation at Old Key West and I'm pretty sure we'll just end up staying there.

My waitlist expires next week.  After that I still plan on stalking the DVC Reservations every day to see if something opens up VERY last minute!


----------



## kittylady1972

Well it's certainly not looking great for my waitlists at Boardwalk.  I added a 2BR both for standard and Boardwalk views but so far nothing.  I only have a few more days until they both expire.  So this morning I dropped the Boardwalk View and added Kidani 2BR Standard View as my 2nd waitlist.

I have no idea what my chances are of this happening but I guess once they expire this week I'll start regularly checking each and every day for possible cancellations within our 7 day window.  I wonder if anybody has had any luck changing their reservation that close to a trip???


----------



## HayGan

Add me to the club!  I have two days for our early December trip waitlisted.  If they come thru I will be thrilled but if not, it gives us a chance to try out AoA or head over to the Darkside for a few nights.

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Chellymouse

Due to some crummy circumstances, we had BCV for May, had to cancel the trip due to airline overcharging us for flight changes due to DH having to change the dates, sent a complaint and had our complaint handled better than expected and were able to rebook. We're at SSR right now and had to waitlist to try to get a studio for BCV back for May 14-19. REALLY praying for a miracle, but ok with staying home too! Better than the alternative...not going at all.


----------



## kittylady1972

Chellymouse said:


> Due to some crummy circumstances, we had BCV for May, had to cancel the trip due to airline overcharging us for flight changes due to DH having to change the dates, sent a complaint and had our complaint handled better than expected and were able to rebook. We're at SSR right now and had to waitlist to try to get a studio for BCV back for May 14-19. REALLY praying for a miracle, but ok with staying home too! Better than the alternative...not going at all.



Ugh...I'm so sorry to hear that.  Hoping you have plenty of time for your waitlist to come through!  

Agree with better than the alternative.  I think at this point we will end up at Old Key West but now I am seriously considering changing because we will be dealing with a scooter now and I recall that there are no elevators at the OKW upper floors so if we don't get lower level...we'll be hauling that scooter upstairs every day to charge it which will suck.   We've done it before (back in 2007) and I remember how fun it was NOT!


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

Well, my waitlist for January never came through but my waitlist for October did, and then DH had to change the dates.  Now, we are waitlisted again for 1 night in an AKL value studio but at the end of our trip.  I'm just hoping I can get a Boardwalk standard view studio instead for our whole trip. Only 2 months until I can see if they're available.


----------



## IggyLans

Waiting for July 3-5 for Hilton Head studio. Meanwhile, we're booked on cash for those dates.  It will be our first trip there.


----------



## pkelly4576

Does any ever have luck on their wait list???  We are on the waitlist for BWV for March 17th-22, 2013   I look everyday.   really want it to happen..  I know we can probably get SS, but would rather stay at the Boardwalk where we are deeded.    Heres hoping.....
       Pam Kelly


----------



## disneygal55

We are waitlisted for 5 days at BCV in June.  My DH and I were able to get one studio for ourselves at BCV 11 months out but our 2 DS's were able to get time off from work and are now joining us. We were able to book SSR for that time but would love to have them at the same resort as us....with busy lives family time is at a premium now.  We requested the BCV room a couple of months ago and no luck yet but I have checked availability daily and sometimes 2 or 3 days are available.  Is it best to just wait out the waitlist or to try and get the room on my own by doing it "piece meal"?  I know that I would lose my place on the original waitlist so that's why I have hesitated to grab the dates as they come around.


----------



## bwvBound

bwvBound said:


> Joining this group late ... I have a 2-night reservation in hand for GCV but am on the waitlist for 3 nights in either Studio or 1BR unit.  There are only 2 of us going ... so the larger unit won't be particularly appreciated.  We can stay longer (that extra night) if we can downgrade the unit size.
> 
> My fingers crossed ... and I'm stalking inventory online daily!


      

*WHOO-HOO! * *My waitlist came through for the studio at Grand Cal!*  Now I have 3 nights in a studio (90 pts) vs 2 nights in a 2BR (158 pts).  YIPPIE!


----------



## jpolak

Wishing you all good luck!!  My waitlist for BLT came through after just six (long) days!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

December 29-Jan 1 in a BWV standard studio.  Hoping for


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> December 29-Jan 1 in a BWV standard studio.  Hoping for



Got what I wanted!


----------



## rlduvall

bobbiwoz said:


> Got what I wanted!



Congratulations.     That was fast.


----------



## bobbiwoz

rlduvall said:


> Congratulations.     That was fast.



Yes it was!  I hope the same for everyone!


----------



## bwvBound

bobbiwoz said:


> Got what I wanted!


Wow - that was quick!  Congratulations!

For my recent waitlist success, noted a few days ago, Disney kept me waiting until 30 days from arrival!  The day before (31 from arrival) I had updated the setting to run until 7-days but worried about the possibility of holding points.  Phew - missed that bullet!

_Hip-Hip-Hurrah!_ for waitlist success stories!


----------



## Theaberdeenkid

We're waitlisted for tbe last week in march for hilton head


----------



## loveswdw

Theaberdeenkid said:
			
		

> We're waitlisted for tbe last week in march for hilton head



We are waitlisted for 3/31-4/5 for a 1BR for HHI. Have been on the WL since Oct. I'm not holding my breath that it will come through.


----------



## jgdsoarin

Just wait listed a studio at BCV for July 14. We are going to Vero the week before for a couple of nights, then visiting family near Naples for a few nights before coming back through Orlando. We have 7/15-18 booked at AKV, but this morning started talking about tacking on a night at Beach Club. We've never stayed there and the boys want to go to SAB. I only had enough points left for a studio, but a 1 bedroom was available that night. Really don't want to borrow ... So I'm going to cross my fingers!! This is an ocean/water parks/pools only trip, so SAB would be awesome! Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## bwvBound

Just waitlisted VGC for Memorial Day weekend!  Hoping for a studio for either 3 or 4 nights.


----------



## disneygal55

disneygal55 said:


> We are waitlisted for 5 days at BCV in June.  My DH and I were able to get one studio for ourselves at BCV 11 months out but our 2 DS's were able to get time off from work and are now joining us. We were able to book SSR for that time but would love to have them at the same resort as us....with busy lives family time is at a premium now.  We requested the BCV room a couple of months ago and no luck yet but I have checked availability daily and sometimes 2 or 3 days are available.  Is it best to just wait out the waitlist or to try and get the room on my own by doing it "piece meal"?  I know that I would lose my place on the original waitlist so that's why I have hesitated to grab the dates as they come around.



Yipee!!  I checked the DVC site this afternoon and saw that our waitlist went through.  Now our two DS's and their DGF's are at the same resort with us BCV!  They're pretty happy because they love BCV as much as we do.


----------



## Cinderella1122

I just got my waitlist! 4 nights at BWV in April.


----------



## disneygal55

Congratulations Cinderella!  Good luck to everyone else still waiting for some pixied dust!


----------



## DisneyRegulars

Is there a 'David's Vacation Club 11 month window' support group? So I'm not on a waitlist, buy I have a request in with David's for February 6-9 2014 studio at Bay Lake Tower. The wait until March 6th is killing me. My requested order was:
BLT studio standard view
VWL studio
BLT studio lake view
SSR studio

I know we are pretty much guaranteed SSR, but I'm really hoping for BLT or VWL. Please keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## bksomody

So how does a waitlist work?   

I have a 2br pool view at bwv for 1/2-7 and on a waitlist for 1/1.  We booked close to 11 months and was surprised the pool view was gone. 

How long will they keep it on the list?  Are chances good it will come through?


----------



## bobbiwoz

bksomody said:


> So how does a waitlist work?
> 
> I have a 2br pool view at bwv for 1/2-7 and on a waitlist for 1/1.  We booked close to 11 months and was surprised the pool view was gone.
> 
> How long will they keep it on the list?  Are chances good it will come through?



I hope the one night will happen!


----------



## Sandisw

bksomody said:
			
		

> So how does a waitlist work?
> 
> I have a 2br pool view at bwv for 1/2-7 and on a waitlist for 1/1.  We booked close to 11 months and was surprised the pool view was gone.
> 
> How long will they keep it on the list?  Are chances good it will come through?



Most wait lists are set to expire 31 days prior to check in, but you can set it up to expire 7 days prior.  You will only want to do this if what you are replacing is less points than what you want.  

I would think that this far out, your wait list has a good chance...but I have never booked that time of year.


----------



## bksomody

bobbiwoz said:
			
		

> I hope the one night will happen!



Thanks.  I'm just glad to get what I got since I'm not a dvc member (yet)


----------



## bwvBound

bwvBound said:


> Just waitlisted VGC for Memorial Day weekend!  Hoping for a studio for either 3 or 4 nights.


I just pulled 2 nights (Sat/Sun) in a 1BR.  I've dropped the waitlist for 4 nights in a studio and am now seeking either Friday night in the 1BR (to extend my current reservation) or all three nights in the studio.

I learned, while modifying my existing waitlist over the phone with MS, that if either waitlist matches, it will auto-cancel the other waitlist as both waitlist were for the same start night. _That_ strikes me as wrong.  I don't like that silly software adaptation.  What if someone were looking for two units?  Or if, like me, someone is trying to get "something" or "something _better_"?  If _something_ matches -- I don't want to lose my place looking for something _better_!  Oh, well.  Silly DVC.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Just went on a 1 night BLT 1 bedroom standard view waitlist.  It's for DDiL's birthday celebration.  I hope it happens.  She has the one night, her actual birthday, so this one would be icing! Now we want June 24th!


----------



## Cierese

We are wait-listed.  Trying to exchange into DVC.... so my odds are slim I'm sure. Anyway... hoping for a 2br in Oct.  No real preference on which resort at this point. We exchanged into OKW last year...  Wouldn't mind staying there again, but I'm always up for a new adventure!

With that being said.. I just saw 2 1br at SSR for the last week of Aug.  Good luck folks!


----------



## bwang123

.


----------



## n2mm

My DD/family is waitlisted for one night, May 8th, 2013 at AKV-Jambo/Standard studio (and AKV-Jambo/Value studio).  She's booked at Kidani/Standard studio, but wants to be in Jambo for that one night.


----------



## melissac

Hoping for huge amounts of PIXIE DUST.  We needed to change are vacation from Spring Break to the first of June because DD(16) tore her ACL and will be having reconstructed during Spring Break(March 7th).  I'm wait list at GCV June 3-6 1BR.  Not a good chance but one can hope .  If not we will stay off-site.  Wish us luck.


----------



## kittylady1972

My new and improved waitlist was just added yesterday!  

We are heading on a 4-night Disney Cruise in October for our 15-year wedding anniversary in October.  I just booked it yesterday.  I decided we should start off our vacation with two nights at Beach Club in a studio so we can do some food and wine festival first.  So even though yesterday was the first day I could book with my 7-month window, I still ended up having to waitlist.  Here's hoping my chances are good that we get those two nights!


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> Just went on a 1 night BLT 1 bedroom standard view waitlist.  It's for DDiL's birthday celebration.  I hope it happens.  She has the one night, her actual birthday, so this one would be icing! Now we want June 24th!



We are still waiting for the one night. It's been a month so far.  3 months to go, I hope we get it for her!


----------



## n2mm

We've been waiting for several months for our 1 night waitlist and still nothing.  We have 2 waitlist.  Both studios at AKV-Jambo (value and standard).  I do have to admit that I've NEVER gotten a waitlist request filled, and am not optimistic this time either.  I guess some folks are lucky and some are not.  We at least have a room at kidani booked, but since it's one night before going to Vero the next day, Jambo would be more conventient since we won't be buying any food or snacks.


----------



## bwvBound

bwvBound said:


> Just waitlisted VGC for Memorial Day weekend!  Hoping for a studio for either 3 or 4 nights.





bwvBound said:


> I just pulled 2 nights (Sat/Sun) in a 1BR.  I've dropped the waitlist for 4 nights in a studio and am now seeking either Friday night in the 1BR (to extend my current reservation) or all three nights in the studio.
> 
> I learned, while modifying my existing waitlist over the phone with MS, that if either waitlist matches, it will auto-cancel the other waitlist as both waitlist were for the same start night. _That_ strikes me as wrong.  I don't like that silly software adaptation.  What if someone were looking for two units?  Or if, like me, someone is trying to get "something" or "something _better_"?  If _something_ matches -- I don't want to lose my place looking for something _better_!  Oh, well.  Silly DVC.


UPDATE: Something is happening??  When I logged in tonight, I noticed that the homepage shows my existing reservation (1BR, 2 nights) and only one of the two waitlists (1BR, 1 night).  It no longer showed the waitlist for the Studio unit, 3 nights.

I checked inventory for my intended travel dates and found the Studio unit available for the Wed and Thur nights before my arrival.  Ah-ha, me thinks, somebody cancelled something.  

So what happened to my waitlist?  I'm relieved to report that it still shows up when I visit the waitlist page -- but is missing from the homepage. Something is happening ... magic in the works, maybe?

I'm sure hoping that tomorrow I find that my studio waitlist has been filled and that my existing 1BR has been cancelled.  Whoo-hoo!


*===== UPDATE on 3/14 =====*

Indeed, magic was working in the background.  At 7A Pacific, nothing had changed ... but by 10A Pacific *I found a new reservation for the Studio unit with my account in tidy order*:  the old reservation (1BR, 2 nights) had been canceled, my other waitlist (1BR, 1 night) was gone, my points were properly allocated.

So, to recap:
1) I went on the waitlist on 2/2 seeking VGC Studio for Memorial Day Weekend.
2) As of 3/14, I now have that reservation!  VGC Studio for 4 nights (3 from the waitlist and the added night I pulled manually) over the Holiday Weekend!

Now to decide: keep it or toss it back?  No worries, I don't have to make that decision today or even tomorrow.

My current success rate for VGC waitlists? 2 for 2 in favor of the member (me)!  Eight nights this calendar year, all studio.


----------



## scottb8888

Waiting on an upgrade from a 1 to 2 bedroom.  Does not look like it will happen.  We are lucky to have the 1 bedroom!!


----------



## LVSWL

Still watching the DVC site. Nothing open for our trip in May, but we do have a 1 bdrm so that's ok. Tried this am to move at the 7 month from VWL to BWV for our fall vacation and two of the nights right in the middle had booked since I checked 1 day ago. Bummer. I guess we will wait to waitlist the trip until Monday because at that point we can do the whole ten days. Good luck everyone!


----------



## disfountainofyouth

I had to move my Thanksgiving trip to end of July thru 4th of August but
there's no rooms at BCV so I'm waitlisted while booked at BWV.  Let the waiting begin!


----------



## kenly777

Have our first dvc trip booked for 8/20-8/27 at OKW, but would love to get to switch the last two nights to BC so that my two DSs (6&9) could get to experience storm along bay, so I have wait listed a studio for those two nights. Hoping for some pixie dust. What are my chances?


----------



## MOM POPPINS

We are going May 14 - 21st.  We are booked in a 2 bedroom... However we are also needing a 1 bedroom at Animal Kingdom Lodge Jambo.  All nights are still available but 1 the Friday night I had to waitlist the 17th of May.  The entire week is available at Kidani but we want Jambo. What are the chances do you think that 1 night will come in??? 

I do know the whole week was available about 2 weeks ago but I didn't book it since I didn't see the hurry ...  I have now been waitlisted about a week for the Friday night of the 17th.  I would think I am close to the top of the waitlist but who knows.  Can they tell you at MS?


----------



## n2mm

n2mm said:


> My DD/family is waitlisted for one night, May 8th, 2013 at AKV-Jambo/Standard studio (and AKV-Jambo/Value studio).  She's booked at Kidani/Standard studio, but wants to be in Jambo for that one night.



My DD got her WL for her 1 night at AKV/Jambo/studio standard.  She was waitlisted for either standard or value studio.  The standard came in and now it says Jambo instead of Kidani, but strangely, the WL for the studio value is still active.  I thought that one would close once the WL was fulfilled.  So I decided to let it go until it expires (31 days prior because of holding points).  If she get it, great, it will save me a few points, if not, no big deal.  So anyone who has 2 waitlist for the same time, may want to double check to make sure the second one get deactivated if you no longer want it.  Also, we never got an email either.  I checked my account and checked with my DD to make sure she didn't get it either.  I also made a reservation for January 2014 the other day and never got an email for that reservation either.  I guess I need to call.  I did check my email address and it's correct.


----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

We've been on the waitlist for a standard studio @ BWV for 6/14-6/21 since mid Feb.  Know its a long shot, but fingers are crossed it might come thru!  We are booked at AKV now and I am A-OK staying there, but was hoping for BWV to try something new.


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

Just wait listed for a studio at BWV for my 10th wedding anniversary. I'm really hoping it comes through.


----------



## csmommy

We have waitlisted 1 night at BCV in a studio for - Tuesday, 7/30.  Someone keeps playing with the Sunday & Monday before!  Hopefully it will work out.


----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

csmommy said:
			
		

> We have waitlisted 1 night at BCV in a studio for - Tuesday, 7/30.  Someone keeps playing with the Sunday & Monday before!  Hopefully it will work out.



I was running into the same thing or my dates!!!  Everyday was available at BWV for my stay expect Sunday. Which was smack in the middle of my trip. Didn't want to book all the other days and waitlist the one night then heaven forbid have to move for one night if it didn't become available.


----------



## kenly777

bwvBound said:


> UPDATE: Something is happening??  When I logged in tonight, I noticed that the homepage shows my existing reservation (1BR, 2 nights) and only one of the two waitlists (1BR, 1 night).  It no longer showed the waitlist for the Studio unit, 3 nights.
> 
> I checked inventory for my intended travel dates and found the Studio unit available for the Wed and Thur nights before my arrival.  Ah-ha, me thinks, somebody cancelled something.
> 
> So what happened to my waitlist?  I'm relieved to report that it still shows up when I visit the waitlist page -- but is missing from the homepage. Something is happening ... magic in the works, maybe?
> 
> I'm sure hoping that tomorrow I find that my studio waitlist has been filled and that my existing 1BR has been cancelled.  Whoo-hoo!
> 
> ===== UPDATE on 3/14 =====
> 
> Indeed, magic was working in the background.  At 7A Pacific, nothing had changed ... but by 10A Pacific I found a new reservation for the Studio unit with my account in tidy order:  the old reservation (1BR, 2 nights) had been canceled, my other waitlist (1BR, 1 night) was gone, my points were properly allocated.
> 
> So, to recap:
> 1) I went on the waitlist on 2/2 seeking VGC Studio for Memorial Day Weekend.
> 2) As of 3/14, I now have that reservation!  VGC Studio for 4 nights (3 from the waitlist and the added night I pulled manually) over the Holiday Weekend!
> 
> Now to decide: keep it or toss it back?  No worries, I don't have to make that decision today or even tomorrow.
> 
> My current success rate for VGC waitlists? 2 for 2 in favor of the member (me)!  Eight nights this calendar year, all studio.



I am currently showing a similar situation for BC!  Your post gives me hope for some pixie dust!!!


----------



## bwvBound

kenly777 said:


> I am currently showing a similar situation for BC!  Your post gives me hope for some pixie dust!!!


 I'll bet there is magic working in the background for you!  Best wishes!


----------



## kenly777

bwvBound said:


> I'll bet there is magic working in the background for you!  Best wishes!



Thank you! I am so excited!! I hope I don't get disappointed.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Still waiting..1 night, June 24, BLT SV 1 bedroom!


----------



## kenly777

So still waiting to hear on the wait list that hid itself from my opening page this morning (which is for the last two nights of our trip)...and now my second wait list (for the first night of our trip) has removed itself from my opening page!

I can see that there were reservations canceled around my days, but mine have not come through to me yet. Crossing all if my fingers and toes!

Does this usually happen before a wait list goes through? I have been checking back ALL day!


----------



## bwvBound

kenly777 said:


> So still waiting to hear on the wait list that hid itself from my opening page this morning (which is for the last two nights of our trip)...and now my second wait list (for the first night of our trip) has removed itself from my opening page!
> 
> I can see that there were reservations canceled around my days, but mine have not come through to me yet. Crossing all if my fingers and toes!
> 
> Does this usually happen before a wait list goes through? I have been checking back ALL day!


Check the waitlist page itself (My Vacations > Waitlist).  Mine still showed there even after they'd dropped off the home page.  Seeing them on the waitlist page comforted me that the waitlists hadn't dropped off into a bit bucket.

You've been very patient waiting and checking all day.  If I were you, I would have phoned MS sometime early afternoon.   Good luck -- I'm sure there is good news!


----------



## jpeka65844

Count me in the group here.

Waiting for a GCV studio for Labor Day/Half Marathon Wknd.  In the meantime, we have a ressie at the Doubletree.

Hoping hoping for it to come through so we can be super close to the start line!


----------



## kenly777

bwvBound said:


> Check the waitlist page itself (My Vacations > Waitlist).  Mine still showed there even after they'd dropped off the home page.  Seeing them on the waitlist page comforted me that the waitlists hadn't dropped off into a bit bucket.
> 
> You've been very patient waiting and checking all day.  If I were you, I would have phoned MS sometime early afternoon.   Good luck -- I'm sure there is good news!



But did your wait list go through after they dropped off like that?  If so, how soon?  TY. This is making me crazy!!!!


----------



## bwvBound

kenly777 said:


> But did your wait list go through after they dropped off like that?  If so, how soon?  TY. This is making me crazy!!!!


Yes, my waitlist went through the day after I noticed it missing from the homepage.  I believe I finally saw my revised reservation, with the new unit size and dates, by 10A Pacific.


----------



## mazoo77

Hi All - Have a vacation planned for mid June at BC but now thinking to make the most of our APs and leave 3 days earlier and extend the trip.  Only need a studio since it would only be me and the kids for 3 days.  SSR is available and thinking to waitlist BWV, would love to try the resort.  Which BWV view has the best odds/opportunity, Boardwalk view, Pool/Garden view or standard view.  Thinking pool/garden would be a good bet but wanted to get some input from the pros.  

Thanks a bunch!

Joanie


----------



## n2mm

mazoo77 said:


> Hi All - Have a vacation planned for mid June at BC but now thinking to make the most of our APs and leave 3 days earlier and extend the trip.  Only need a studio since it would only be me and the kids for 3 days.  SSR is available and thinking to waitlist BWV, would love to try the resort.  Which BWV view has the best odds/opportunity, Boardwalk view, Pool/Garden view or standard view.  Thinking pool/garden would be a good bet but wanted to get some input from the pros.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> Joanie



@ BWV the pool/garden view is the largest section, so gives you a better chance.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I'm a renter, so I'm not sure if I'm welcome here.  

The member I'm renting from (this is our third transaction together) has us waitlisted at BLT, 1 bedroom lakeview.  What do you think the chances are of the waitlist coming through for us?  We were able to get a 1 bedroom at BLT last October with no problems, so I was unpleasantly surprised to be waitlisted this year.  We got VWL instead, which isn't a bad second prize, but would prefer BLT.  Anyway...what do you think the chances are?  If you tell me slim to none, I'll stop obsessively checking my email.  Maybe.  ;-)

Also, shockingly a 1 bedroom at BCV was open as well.  I wouldn't have expected that at 7 months with F&W going on.


----------



## tlynk

I have two wait lists both are for a lake view at BLT. I'm hoping for this best to avoid switching rooms mid week and moving resorts the very last night.


----------



## Irishmom23

I have been on the waitlist at BCV for 12/5 to add to my stay 12/1 to 12/4 for a few weeks. Tonight I was browsing the DVC website about 7pm as my sister is adding the dining plan to her reservation this July and I wanted to add her as an associate so she could call and add it herself. I noticed that my waitlist was missing from the front page, but when I checked under waitlist, it was still there. Whew, got worried. But I just logged on to check something else when I got home from work at 11pm, and I am happy to report my wailist was fulfilled!!


----------



## kenly777

Irishmom23 said:


> I have been on the waitlist at BCV for 12/5 to add to my stay 12/1 to 12/4 for a few weeks. Tonight I was browsing the DVC website about 7pm as my sister is adding the dining plan to her reservation this July and I wanted to add her as an associate so she could call and add it herself. I noticed that my waitlist was missing from the front page, but when I checked under waitlist, it was still there. Whew, got worried. But I just logged on to check something else when I got home from work at 11pm, and I am happy to report my wailist was fulfilled!!



Congratulations! Great news


----------



## tofubeast

We are renting and are on a waitlist for a BLT studio. Which view do you think we have the best chance in getting?  Am I correct that you have to pick a view, it just can't be for first studio available? TIA


----------



## TeresaNJ

I noticed my waitlist was missing from my front page yesterday afternoon, but it was still listed when I clicked on the waitlist icon.  I kept checking all afternoon and evening, but it was still listed on the waitlist, but not on my front page.  This afternoon, I got an email at 3:34pm, with my new, updated vacation itinerary.  Yay!  I guess the waitlist disappearing off the front page is a clue that it's going to come through soon!


----------



## kenly777

TeresaNJ said:


> I noticed my waitlist was missing from my front page yesterday afternoon, but it was still listed when I clicked on the waitlist icon.  I kept checking all afternoon and evening, but it was still listed on the waitlist, but not on my front page.  This afternoon, I got an email at 3:34pm, with my new, updated vacation itinerary.  Yay!  I guess the waitlist disappearing off the front page is a clue that it's going to come through soon!



Yeah, for you! Where and when did you get?  My wl for OKW HH did the same disappearing act, then came through.


----------



## DebbieB

Have a BWV boardwalk view studio for Nov 11 to 16, have a pool/garden studio for the night of Nov 10.  Waitlisted for boardwalk view studio for that night.   I originally planned to go in December but changed my mind after my cold trip earlier this month.


----------



## TeresaNJ

kenly777 said:


> Yeah, for you! Where and when did you get?  My wl for OKW HH did the same disappearing act, then came through.



We are going October 19th-26th at VWL.  I had booked a 2BR at the 11 month window at VWL with the points I had from that contract, but had to book a 1BR and studio at BCV with points from that contract.  Then at the 7 month window, which was last Thursday, I tried to switch the BCV rooms to VWL, but the studio didn't have the first three nights available, and the 1 BR was missing the first night.  Waitlisted them, and the studio came through the next day, with the first night of the 1BR coming through today.


----------



## papertraveller

TeresaNJ said:


> I noticed my waitlist was missing from my front page yesterday afternoon, but it was still listed when I clicked on the waitlist icon.  I kept checking all afternoon and evening, but it was still listed on the waitlist, but not on my front page.  This afternoon, I got an email at 3:34pm, with my new, updated vacation itinerary.  Yay!  I guess the waitlist disappearing off the front page is a clue that it's going to come through soon!



Fingers crossed. I had to waitlist a day in the middle of an OKW stay in the summer. This morning I noticed that it disappeared from my front page. Now I'm going to anxiously checking to see if it comes through!!


----------



## kenly777

papertraveller said:


> Fingers crossed. I had to waitlist a day in the middle of an OKW stay in the summer. This morning I noticed that it disappeared from my front page. Now I'm going to anxiously checking to see if it comes through!!



Pixie dust for you! This is a very good sign. What type of room and what week?


----------



## bocaj1431

I don't know if this helps but,  I did not get the days I wanted for BLT studio TP view, so every day I would check availability several times a day, so far I have added 7 days by checking myself.  I have just one more to go to make the 10 day vacation.  I have the one day wait listed but keep checking.


----------



## papertraveller

Wait list came through this afternoon! Thanks for the pixie dust.

We're all set to spend three days at Old Key West, basic studio in the third week of August. Thought it was odd in the first place that I could get the Tuesday and the Thursday, but not the Wednesday.


----------



## LVSWL

We just cancelled October 15-25 at VWL. Picked up 10 nights at BWV. Hope someone enjoys those nights we dropped. I noticed that 3 nights were picked up right away. Good luck everyone!


----------



## kenly777

papertraveller said:


> Wait list came through this afternoon! Thanks for the pixie dust.
> 
> We're all set to spend three days at Old Key West, basic studio in the third week of August. Thought it was odd in the first place that I could get the Tuesday and the Thursday, but not the Wednesday.



Congrats!  I had a feeling that was the day you were looking for as we are there the same week and while watching for our BC wait list for the end of our trip to go through, I kept checking occupancy at OKW. I was very surprised to see that day not available. Now there are a few more also unavailable. (PS our BC still hasn't come through yet    )


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

A few days into the 7 month window, tried to switch from home resort to BWV September stay (9th - 14th) standard view. Thurs the 12th wasn't available and still isn't. So at least for now, I have BWV 3 nts Standard view, 1 night pool/garden view, and then back to a standard view.   Kind of funny, but not funny, fingers crossed!!   
-mary


----------



## shortypots

We are waitlisted for Beach Club Oct 11-13 in a studio (currently at VWL) and a 2bd at beach club for Oct 13-20. Doubt we will get it, so glad we have VWL.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I'm glad some are getting what they want!


----------



## goofy4tink

I fully realize I have no shot getting into BWV the first week of Dec....I hesitated and now I'm paying for it. So, I just want a studio, anywhere, to lay my head. I figure it will most likely be either SSR or OKW. Here's hoping there's room for me someplace!!


----------



## LVSWL

goofy4tink said:


> I fully realize I have no shot getting into BWV the first week of Dec....I hesitated and now I'm paying for it. So, I just want a studio, anywhere, to lay my head. I figure it will most likely be either SSR or OKW. Here's hoping there's room for me someplace!!


Do you own at BCV? There is a one bedroom starting Dec 1 for 7 nights


----------



## goofy4tink

LVSWL said:


> Do you own at BCV? There is a one bedroom starting Dec 1 for 7 nights



Nope, own at BLT and BWV! And I'm traveling solo, so don't need more than a studio. Something will show up at my 7 month window....hopefully.


----------



## n2mm

Looks like my DD's waitlist is not going through.  She is booked in a standard studio Jambo, but since it's only 1 night, I took a chance and waitlisted for a value studio.  I figured since it's 1 night, the chance is better than most and it saves a couple of points.  Since I don't want points going into holding, it will expire this Saturday.  No big deal really, just curious if it would go through.  Generally I rarely to never get a waitlist.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I'm still waiting, June 24, BLT standard view 1 bedroom.


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

Has anyone had success getting a W/L request for Boardwalk during F&W weekends in October? I worry my wait list won't come through. I check every day.


----------



## n2mm

PRmamiDEdos said:


> Has anyone had success getting a W/L request for Boardwalk during F&W weekends in October? I worry my wait list won't come through. I check every day.



I guess it mostly depends what size and what view.  I book my BWV October trips exactly at the 11 month window and this year when booking my standard studio my first night was sold out 15 minutes after the window opened, but that was standard, so expected.  I bought BWV points for my October trips because I know how hard it is to get in -- and that's even at the 11 month window.

If you are waitlisted for a 1 bedroom, preferred view, that's probably the best chance.  Good luck.


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

n2mm said:


> I guess it mostly depends what size and what view.  I book my BWV October trips exactly at the 11 month window and this year when booking my standard studio my first night was sold out 15 minutes after the window opened, but that was standard, so expected.  I bought BWV points for my October trips because I know how hard it is to get in -- and that's even at the 11 month window.
> 
> If you are waitlisted for a 1 bedroom, preferred view, that's probably the best chance.  Good luck.



Oh well. W/L for a standard or garden view studio. I'll just keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Lucia_27

I believe the disappearing waitlist is most definately an indication that it's about to come through! Mine disappeard when I looked yesterday, and today I received a confirmation email. I had booked 10/4 and 10/5 in a studio at SSR, and waitlisted for a studio for BLT (Lake View) for 10/3 - 10/5 (hoping that MNSSHP is going to be held on 10/3). I think it took about three weeks for the wait list to come through. Now just hoping for pixie dust for the MNSSHP date!


----------



## n2mm

n2mm said:


> Looks like my DD's waitlist is not going through.  She is booked in a standard studio Jambo, but since it's only 1 night, I took a chance and waitlisted for a value studio.  I figured since it's 1 night, the chance is better than most and it saves a couple of points.  Since I don't want points going into holding, it will expire this Saturday.  No big deal really, just curious if it would go through.  Generally I rarely to never get a waitlist.



My waitlist expires today and never came through.  I had to choose the 31 day waitlist because I didn't want to deal with points in holding.


----------



## kristenrice

I added myself to the "impossible waitlist" this morning.  DH and I have a value studio booked at AKV from Nov 7-12 because we are going to do the F&W 1/2 Marathon.  I saw that AKV is not a host resort so I decided to WL a standard studio at BWV.  I made it a 7-day WL since it is 7 points more than my value studio at AKV.  I figure I have nothing to lose. I am 99.9% sure that it will not come through, but I won't know unless I try.  I'll be planning on staying "home" at AKV.  It's been three years since we stayed "home" at WDW so I will be happy either way.


----------



## rnpilot8030

Booked a day after my 7 month window. Got a 1BR LV at BLT for 11/1-11/9. Only day I couldn't get was 11/7 and instead had to take a 1BR SV at BLT. Hope my wait list comes through, would hate to have to move rooms twice at the end of our stay.


----------



## kenly777

WooHoo!!!! My BCV waitlist came through last night and I was even able to snag an extra day this morning by calling at exactly 9:00!!!!Pixie Dust has come my way


----------



## bwvBound

kenly777 said:


> WooHoo!!!! My BCV waitlist came through last night and I was even able to snag an extra day this morning by calling at exactly 9:00!!!!Pixie Dust has come my way


Glad to hear it!  Congratulations!


----------



## kenly777

bwvBound said:


> Glad to hear it!  Congratulations!



Thank you


----------



## goofy4tink

So, May 3 is my 7 month booking window. I currently am waitlisted at BWV for early Dec. I know that's not going to happen. So, on May 3, do I just book a different resort and then cancel the waitlist? I'll be borrowing points for this trip...so I assume that the points sitting in the waitlist just go back to the original use year?


----------



## candkmac1021

Today is our 7 month booking window - I wait listed a 1br at BCV and a 1br LV at BLT for our stay 11/9-11/16. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

goofy4tink said:


> So, May 3 is my 7 month booking window. I currently am waitlisted at BWV for early Dec. I know that's not going to happen. So, on May 3, do I just book a different resort and then cancel the waitlist? I'll be borrowing points for this trip...so I assume that the points sitting in the waitlist just go back to the original use year?



You "know" the wait list won't happen?  If that's the way you really feel, why not cancel the wait list before you book the 7 month reservation?

If you have't used the points from the wait list, they ARE in what ever UY they are in, they have never been used yet.

I am unsure why you want to cancel the wait list except that maybe you want to use the points you put on the wait list to book the 7 month reservation.  I think you can use the points for the new reservation and have MS cancel the reservation if the wait list comes through.  By staying on the wait list you are so far ahead of the 7 month people, I would think you have a chance.  People could want to be moved from the BWV.

Good luck with whatever you decide!

Bobbi


----------



## goofy4tink

bobbiwoz said:


> You "know" the wait list won't happen?  If that's the way you really feel, why not cancel the wait list before you book the 7 month reservation?
> 
> If you have't used the points from the wait list, they ARE in what ever UY they are in, they have never been used yet.
> 
> I am unsure why you want to cancel the wait list except that maybe you want to use the points you put on the wait list to book the 7 month reservation.  I think you can use the points for the new reservation and have MS cancel the reservation if the wait list comes through.  By staying on the wait list you are so far ahead of the 7 month people, I would think you have a chance.  People could want to be moved from the BWV.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide!
> 
> Bobbi


Oh, I just have a really bad feeling about trying to book BWV for Dec 3-9. It was a popular week to go when there was a week between it and Thanksgiving. Now, with T-day the week just before? Everyone and their brother wants to go down. I'll probably keep the waitlist active but still book somewhere else on May 3. I don't  want to find myself with no place to put my head at night!!! Just trying to be realistic. My friend has now told me that I need to just book at the 11 month window and if I change my mind about going, rent out the points. She's probably right...this is the second year in a row that I thought I wasn't going in early Dec, missed the 11 month window and ended up elsewhere!!! Dopey me!!


----------



## disfanforlife

Just called this morning. Currently have a 2 bd at AKV for Nov 9-16. Tried to change to BLT but the 9th and 10th are not available. I WL for a 2 bedroom and 2 bedroom lock off both lake view - hoping for the best!


----------



## lisa3635

My waitlist came through for AKV CLUB level studio on 10/16, night before DD and I board the dream.  I'm sure excited to try Club level.  I've stayed at AK before and hated how far it was from the parks but we won't be going to the parks.


----------



## goofy4tink

lisa3635 said:


> My waitlist came through for AKV CLUB level studio on 10/16, night before DD and I board the dream.  I'm sure excited to try Club level.  I've stayed at AK before and hated how far it was from the parks but we won't be going to the parks.


Congrats!!!


----------



## kenly777

lisa3635 said:


> My waitlist came through for AKV CLUB level studio on 10/16, night before DD and I board the dream.  I'm sure excited to try Club level.  I've stayed at AK before and hated how far it was from the parks but we won't be going to the parks.



Congrats to you! So exciting!!


----------



## tlynk

After diligently checking the DVC website I was able to change my reservation to 4 nights at the BWV in a 1 bedroom, and for the last night I reserved SSR studio. I didn't have enough points for a 1 bedroom. Anyway to make a long story short on Sunday I wait-listed my last night for a standard view and a garden/pool view studio at BWV and the waitlist came through on Monday. I got the garden/pool view room. I was not expecting that at all!!! I'm very happy not to change resorts. I like the Boardwalk area and didn't want to move.


----------



## kenly777

tlynk said:


> After diligently checking the DVC website I was able to change my reservation to 4 nights at the BWV in a 1 bedroom, and for the last night I reserved SSR studio. I didn't have enough points for a 1 bedroom. Anyway to make a long story short on Sunday I wait-listed my last night for a standard view and a garden/pool view studio at BWV and the waitlist came through on Monday. I got the garden/pool view room. I was not expecting that at all!!! I'm very happy not to change resorts. I like the Boardwalk area and didn't want to move.



Congratulations! You must be so happy!


----------



## csmommy

tlynk said:


> After diligently checking the DVC website I was able to change my reservation to 4 nights at the BWV in a 1 bedroom, and for the last night I reserved SSR studio. I didn't have enough points for a 1 bedroom. Anyway to make a long story short on Sunday I wait-listed my last night for a standard view and a garden/pool view studio at BWV and the waitlist came through on Monday. I got the garden/pool view room. I was not expecting that at all!!! I'm very happy not to change resorts. I like the Boardwalk area and didn't want to move.



So happy for you!  One question, did it just happen for you or did you call them when you saw the availability?


----------



## northwenald

I have been waitlisted for a studio Boardwalk view for the night of Nov. 10th (Sun) since the beginning of Jan.  The BW is my home resort and I called right at 11 months for a 8 night trip. I got all the nights but a few weeks later decided to add 1 more night and of course I can't get the last night with the same view. I did take the pool/garden view but I know it is holiday weekend and it probably won't open up. Please send me pixie dust !!!! If I have to switch rooms then I will, at least I have a room in the same hotel. I thought of switching my last 2 nights to AKV (jambo) and the Sat. night is not available. 
Good luck to everyone and their waitlists !!!!!


----------



## tlynk

csmommy said:


> So happy for you!  One question, did it just happen for you or did you call them when you saw the availability?



It came through on its own!!


----------



## ludari

I have a couple of wait list going for two separate visits. One is for the Tower of Terror 10-Miler weekend. I have a reservation at Boardwalk but I am wait listed for Beach Club.  The other is for the Wine and Dine Half Marathon weekend.  I have a reservation at Saratoga Springs but I am wait listed for Wilderness Lodge. If I get them great if not no big deal.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I have a 1 night SV 1 bedroom wait list.  I keep checking, and a few times the lake view 1 bedroom has been available, but I can't see moving when the stay is only 2 nights.  I was sure lucky to get the standard view for the 1 night, but right from the start, if I would have wait listed lake view for the 2 nights, it would have come through.  What this is showing me is that BLT lake views do move!

My family lives in FL, so it is not a big thing, one night at BLT is still a get-away!


----------



## tlynk

kenly777 said:


> Congratulations! You must be so happy!



Thank you!!


----------



## csmommy

Oh dear, what to do!?

My reservation looks like this right now.

7/28 - 7/30 - Studio at BCV

7/30 - 8/7 - Studio at VWL

I have the night of 7/30 & 7/31 waitlisted for a Studio at BCV.  7/31 just opened up, but not 7/30.  Should I just wait & hope or take 7/31 & run the risk of not getting 7/30?


----------



## kenly777

csmommy said:


> Oh dear, what to do!?
> 
> My reservation looks like this right now.
> 
> 7/28 - 7/30 - Studio at BCV
> 
> 7/30 - 8/7 - Studio at VWL
> 
> I have the night of 7/30 & 7/31 waitlisted for a Studio at BCV.  7/31 just opened up, but not 7/30.  Should I just wait & hope or take 7/31 & run the risk of not getting 7/30?



Hmm, do you have enough points in your current use year to book 7/31 at both resorts to hold the date and then cancel one of them later, depending upon if 7/30 come through? If you have to borrow, then it might not be a good idea to take the 31st without having the 30th.....


----------



## Daisyduck49

We are waiting on a studio for 4th of July for BWV.  My fingers are crossed!!!


----------



## shortypots

OOH! my studio waitlist just disappeared from my front page! I hope this is good news!!!!


----------



## E-P-C-O-T

We have been waitlisted for 1 day in the middle of our trip  at BCV for the past 2 months. I have been obsessively checking the member site every single day and nothing. I have checked twice today and nothing . I just logged in to make a new reservation and noticed that my waitlist dissapeared, could I have been lucky enough to get a visit from the waitlist fairy? All my points are still in my account, so, here is hoping for some DVC fairy


----------



## kenly777

E-P-C-O-T said:


> We have been waitlisted for 1 day in the middle of our trip  at BCV for the past 2 months. I have been obsessively checking the member site every single day and nothing. I have checked twice today and nothing . I just logged in to make a new reservation and noticed that my waitlist dissapeared, could I have been lucky enough to get a visit from the waitlist fairy? All my points are still in my account, so, here is hoping for some DVC fairy





shortypots said:


> OOH! my studio waitlist just disappeared from my front page! I hope this is good news!!!!



The both of you should get some great news soon! Mine did take over 24 hrs for it to come through after disappearing, so don't get discouraged

Good luck and let us know how you make out!


----------



## shortypots

I am hoping I get good news because that means I can add another view to my other waitlist, that one is a 2bd BCV for oct 13-20. Which other 2bd View would you all recommend? The lockoff or dedicated 2 queens? The waitlist that disappeared was for a studio BCV for Oct 11-13th.


----------



## E-P-C-O-T

kenly777 said:


> The both of you should get some great news soon! Mine did take over 24 hrs for it to come through after disappearing, so don't get discouraged
> 
> Good luck and let us know how you make out!



No more stalking the site, you were right, we got our waitlist!!

Thanks!!


----------



## kenly777

E-P-C-O-T said:


> No more stalking the site, you were right, we got our waitlist!!
> 
> Thanks!!



Yeah for you! Congratulations! Kinda like Christmas morning, isn't it?!?


----------



## dns2751

We have two waitlists right now.  One of BWV 10/7 to 10/9 for a 1BR Boardwalk view and 12/5 to 12/7 at BLT for a 1BR.  We are hoping that when non-home resort opens in a few weeks for December that we can get something for those dates.  Candlelight processional is a tradition for our family.


----------



## disfanforlife

Changed my waitlist. We had a 2bd at BLT for 11/9-16. When the booking window opened - I decided to grab 11/11-16 and leave the first two days waitlisted. We are booked at AKL the first two days, but would rather not do a split/stay. If WL does not come through at least we have five days at BLT. Maybe moving won't be as much of a hassle as I am worried about...


----------



## shortypots

Still waiting on my confirmation, but it is still gone from my page.


----------



## kenly777

shortypots said:


> Still waiting on my confirmation, but it is still gone from my page.



You could try calling MS. Never know, they may be able to tell you something.


----------



## shortypots

Don't need to! I see it on my front page now!!! WOOHOO!!!! Still haven't gotten email confirmation, but I see it as confirmed! That means that a VWL studio for Oct 11-13 opened up. Hope someone here got it!


----------



## kenly777

shortypots said:


> Don't need to! I see it on my front page now!!! WOOHOO!!!! Still haven't gotten email confirmation, but I see it as confirmed! That means that a VWL studio for Oct 11-13 opened up. Hope someone here got it!



Yeah for you (and whoever gets the VWL room that opened up    )!


----------



## Idreamodisney247

We are at such a disadvantage. Because of surgery I had to cancel Easter trip and rebook for july. We have a 1 bedroom @ bwv from 7/17-7/19 and a studio at blt lv for 7/19-7/24 but are on a waitlist for a 1 bedroom lv. Does anyone think this could come through. This is our very first trip as dvc members. It will be myself,  DS 19 and DS' s friend who has never been to disney. We want it to be extra magical. We want seperate sleeping accomodations so blt 1 bedroom seems right. If not, we will have to get two bedrooms at ssr (home resort). Would love some awesome advice. If you think ssr would be a better decision, what section would keep us close to everything including awesome balcony views for me.


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

Idreamodisney247 said:


> We are at such a disadvantage. Because of surgery I had to cancel Easter trip and rebook for july. We have a 1 bedroom @ bwv from 7/17-7/19 and a studio at blt lv for 7/19-7/24 but are on a waitlist for a 1 bedroom lv. Does anyone think this could come through. This is our very first trip as dvc members. It will be myself,  DS 19 and DS' s friend who has never been to disney. We want it to be extra magical. We want seperate sleeping accomodations so blt 1 bedroom seems right. If not, we will have to get two bedrooms at ssr (home resort). Would love some awesome advice. If you think ssr would be a better decision, what section would keep us close to everything including awesome balcony views for me.



I just stayed in the Paddock section of SSR and loved it. I was in the building right next to the bus stop and pool with a pool and lake view. It was a quick walk across the bridge to the main section.  I had a studio, number 5412.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## lovedisney50

I will join.  We have studio for okw on nov 8-10.  We are going for a very long shot. Trying to get a studio at BC.


----------



## kristenrice

lovedisney50 said:


> I will join.  We have studio for okw on nov 8-10.  We are going for a very long shot. Trying to get a studio at BC.



I'm going for the long shot too....std studio at BWV for Nov 7-12.

BUT...if I get it, someone will be very happy because it will free up a value studio at AKV.


----------



## Idreamodisney247

PRmamiDEdos said:


> I just stayed in the Paddock section of SSR and loved it. I was in the building right next to the bus stop and pool with a pool and lake view. It was a quick walk across the bridge to the main section.  I had a studio, number 5412.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Sounds wonderful! Were you also close to the Carriage House?


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

Idreamodisney247 said:


> Sounds wonderful! Were you also close to the Carriage House?



It was right across the lake bridge. It took me five minutes to get there at a brisk pace. Keep in mind, I have short legs so brisk is my only pace, LOL.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LSchrow

i just added another WL for the night of oct 14th BWV P/G view).
we're book oct 5-10 in a BW view studio, then oct 10-14 in a pool/garden (WL-ed BW view).  we booked a few weeks after the 11 month mark - dang hurricane sandy!
really need pixie dust for the oct 14th WL. we can forego BW view for a few days (tho it hurts a bit), but the flights to leave the 15th i/o the 14th are more than half the price!

why, oh why, do i always extol the wonders of the BWVs....it has gotten almost  impossible to get 10+ consecutive nights unless we call at exactly 11 months


----------



## melissac

Can't believe I got our waitlist.  We where waitlist for OKW Oct 19-25 2BR HH.  We had just a 2BR villa. We just booked 1 week ago and at that time 2 days where missing so we just booked a 2BR and just waitlisted HH are and just got email last night to say we got it


----------



## wdwdano@yahoo.com

I am currently wait listed at the beach club villas for a 2 bedroom in October. Our group is excited to be in the Epcot resort area for the food and wine festival. Whooohooo who's excited.  If we don't get the wait list we will be staying at the treehouse villas.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

I'm a renter who is considering purchasing and wanted to check it out before buying.

I am booked at SSR studio for 10/15-10/19. I've wait listed for AKL studio savanna view. I'm hoping we get some pixie dust as AKL would be amazing for my animal lover DS.


----------



## VrBchJ

I  have a BLT LV studio Dec. 7-10. Now my brother and sister in law want to join me so I'm wait listed for a 1 bdrm.


----------



## Mick@Tink

I am waitlisted for a trip in September.  My first night is OKW (HH).  The next four nights are BCV.  The last two nights are OKW (HH).  I am waitlisted for both my first night and last two nights for BCV.  I would gladly trade the last two waitlisted nights for just the first night.  Who wants to move two times for a seven night stay?  Please, please.....pixie dust, please!


----------



## supersuperwendy

I started this thread a long time ago while waiting for a waitlist!  

Well I here I am again waiting for a new waitlist!!  I'm hoping to get a near HH 2 bedroom at OKW!!!  We currently have a 2 bedroom already booked...just hoping to get closer to HH! 

Here's some pixie dust for those of you impatiently waiting for you own waitlist to come through!!


----------



## quirty30

I booked at the 7 month mark and scored a 1BR Pool/Garden view at BWV for 10/31 thru 11/3.  I'll be celebrating my 50th birthday, and I was so excited just to get ANYTHING at an Epcot resort for FWF.  Then a few days later, it hit me, the only thing better than staying at BWV would be a Boardwalk View.  So I'm now on the waitlist.  To be honest, I'm thrilled regardless, and if it happens, great, if not, no biggie.  But I wish I could stop obsessively checking to see it it came through - lol!


----------



## melissac

supersuperwendy said:


> I started this thread a long time ago while waiting for a waitlist!
> 
> Well I here I am again waiting for a new waitlist!!  I'm hoping to get a near HH 2 bedroom at OKW!!!  We currently have a 2 bedroom already booked...just hoping to get closer to HH!
> 
> Here's some pixie dust for those of you impatiently waiting for you own waitlist to come through!!



When are you waitlisted for?  We were waitlisted for exactly the same as you From October 19-25 and it came thru about 1 week after we booked which was about 2 weeks ago.  Good luck


----------



## MichiganDVC

Currently have a 2BR at BCV for early November for F&W.  Waitlisting 2BR at BWV.  Just being greedy, I guess.  Beach Club is fine, too. ;-)


----------



## bobbiwoz

Decided to try to get a 1bedroom, rather than a studio at BCV.  Looking for October 2 to 5!


----------



## csmommy

Well, partial good news here.

We waitlisted a studio at BCV for 7/30-7/31 & for 7/30 - 8/1.  The 7/30-31 came through, but that deactivated the 7/30 - 8/1 so I made a waitlist for 7/31-8/1, but we are at the back of the line now.  I hadn't realized that would happen.  In my mind if just the night of 7/30 came through the waitlist would allow me to modify it for the night of 7/31 or it would automatically change itself.  Happy for the 1 extra night though!


----------



## sadiespicks

Trying again this year at BCV for October 17-19.  We do split stays every year but this year I'm looking at 2 moves and not quite as excited. 

4 nights at BLT, 2 @ BCV, and the last 2 @AKL.  Really hoping that BCV waitlist comes through.  I've been successful twice around this time of year but unsuccessful last year.  My consolation prize was AKL.  We survived.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

Yahoo!!! Wait list came through. Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo


----------



## Mick@Tink

I've got to shout a WOOHOO, too!  For our Labor Day trip, we had two active wait lists.  The first night......and the last two nights.  Well, the last two nights came through yesterday.  So now we are at OWK (near HH) the first night and BCV the next six nights.  One more night to go!

Congrats to all who recently received great wait list news!


----------



## rlduvall

Recently added two nights to the end of our June trip. We are in BWV boardwalk view studio for the first 8 nights.  I was able to book a studio at VWL for the last 2 nights, but had to WL for a BW view studio.  I would prefer not to have to move for the last 2 nights, but at least it will be somewhere my DS has never stayed if the WL doesn't come through.


----------



## jadejazzkayla

my bcv waitlist for the end of july came thru. I've been on the list for about two months and hadn't checked in quite some time but when I just checked it was there. No email was sent do I don't know when it happened.


----------



## Mick@Tink

Another WOOHOO......and on the same day to boot!  The final wait listed night for our Labor Day vacation came through this afternoon!  Two separate wait lists satisfied in a couple days.  

Good luck to everyone still waiting.  That includes me, too.  Have two active wait lists for our October F&W trip.  Trying to trade some BWV (BW view) nights for BCV.


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

I'm starting to have faith!!! I'm really hoping BWV Standard studio comes through for my anniversary trip! It seems like they're opening up in date order so hopefully it's another month when I learn I have what I want.


----------



## bobbiwoz

The "wait list" has disappeared from my member page, but the new night sn't booked, so I hope this is the time that it is being fulfilled!. I'll post if it happens!

Bobbi


----------



## kenly777

bobbiwoz said:


> The "wait list" has disappeared from my member page, but the new night sn't booked, so I hope this is the time that it is being fulfilled!. I'll post if it happens!
> 
> Bobbi



Good luck and pixie dust! Mine took about 24 hrs


----------



## LVSWL

bobbiwoz said:


> The "wait list" has disappeared from my member page, but the new night sn't booked, so I hope this is the time that it is being fulfilled!. I'll post if it happens!
> 
> Bobbi



That's great! So happy for you!


----------



## goofy4tink

One  more week and I can get myself off the waitlist!! I don't much care where I stay....would prefer BWV for early Dec, but if that's not to be, okay. I just want to have something booked!!!


----------



## csmommy

Yeah!

We are in at BCV for 4 nights! & VWL for the remaining 5 nights.

I hope everyone gets what they want!


----------



## bobbiwoz

kenly777 said:


> Good luck and pixie dust! Mine took about 24 hrs





LVSWL said:


> That's great! So happy for you!



Yes!  The 1 night Standard View 1 bedroom at BLT for DDiL's extra birthday celebration came through!  They are here with us at VWL right now, so she knows about it!
Bobbi


----------



## wdwdano@yahoo.com

Still waiting . . .  2 bedroom BCV


----------



## E-P-C-O-T

After years of waitlist dissapointment, I am at 2 for 2 for this summer!! 

First, I got BCV for 2 nights, waitlisted for 4 and I got it! 

DH is always complaining that we have never stayed at BLT, that I don't want to take him there, because, I seem to be allergic to the monorail or something  We had a 1 night booked at BWV at the end of our trip, so, I decided to take some Benadryl for my allergy  and waitlisted that night 4 days ago and we got it today!! This is for the saturday before Father's day, so, he will wake up at BLT on Father's day, guess I don't have to get him a Father's day present now


----------



## LVSWL

Just got one night at the beginning of our F&W trip! yay! Now, should I try for another  Good luck everyone!!


----------



## wdwfan1

Just checked the website again and my waitlist came through.   I didnt think it would but I am thrilled.   Booked 11 months in advance at BWV and then decided to add another night (Nov 10).


----------



## jjl181

Booked for our trip at VWL 11 months old and decided to do a split stay at BLT as well. Everything was great until DH decided to add 2 extra days to the beginning of our trip! 
All we could find for those two days (Nov. 5&6) was SSR. We waitlisted VWL 1br to have less moving and BCV 1br for convenience to our schedule. Then I saw a VWL 1br and BCV 2br open for the 5th and nothing for the 6th in any configuration. 
Should I keep the waitlists as is for the 2 days? (WL about 3 wks ago) Or book the 5th and change waitlists for the 6th only? Have never dealt with waitlisting before and while I know I'm more likely to go through with one night instead of two is it worth starting all over again on the list? 
Crossing my fingers something comes through!


----------



## Jen_in_NH

I'm waitlisted for 11/9 and 11/10 at Kidani for a studio. Our cousins decided to come with us, but not quick enough for me to book right at the 7 month window. And of course it's the last weekend of food and wine, just to make it easy


----------



## MissLiz

I'll join in since I'm going crazy, checking availability every day.  

We had to postpone our Labor Day trip (congrats to anyone who had a waitlist for BLT MK View or Lake view studio that weekend) after we learned what DD10's middle school schedule would be like.

We were able to book for Oct 3-8, but in a 1 bedroom at SSR.  We love SSR, but we don't like using the points for a 1 bdrm.  We are studio people, all the way. 

We did manage to get the 3-5th in a savannah view studio at AKV, but we are currently waitlisted for the 5-8th for Jambo House and the 3rd-8th at Kidani for a savannah view studio.

At this point, I'd be happy with any sort of studio, so I keep checking availability.  I'm just glad to have something that weekend since we booked so stinking late!


----------



## Fatalbie

I'm joining, albeit under duress.

I secured some points for the BWV early in the year.  Secured a reservation for a 1 bed boardwalk view in Oct.  My wife would rather stay at OKW.  SOOOOOO, I am currently waitlisted for the same dates at OKW.  Thankfully, the points are next year.  If the waitlist comes through, I can bank the Boardwalk points and use other points.  

Jim


----------



## holula

MissLiz said:


> I'll join in since I'm going crazy, checking availability every day.
> 
> We had to postpone our Labor Day trip (congrats to anyone who had a waitlist for BLT MK View or Lake view studio that weekend) after we learned what DD10's middle school schedule would be like.
> 
> We were able to book for Oct 3-8, but in a 1 bedroom at SSR.  We love SSR, but we don't like using the points for a 1 bdrm.  We are studio people, all the way.
> 
> We did manage to get the 3-5th in a savannah view studio at AKV, but we are currently waitlisted for the 5-8th for Jambo House and the 3rd-8th at Kidani for a savannah view studio.
> 
> At this point, I'd be happy with any sort of studio, so I keep checking availability.  I'm just glad to have something that weekend since we booked so stinking late!



We have almost the same dates booked (Oct 1-7 for us!). Our final wait list came through today for our BLT studio! Keep checking, they DO appear. I snagged a SSR studio three days ago for a couple of nights.


----------



## MissLiz

holula said:


> We have almost the same dates booked (Oct 1-7 for us!). Our final wait list came through today for our BLT studio! Keep checking, they DO appear. I snagged a SSR studio three days ago for a couple of nights.




That's good news!  I check a few times a day.  That's how we got the studio at AKV.  I'm trying to be optimistic.


----------



## zippingalong

UGH!  I'm waiting for that same period too.  Oct 4th -8th.  We booked very late, when the Eat to the Beat schedule came out.  I want to see Sister Hazel.  I've got cash reservations at SOG.  I've WL a studio at BWV and OKW, actually picked up Sat and Mon in an OKW studio last week.  Now I need Friday and Sunday.  Of course, every other.  I was awake at 0430 this morning, and even checked then.


----------



## Irishmom23

Booked BCV studio at 11 months out for 10/3 through 10/7 for Food and Wine and MNSSHP. Found out my DS may have class on Saturdays and my other college age DS decided she would be able to come with us. Trying to add on just in case my DS is unable to join us until 10/5. Waitlisted at BCV for a studio 10/7/and 10/8. Probably very little chance at this late date.


----------



## holula

MissLiz said:


> That's good news!  I check a few times a day.  That's how we got the studio at AKV.  I'm trying to be optimistic.



I just got back from a WDW trip and spent the wait times checking DVC for availability. Great use of their free wifi IMO!


----------



## zippingalong

I just snagged a studio at OKW, near HH for Oct 6th (the last night I need).  Unfortunately, the rest of my reservation is not near HH, so while I have a place to stay, I'll have to move every night if I don't find something else.


----------



## jjl181

Managed to get a 1BR at BWV for our 1st two days. Not BCV, but next best thing! Plus we have never gone to the BW so we will get to do that too. Still having to plan around a 3 resort stay, but I have enough time to manage that and maybe it won't be so bad


----------



## SpaceMountain77

We are planning a 4-night visit at the end of August and I have been checking studio availability several times a day.  Two weeks ago, only Saratoga Springs had consecutive nights available.  Every few days, availability has changed and so has our reservation!  We are really hoping a VWL studio becomes available


----------



## NoleFan

Just got studio @ VWL for 1 night mid December! Our first stay there!


----------



## antree

wdwfan1 said:


> Just checked the website again and my waitlist came through.   I didnt think it would but I am thrilled.   Booked 11 months in advance at BWV and then decided to add another night (Nov 10).



We decided too, to add Nov 10th at BWV. We were on the wait list for about a week when it came through I was shocked. I never thought we would get it. I had one at BWV and a back up wait list at OKW. So glad BWV came through


----------



## bobbiwoz

I'm hoping for BLT for Marathon week in January.  If it doesn't come through at about 5 months out, I will try to get into something that is.


----------



## iluvthsgam

SpaceMountain77 said:


> We are planning a 4-night visit at the end of August and I have been checking studio availability several times a day.  Two weeks ago, only Saratoga Springs had consecutive nights available.  Every few days, availability has changed and so has our reservation!  We are really hoping a VWL studio becomes available



what are your dates? I have been looking around Aug 25-29 and SSR is available, but so is AKV and OKW.


----------



## taaren

Lots of happy stories on here. Hopefully mine will be, too. My friends son was born on my birthday, so in February they invited me along for our early December birthday trip to DLR ... and yes, 10 months out, the entire weekend was booked solid at the VGC.
Have been waitlisted for a studio since early February, 7 month window came and went, and no movement (except the 2 bedrooms that were left got snapped up, but I didn't have that many points).
So I'll book off-site and hope that it'll move at the 30 day mark someone will let go of one of those studios! (Dec 6-9, VGC) If not, maybe I can talk the Marriott into upgrading us to concierge again ...


----------



## Sandisw

Just got my waitlist for a SV studio at BLT for Dec 7 to the 9th.  Was surprised that it came through before the LV but happy to have saved a few points!!


----------



## MissLiz

This waitlist/stalking availability thing is such a roller coaster.  

My DH was checking availability this evening and 2 nights at BLT-lake view studio showed up available, so I grabbed them!  So, right now, we have 2 nights at AKV, 1 night in a 1 bdrm at SSR, and 2 nights at BLT.

We changed our waitlists to AKV-Jambo savannah view studio and BLT lake view studio for Sat, Oct 6th.  Of course, we'll keep looking for a studio anywhere for that night since we are going to have to move no matter what.


----------



## castleri

Decided to book trip for Aug 21-29 and got BLT lake view studio for a couple of days.  The WL came through for a couple more in less than 24 hours - have now been waiting weeks for the last day Aug 23.  If it doesn't come through we will just go over to our house on the west coast and open it enough to stay the night but would really like to get that last night.  Now DD wants to stay there a couple of nights also so have new WLs for the  25 26 &27th.   Got the 24th and 28th.  They have reservations at POR already but are willing to do a split stay so hope we can get a couple of the days preferably together as changing every day makes no sense.  I check the DVC site a couple of times a day hoping to see something turn up there but so far no luck.  Have the days waitlisted individually since that seems to offer a better chance of getting them.  At least I hope it does.  Have two contracts so can have 4 WLs going.


----------



## LVSWL

So far I've been very happy with my wait list. We booked 10 days for F&W, but wanted to add on a few days at the beginning so we would have two full weekends. I wait listed one day at a time, and so far we have added two days and we are trying for a third. Good luck everyone!


----------



## SNYDERS

So crazy as we are... Headed to AK Kidani aug 15-23rd and there are 9 of us.... I was sad to think about missing The food and wine festival when suddenly southwest came out with an awesome deal... Husband is wonderful and said Let's Go  since our AP doesn't expire till the end of October.     So off we go on a few of next years borrowed points but oh so worth it.. Only problem now is hoping a wait list pops through for 9/28 or we have no where to stay... OKW booked 9/29-10/2.... Hope the okw comes thru for 9/28


----------



## quirty30

Must stop checking waitlist every day


----------



## castleri

Was checking waitlist daily as well as availability and then on Tuesday found the last day I needed was available so booked it and then found three days for the other group going with us who decided they wanted to stay at BLT.  Don't know if I would have gotten them if I waited for them to be filled automatically.  Still have a few more days so will be checking the availability several times a day.  Good luck to all who are still waiting.


----------



## MissLiz

quirty30 said:


> Must stop checking waitlist every day






I am right there with you.  I check multiple times a day.  It's a disease!!!


----------



## MissLiz

We are still waiting on our waitlist for Sat, Oct 5th, but we were able to find a standard view studio at AKV for that night, so we officially got rid of the 1 bedroom.  That's a positive!

So, we've made it to be at only 2 resorts for the week, but we are still trying to get either the savannah view studio at AKV or the lake view studio at BLT for Saturday night, but I was able to change both waitlists to 7 days since we got the studio.  

It will be nice to book our May 2014 trip in about a week without having to worry about waitlists (until we decide to move or split stay at 7 months).


----------



## Mom23WildBoys

Hi All,

We're booked at OKW in a 2 bedroom for Dec. 3-10th (7 of us), but we're waitlisted at BWV and AKV.

I'm really hoping one of ours will come through!!!
Good luck to all of you too!


----------



## Bronte

Wait listed BLT theme park view studio or 1 bedroom for December 30th right at the 7 month mark.
I know it's a dream !!!!
We are booked at BCV right now but would like our first night at BLT for the fireworks


----------



## Diva of Dragons

Yay!  You guys are giving me hope!  We are currently booked for AKV 11/14-11/23 but we are waitlisted at VWL for the last 2 nights of that stay.  One of our home resorts is VWL (since 2001) but we have only stayed there once because we tend to plan these trip kind of late in the year.  We have 5 months for this to come through.  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## MissLiz

Our waitlist for Oct 5th came through!

My DH was online checking for availability.  I looked over his shoulder and noticed that our points had changed so I may have raised my voice a little when I said "Our waitlist came through!"  Oops.

Anyway, we got our AKV-Jambo savannah view studio for that night and we decided to add Wednesday, Oct 2nd on as well.  I called MS to get the reservations merged and we are all set!

Good luck to everyone looking for WL!


----------



## quirty30

MissLiz said:


> Our waitlist for Oct 5th came through!
> 
> My DH was online checking for availability.  I looked over his shoulder and noticed that our points had changed so I may have raised my voice a little when I said "Our waitlist came through!"  Oops.
> 
> Anyway, we got our AKV-Jambo savannah view studio for that night and we decided to add Wednesday, Oct 2nd on as well.  I called MS to get the reservations merged and we are all set!
> 
> Good luck to everyone looking for WL!



I guess it pays for us to obsess...my waitlist came through too.  Oct. 31st - Nov. 3rd.  I had a 1 BR Pool/Garden view booked at BWV, waitlisted for the boardwalk view.  I'm so excited, especially since it's no more extra points, and I'll be celebrating my 50th birthday!!!


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

Whew!!!  Waitlist for BWV for September came through!!  I've been waiting since February!  

Had 3 nights Std, 1 night pool garden, 1 night standard
Now we have all 5 nights standard.

Was concerned about having to move in and out and back in again LOL, so it's all good now.   

what a relief!

-mary


----------



## wdwlover25

Congrats!!  Waiting for BWV pool or BW view... Set up WL in March for October dates.


----------



## Diva of Dragons

Diva of Dragons said:


> Yay!  You guys are giving me hope!  We are currently booked for AKV 11/14-11/23 but we are waitlisted at VWL for the last 2 nights of that stay.  One of our home resorts is VWL (since 2001) but we have only stayed there once because we tend to plan these trip kind of late in the year.  We have 5 months for this to come through.  Fingers crossed!!



We got it!!!


----------



## michelleiada

I currently have a wait list for 12/7-12/13 at BWV standard and BW views.  Praying for pixie dust!


----------



## "Got Disney"

I am not on a waitlist yet but will be in a couple months for Aulani for June or July....came by to see what everyone else is waitlisted for...


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

I know my trip isn't until October, but I'm really starting to feel like my waitlist will never come through.


----------



## MissLiz

quirty30 said:


> I guess it pays for us to obsess...my waitlist came through too.  Oct. 31st - Nov. 3rd.  I had a 1 BR Pool/Garden view booked at BWV, waitlisted for the boardwalk view.  I'm so excited, especially since it's no more extra points, and I'll be celebrating my 50th birthday!!!




Congrats!!  And happy birthday!


----------



## wdwdano@yahoo.com

Annnnnnd. . . Still waiting on October wait list.


----------



## LVSWL

My wait list disappeared from my main Dvc page..crossing my fingers!!


----------



## AKLFan3

I'm waitlisted for Veterans' Day weekend at Kidani Village for a savanna view studio, AND Villas at Grand Floridian for a lake view studio.  I really hope one of them comes through and I can get a good flight price.  I'm a bit nervous neither will come through since it is a popular weekend and I just joined the waitlists this week.  But hopefully I waitlisted far enough in advice.


----------



## bakerworld

BCV came thru last week but we still waiting on BWV - Dec UY


----------



## WonderinAland

We booked OKW for Labor Day weekend, waitlisting a 1 bdrm savannah view at AKV Kidani. Waitlist came through last week, after only about a one month wait! Yay!! I've been wanting to stay there for a while... (Though now I'm itching to try OKW!)


----------



## gladdiola

Had a waitlist at VWL 2 bedroom for 2 days of my 9 day trip 3rd week of December. I had been checking the member website daily for changes to my reservation for the past month and a half and today I saw that my waitlist was fulfilled!  I own at OKW which I love for the relaxing atmosphere, but so excited to have the chance to spend more than a week at VWL for the holiday season.  I've had good luck with my waitlists, but also kept them to a short amount of days.  Hang in there everyone, it could happen for you!


----------



## LVSWL

Just got my waitlist! WooHoo! 13 nights at the F&W!


----------



## michelleiada

LVSWL said:


> Just got my waitlist! WooHoo! 13 nights at the F&W!



Awesome!  Good for you and congrats!  May I ask which resort?


----------



## wdwdano@yahoo.com

And still waiting. . . .


----------



## taaren

wdwdano@yahoo.com said:


> And still waiting. . . .



Me, too. Less than 5 months out from the trip, been waiting 5 months. Have a feeling if any of my days match, it'll be at the 30 day mark and I'll just be biting my nails and watching the website availability until then.


----------



## "Got Disney"

As mentioned I will be trying for a 2 bedroom for June or July at Aulani...we want 10 days UGh but will book 7 days and hoe the other days come through or will stay elsewhere and pay cash for missing days....if not we will do WDW...however its the plane that has me worried...the longer you wait the harder it is to get a flight...not to mention at a good rate...

we would have bought at Aulani but felt it was to much for the points...I hate planning a vacation like this...I like working at least a year in advance for a trip....but my DH wants to go to Hawaii and my son is graduating from HS.

So send us lots of Pixie dust and Im sending all of you the same!


----------



## LVSWL

michelleiada said:
			
		

> Awesome!  Good for you and congrats!  May I ask which resort?



We will be at BWV. We have been adding 1 day at a time to get what we want. What are you wait listed for?


----------



## michelleiada

LVSWL said:


> We will be at BWV. We have been adding 1 day at a time to get what we want. What are you wait listed for?



6 nights in December at BWV, studio villa both standard and boardwalk view.  I have a studio booked at Saratoga in the meantime.  I so hope for some pixie dust and that it comes through.  These rooms are for my aunt and uncle whom have never been to Disney. They are in their early 70's.  I am staying in 2 bedroom at Beach Club.  I figured I would have better luck wait listing BWV over BCV.  I want them to be close by during our stay.


----------



## castleri

Have put together two reservations for studios at BLT 8/21-8/29  by WL and catching a couple of the nights before started waitlisting. Managed to do all this since middle of May by waitlisting single or 2 days at a time Could have made it three but DD was afraid it wouldn't come through so decided on POR for the first 5 nights and then last 2 at BLT. .  Of course the rest of her waitlist came through  2 days after she made final payment on POR.  Now have to call MS and hope I get a CM with a sense of humor and a lot of know how to link them all together.  I have used banked points, this year and some borrowed from three different contracts and now have to cancel the ones DD is not using which may be some of the banked ones from the first nights we had gotten.  Also had a backup at SSR for some of the days so cancelled that also and  have banked points there.  I think they will be able to reallocate them.  Good luck and pixie dust to all who are still waiting.


----------



## thegib95

We have 2BR AKL for 12/12 -12/18 but wait listed at BWV.  Praying we get in because that is the area of the world we want to be in.


----------



## Charleneluvsdisney

I am waiting for one night in a studio at BWV at the end of August.  I know it's a long shot, but hope I get lucky!


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

I wait listed this morning for 12/29 at SSR and by mid afternoon, my wait list came through!


----------



## taaren

Two of my four nights came through! (I had it wait listed for Th night, Fri-Sat, Sat-Sun, and just Sun on my two contracts/memberships.) The Friday-Saturday nights came through, so now I'm just waiting on either the Thursday or the Sunday to come through, then I can go off-site for the other night. Really hoping for the Sunday since that's my birthday. 
 to everybody! If a weekend in a studio at the VGC can come through, anything can. (This is my first wait list success at the VGC that came through after the 7 month mark.)


----------



## Squidrific

I just cancelled December 26 - January 4 in a studio at BCV.  Hope someone's waitlist comes thru!


----------



## tofubeast

Still waiting listing for a BLT lake view studio in Oct.  Currently, have AKL Kidani savanna view.  I'm starting to wonder if I want to cancel my waitlist. I think AKL would be awesome too as I've never stayed there and have a car. Hmm!!


----------



## MickeyMaud

I waitlisted at Old Key West over a month ago for a 2 bedroom for October 10-14. This is Columbus Day Weekend but I am a teacher and it is difficult to get time off. So each day I get up and check to see if maybe just maybe? Can someone please through some pixie dust our way. I am hoping to get myself, my husband, my parents, my kids, and my grandson all in the same place.


----------



## holula

We are still waiting for one night in October at VWL or BLT Standard View in a studio. We have one at OKW I would just prefer not to change resorts three times. It's the night before th TOT 5k so I think it's unlikely to come through.


----------



## Charleneluvsdisney

Wow - it's a wait list miracle!  2 weeks ago I snagged a bwv - garden view for the weekend at the end of August.  I then saw that one more day came through that I needed - a Monday, so I re-booked the 3 days and have had the Friday wait listed.  Well that came in this morning!  Totally doing the happy dance  The only thing that is available for the entire 4 days was SSR.  I was totally fine there, but am really happy that this came in.


----------



## shortypots

We ended up changing our plans in December and ended up with 14 pts left over, so decided to extend our Oct trip by a day. so now we are hoping to get our waitlist for a BCV studio for Oct 10th so we do not have to move twice in one week. Currently we have OKW for Oct 10, BCV studio for 11th and 12th, and then 2 bd VWL (waitlisted for a 2bd BCV) for 13-20th...


----------



## Jen_in_NH

We got our waitlist for Veteran's Day weekend!!!!  I figured on the last weekend of Food and Wine, I had a snowball's chance in you-know-where, but it all worked out!!!!!


----------



## Squidrific

I just need the night of September 29 in a savannah view studio at Kidani so I can cancel my cash reservation.


----------



## LSchrow

still WL-ed 10/12-10/15 BWV studio, BW view (since last november).
(and another WL for same room, but only for 10/12 - if ony 10/12 comes thru, we might do the DDP for 2 nights - making lemonade out of lemons).

have 10/5 - 10/12 BW view and 10/12- 10/15 P/G view.
would be great not to have to pack up & move for the last nights (especially our owner's locker & alllllll its contents).

8 months WL so far!!


----------



## kristenrice

Jen_in_NH said:


> We got our waitlist for Veteran's Day weekend!!!!  I figured on the last weekend of Food and Wine, I had a snowball's chance in you-know-where, but it all worked out!!!!!



Congrats!

I'm waiting for an all-or-nothing standard view studio at BWV for Nov 7-12.  I will hold out hope until Sept 30...that's my banking deadline.


----------



## OneMoreTry

BLT LV or BWV GV Oct 6 to 12.


----------



## marsh0013

Studio boardwalk view on oct 16 is currently available. Not sure if it meets anyone's need. If it was standard I might take it. We currently have akv jambo standard studio oct 16, with bwv standard studio oct 17-26. Figured if we have to move may as well be a different resort. Currently wait listed for either value studio at jambo or standard studio at blt for the 16th. Either way we're happy with what we already have. 

Oh and this is because we recently added that first night. Convinced the boyfriend we needed to go a day early to take advantage of the cheaper flight lol. We've had the rest of the trip booked since 11 months.


----------



## patsal

2 possibilities waitlisted...couldn't book until DD made her final college decision and I got the final calendar.  October 11-13 BWV or BC.  Fingers crossed for either one as this is the only time I can go see her while she is away as her spring break and mine conflict and my Easter break is her finals week.


----------



## CaptHomer

Waiting on mine to come through for Oct 4 - 7, BWV bw view studio.  I have a gv but I'm trying for the bw view.  I already had my waitlist come through for the last night in the gv so that I didn't have to change resorts.  

I have never not had a waitlist come through but I think the streak will end with this one because it's Tower of Terror 10 miler weekend.


----------



## keliblue

Been on the wait list for 5 months for a akv jambo value studio for oct. 21-26 . We currently have a standard which is fine but love the locations of the values


----------



## leanne2255

I was lucky enough to nab OKW for Thanksgiving and the day after as we cruise on Saturday.  OKW is not my favorites resort so I've wait listed for BWV or GFV.  Hope one of them come through.


----------



## keishashadow

Thought I posted but don't see it in the threadso i'll just post my entire (happy) story as encouragement.

Taking GD and her parents on a cruise in January.  Thought it would be a dead time, so I didn't bother booking right away @ a home resort since they really wanted to stay @ AKV Jambo. The 7 month window rolled around and all I could book was 1 value studio (we've been very fortunate in receiving sav view as a request in the past) and 1 standard studio.  I went on the WL for the 2nd value and did check daily jik one would pop up mid day but no luck.  

So surprised to get an email last week with new confirmation # for the value.

Good luck to everybody


----------



## corpcomp

Been on waitlist a month now for dec 31. Currently At three resorts over 5 days due to lack of availability. Right now there is not one room of any size throughout wdw for that night. Whew, never experienced no rooms at all. And don't have the money for a cash room.


----------



## shortypots

Still waiting on Oct 10 at BCV studio... Praying we get the one night so we don't have to move the next day then two days later.


----------



## traceyg

I'm feeling like the luckiest girl in the world today! 

11mos prior to the day at 7am I got online and reserved a two bedroom value villa at akv. I had to wait for points to come through a few days later to reserve a value studio. 

The points got added. I got up at 7 to make the reservation and my Internet was down! Ugh!! Turns out that when I had been paying my AT&T combined bill they took care of the home phone and cell phones but forgot to make the payment towards the Internet portion. I called AT&T and they told me what happened and then apologized and fixed it. By then the room was sold out. 

I got up the next day at 7am again and made a reservation for the 6 nights I needed and wait listed the first night that AT&T pretty well messed me out of. 

It came through today!!!!


----------



## rlduvall

Just for grins, today I waitlisted for a standard view studio 12/5 - 12/7 at GFV.  The only reason I have any confidence it might come through is that up until yesterday it was available - meaning I should be pretty close to the top of the waitlist for it.  We shall see.


----------



## supersuperwendy

I've given up on my October waitlist.  The resorts are booked solid and I doubt HH will open at OKW.  I'm ok though.. we are already booked at the resort. 

Congrats to those having their pixie dust come true!!!


----------



## melissac

supersuperwendy said:


> I've given up on my October waitlist.  The resorts are booked solid and I doubt HH will open at OKW.  I'm ok though.. we are already booked at the resort.
> 
> Congrats to those having their pixie dust come true!!!



You have to be at the top of list.  Looking back it looks like we both booked around the same time and mine came thru about 1 week after I booked so there is still hope.


----------



## CoolDisneyCat

I'm getting ready to cancel BCV 1 bedroom for Dec 8-12. We'll be at VGF!

Hope someone here gets it!


----------



## taaren

All these early December wait lists are making me hopeful ... I just need 1 more night, December 8th, in a VGC studio ... though in my "worst case scenario" I wouldn't _mind_ going over to the DLH to use the monorail slide for one night ...


----------



## marsh0013

marsh0013 said:


> Studio boardwalk view on oct 16 is currently available. Not sure if it meets anyone's need. If it was standard I might take it. We currently have akv jambo standard studio oct 16, with bwv standard studio oct 17-26. Figured if we have to move may as well be a different resort. Currently wait listed for either value studio at jambo or standard studio at blt for the 16th. Either way we're happy with what we already have.
> 
> Oh and this is because we recently added that first night. Convinced the boyfriend we needed to go a day early to take advantage of the cheaper flight lol. We've had the rest of the trip booked since 11 months.



Was just doing my once (or twice or three times...) a day check and blt lake view studio popped up for oct 16. Called member services and made the switch!  A few more points than standard at blt, but I'm keeping the wait list for standard just in case. I cancelled the wait list for akv value. Looks like oct 14 and 15 were also open in blt lake view.


----------



## sarcasticfiesta

Had to share somewhere bc no one in the "real world" understands how excited I am. Our waitlist came through for nov 2-3 for a studio at GFV!! It's only one night, but I am so excited to try it out!


----------



## rlduvall

sarcasticfiesta said:


> Had to share somewhere bc no one in the "real world" understands how excited I am. Our waitlist came through for nov 2-3 for a studio at GFV!! It's only one night, but I am so excited to try it out!



That is so exciting.   I have waitlisted for 12/5 - 12/7 for the same thing even though the steep point cost bothers me.


----------



## sarcasticfiesta

rlduvall said:


> That is so exciting.   I have waitlisted for 12/5 - 12/7 for the same thing even though the steep point cost bothers me.



Hoping yours comes through also! Good luck!


----------



## Fatalbie

My waitlist for a 1 bed at OKW from 10/11-10/17 just came through!!!!

The other good news is that freed up a BWV 1 bed boardwalk view for those same dates.  Hopefully someone in this thread gets what they have been waiting for!!!!

Jim


----------



## Cierese

Whoop!  I'm late in posting this, but our RCI waitlist came through (Mid Aug) for 2Br at OKW Oct 11-18th.


----------



## momoftwins

Couldn't find one. So, anywho we hope to go 12/27 to 1/3. I have a cash ressie for the night of 1/2 at BWV. I have a waitlist for 12/27/- 1/3 for BWV. 

I have a waitlist at SSR 12/27 and have 12/28/and 12/29 already booked on points. I will keep checking to see what days will open.

Are there lots of you on the XMAS waitlist? This is too stressful!


----------



## LisaRN97

Anyone waiting for a November wait list? We booked a last minute trip a few weeks back for November - and BLT is our favorite, and of course it was not available. I took SSR for the 3 nights but really would prefer BLT as we are only planning on going to MK this trip. 

I've put one wait list in for a LV, should I put a second wait list in for another view? You think that would increase my chances?


----------



## antree

We are waiting for one more room on Nov. 10 just for one night at BWV..Hoping to get it so we are all together when we leave on the 11th.


----------



## LisaRN97

I was able to grab the final night at BLT the other day, now we are wait listed for the first two.  Hoping it comes through!!


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

Does anyone know if doing online check-in will lessen my chances of getting our wait list? Still waiting for Boardwalk during our anniversary weekend.


----------



## tofubeast

Shocked! My waitlist just came in!!!!  Wow! I never thought it would happen at this point in the game. (We booked right at 7 months as renters).  So now we are in a standard studio at BLT.  While I would have still loved the sav view at AK Kidani having the monorail with a 3 year old will be perfect. I'll try AKV next time.


----------



## DebbieB

I had a reservation for BWV 11/11-16 with 11/10 waitlisted but had to cancel due to a work conference.   Changed to 11/21-25 at SSR, with waitlist at AKV Kidani & Jambo, which I figured was the most likely to come through.  Got AKV Kidani within 24 hours. Now waitlisted for BWV and BCV but I don't have much hope, none of the nights are available.


----------



## Charleneluvsdisney

New wait list for me! My son's school changed their Senior trip from mid March to week after Presidents week! Ugh found out the first week of school and had to do some quick changing, but actually was able to secure a standard at BWV for everything but Sat-Sun before I come home at the beginning of March.  Hopefully it will come in!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

PRmamiDEdos said:


> Does anyone know if doing online check-in will lessen my chances of getting our wait list? Still waiting for Boardwalk during our anniversary weekend.



Hi. I am new to this thread but I checked in online for SSR and two days later got our wait list through for same date for VWL  so no it doesn't lessen your chances! I had given up hope! Imagine my shock and surprise when I got the email.


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hi. I am new to this thread but I checked in online for SSR and two days later got our wait list through for same date for VWL  so no it doesn't lessen your chances! I had given up hope! Imagine my shock and surprise when I got the email.



Thank you.  I'm hoping we can still get our wait list.


----------



## n2mm

I just scored a standard view studio at BWV for Friday night Oct. 18th.  I didn't waitlist for this because I knew my chances were so small.  I actually am booked in a standard studio for Oct. 19 for 2 weeks but was coming in earlier, so booked a mini vaca at Vero.  I've stalked the online site a few times and to my shock today I put in Oct. 18th and there it was.  Actually both Oct. 17th and 18th were available, but we only wanted the 18th as we arrived in Vero on Oct. 15th for 3 nights now.  I'm still in shock, esp. since I booked my BWV standard studio reservation at 8:00AM at the 11 month window and most of those beginning days were gone within 15 minutes.  I've since called MS and shorten my vero stay by one day and linked my extra one day at BWV with my original 2 week reservation.  Though the CM did tell me to do the online check in again.....


----------



## tikilyn

I wonder what my chances are for AKV Kadani. I originally booked OKW resort for 12/7-12/14 but my kids really wanted me to book AKV. Last week I finally called and asked to be put on the wait list for Kadani. We are wait listed for a 2 bedroom standard view room. I sure hope we get it but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## antree

Can't believe our wait list came through for our 2nd room on Nov 10th at BWV  I was just giving up hope when over the weekend it vanished from the front page and on Monday it showed up as confirmed  Everything is set and we are ready to go. Now when do I start packing. HMMM, my kids say now.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

antree said:


> Can't believe our wait list came through for our 2nd room on Nov 10th at BWV  I was just giving up hope when over the weekend it vanished from the front page and on Monday it showed up as confirmed  Everything is set and we are ready to go. Now when do I start packing. HMMM, my kids say now.



Congrats! Have a lovely time at BWV. Great thing about this is I bet someone else is thrilled to get your now cancelled ressie!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

tikilyn said:


> I wonder what my chances are for AKV Kadani. I originally booked OKW resort for 12/7-12/14 but my kids really wanted me to book AKV. Last week I finally called and asked to be put on the wait list for Kadani. We are wait listed for a 2 bedroom standard view room. I sure hope we get it but I'm not holding my breath.



I think your chances are good actually. I would hang on in there!


----------



## kristenrice

I just cancelled our waitlist.  We are booked in a value studio at AKV for Nov 7-12 and we are running the 1/2 marathon.  I got online at 8am at the 7-month window and waitlisted a standard studio at BWV.  Our UY is February so our banking deadline is September 30...6 days before the 31-day deadline.  I figured that our best chance of the WL filling would be around October 5-6.  Unfortunately, I need to bank most of our points for 2014 for a trip in 2015.  This means that I need to use our 2013 points for this trip and can't borrow any.  I banked 30 of our remaining 45 points, leaving 15 in case the WL filled, but today, I finally cancelled the WL and banked the points.

It's all good because now, we will have 145 AKV points to book a value 2BR for next October.  At 7 months, if my sister's family decides they can't come, I will be online promptly at the 7-month window to book a 1BR standard at BWV (110 points).  If my sister's family can't come, I would prefer to do a split between AKV value 1BR and BWV standard 1BR because we want to take the kids on the Wanyama Safari now that they are old enough.  Unfortunately, I am sure that there will be no value 1BR's available at 7 months.  I could tough out 5 nights at BWV if we had to.


----------



## LisaRN97

I just got an email that our waitlist came through!! I have been checking everyday with the exception of today! Low and behold there was an email with my confirmation number.  We love BLT and our girls will be thrilled to see we are staying there when we surprise them with our visit!


----------



## DebbieB

Definitely keep checking online.  I have waitlists for BWV and BCV for Nov 21 to 25.  I did happen to see Nov 21 & 22 for a standard view studio at BLT open and a value studio night for AKV.   I did see a couple nights for BWV but it was in the middle of my stay, gone now.   So I think it's true that cancellations don't go immediately to the wait list.


----------



## Charleneluvsdisney

Yeah, my weekend at the beginning of March came in at bwv in a standard! So happy to save the points too!


----------



## disfanforlife

Charleneluvsdisney said:


> Yeah, my weekend at the beginning of March came in at bwv in a standard! So happy to save the points too!



We are staying at BWV for the first time - in a standard I bd in March. Can't wait for our first trip there!


----------



## lisa3635

I don't think I posted before, but I was able to get the entire first week of January at GFV in a standard view studio through wait listing 1 night at a time.  My husband and I each have separate DVC memberships so that certainly helps.  My last night came through yesterday.  We had BLT in a standard view 1 bedroom booked, but DH is super excited to try GF.  I'm not sure I'll like it better than BLT but he can pick for once.


----------



## bzzelady

Joining waitlist support here....my DH suddenly decided about two weeks ago that he wanted to go to WDW over Thanksgiving.  Perseverance has paid off so far....managed to book three segments in an OKW studio covering 11/22 to 11/28 and a studio at AKV Jambo for 11/29.  That only leaves us "homeless" on 11/28.  I set up 2 waitlists-one for 11/28 for Jambo and one for 11/28-11/30 for OKW.  I am very hopeful that something will come through  

And a big shout-out for someone at MS today...they evidently looked at my account and took pity on me...all three of my OKW segments are now linked under one reservation number


----------



## EEGRAM

Guess I'll join you all.  Just bought into VGF and cannot even get into my home resort.  Am traveling 1/4 to 1/10.  Have a resie at AKC for now and wait listed for a std studio and lake view studio at VGF.  Am very excited for my first trip as a DVC owner but hoping to stay at VGF.  Seeing some of your successes is encouraging.


----------



## bwvBound

Oh, boy -- I'm back on the waitlist!  My husband just asked to change our mid-Dec travel dates from Fri-Mon (as currently booked at VGC) to the prior Wed-Fri!  I've got the new dates on WL ... sigh.


----------



## taaren

EEGRAM said:


> Guess I'll join you all.  Just bought into VGF and cannot even get into my home resort.  Am traveling 1/4 to 1/10.  Have a resie at AKC for now and wait listed for a std studio and lake view studio at VGF.  Am very excited for my first trip as a DVC owner but hoping to stay at VGF.  Seeing some of your successes is encouraging.



Since this is your first trip and since you just bought your contract direct, ask your guide if they could possibly create some pixie dust for you.

When you buy, it is not unknown for guides to make a first trip magical but pulling points out of developer's inventory to make a buyer happy ...


----------



## Harlemgirl720

OMG!!  Its like playing musical hotel switch.  I am booked from 11/7-11/11 for last weekend of Food and Wine and beginning of Mickey's Christmas Party.  At first I had all nights at AKL Jambo (studio).  Then I had a waitlist for BCV and BLT.  I was able to snag BLT for 11/9-11/11.  I got BCV on 11/7-11/8.  I'm still at Jambo for 11/8-11/9.  I have BLT and BCV waitlisted for that night.  

With me so far?  Then I added 11/6 and was able to get AKV SV for that night.  Well fast forward to today.  I snagged a room at BWV Pool/garden.  Went back on and saw a Boardwalk view.  Prayed  the whole time because I didn't want to lose it.  Success.  I know I know 4 different hotels but who cares.  The first two are near EPCOT.  The last two near MK.  Just hope that waitlist comes through and I will only suffer 3 hotels.


----------



## LSchrow

Harlemgirl720 said:


> OMG!!  Its like playing musical hotel switch.  I am booked from 11/7-11/11 for last weekend of Food and Wine and beginning of Mickey's Christmas Party.  At first I had all nights at AKL Jambo (studio).  Then I had a waitlist for BCV and BLT.  I was able to snag BLT for 11/9-11/11.  I got BCV on 11/7-11/8.  I'm still at Jambo for 11/8-11/9.  I have BLT and BCV waitlisted for that night.
> 
> With me so far?  Then I added 11/6 and was able to get AKV SV for that night.  Well fast forward to today.  I snagged a room at BWV Pool/garden.  Went back on and saw a Boardwalk view.  Prayed  the whole time because I didn't want to lose it.  Success.  I know I know 4 different hotels but who cares.  The first two are near EPCOT.  The last two near MK.  Just hope that waitlist comes through and I will only suffer 3 hotels.



WOW! i hope you plan on keeping notes of which resort/which nights.....i know i would wind up at the FD of a resort saying, "but i know i have a reservation" on the wrong day 
sounds like an adventure!!


----------



## Harlemgirl720

LSchrow said:


> WOW! i hope you plan on keeping notes of which resort/which nights.....i know i would wind up at the FD of a resort saying, "but i know i have a reservation" on the wrong day
> sounds like an adventure!!



I know its hard to keep up.  I would frown upon switching so much but Disney is so great at transferring luggage from hotel to hotel.  BTW, each morning I switch hotels, is where I'm checking in at.  So at least that reminds me where I'm staying.


----------



## disfanforlife

Harlemgirl720 said:


> I know its hard to keep up.  I would frown upon switching so much but Disney is so great at transferring luggage from hotel to hotel.  BTW, each morning I switch hotels, is where I'm checking in at.  So at least that reminds me where I'm staying.



And to think that I was worried about my first split stay. We are staying AKV 11/9-11/11 then moving to BLT 11/11-11/16. We might cross paths!


----------



## Harlemgirl720

disfanforlife said:


> And to think that I was worried about my first split stay. We are staying AKV 11/9-11/11 then moving to BLT 11/11-11/16. We might cross paths!



We just may.


----------



## Harlemgirl720

YAY!!! My waitlist just came through.  So 1st night at BWV.  Next 2 nights at BCV and the last two at BLT. 

Not changing first night.  A boardwalk view.  nope

But I just did put in a waitlist for BWV in exchange for BCV.  Slim chance but you never know.


----------



## Harlemgirl720

I was able to snag another night at BWV with a Boardwalk view.  Just looked on line again and it was available.

So now its first 2 nights at BWV.  1 night at BCV.  Last 2 nights at BLT.  So I waitlisted BWV for the 3rd night.   I want at least 2 nights at BLT for walking distance to MK on the weekend.  

I know the CM thought I was crazy because I was talking so fast.


----------



## Harlemgirl720

My waitlist came through for another night at BWV Boardwalk view.  So its 11/6-9 at Boardwalk then 11/9-11 at BLT.   Maybe waitlisted last two for BWV?  Hmmmm


----------



## disfanforlife

Harlemgirl720 said:


> My waitlist came through for another night at BWV Boardwalk view.  So its 11/6-9 at Boardwalk then 11/9-11 at BLT.   Maybe waitlisted last two for BWV?  Hmmmm



Great news! Can't wait for our first stay at BWV in March. But also heading down 11/9 - AKV and BLT. Maybe we will cross paths at BLT!


----------



## Harlemgirl720

disfanforlife said:


> Great news! Can't wait for our first stay at BWV in March. But also heading down 11/9 - AKV and BLT. Maybe we will cross paths at BLT!



Maybe.  Waitlisted last two nights at BWV.  Long shot but hey its worth a try.


----------



## apulk

I've joined the club.  Just decided about a week ago that we're long overdue for a family WDW trip.  Last one was Jan 1st - 8th, 2011.  With college and high school breaks - the only time we could to it is 12/31 - Jan 5th.  Have a 2 bedroom at SSR for the 3rd/4th but wait listed for the first 3 nights.  Booked the first 3 nights at POR on $$ but really hoping at least the night of the 1st and 2nd come through so we can have 4 nights at Saratoga.  Also on a wait list for the entire length at Animal Kingdom Lodge Villas - Jambo house.  Probably 0% chance that one would come through.  

Checking online every day (2-3 times a day) to see if any other days open up.


----------



## Harlemgirl720

apulk said:


> I've joined the club.  Just decided about a week ago that we're long overdue for a family WDW trip.  Last one was Jan 1st - 8th, 2011.  With college and high school breaks - the only time we could to it is 12/31 - Jan 5th.  Have a 2 bedroom at SSR for the 3rd/4th but wait listed for the first 3 nights.  Booked the first 3 nights at POR on $$ but really hoping at least the night of the 1st and 2nd come through so we can have 4 nights at Saratoga.  Also on a wait list for the entire length at Animal Kingdom Lodge Villas - Jambo house.  Probably 0% chance that one would come through.
> 
> Checking online every day (2-3 times a day) to see if any other days open up.



You never know.  The first two days I was able to snatch online.  The last day at BWV I waitlisted.  And the two days at BLT came through on waitlist.


----------



## shortypots

Never did get our 2nd waitlist for BCV for 2bd, but that is ok because we will be at VWL in a 2bd. We love that resort and how quiet it is, and my sis said she is actually looking forward to staying there. So I guess it all worked out in the end after all  At least we get BCV for our first 3 nights


----------



## wdwlover25

After 7 months on the WL for BWV... Here we are at SSR. This is a beautiful resort.  I was a little worried about the size and bus service. Bus service has actually been fine... just lots of stops within the resort.  I'm actually glad to have an opportunity to stay somewhere completely different. Love DVC!


----------



## mouselike-harrier

I'm in too!  I know it's a long shot, but I'm on the wait list for 1 bedroom concierge at Jambo house for May 19th.  Managed to score the other 2 nights.  First time in concierge.


----------



## bwvBound

bwvBound said:


> Oh, boy -- I'm back on the waitlist!  My husband just asked to change our mid-Dec travel dates from Fri-Mon (as currently booked at VGC) to the prior Wed-Fri!  I've got the new dates on WL ... sigh.


GOT IT!!!

I am 4 for 4 on Waitlist SUCCESS for the Grand Cal in 2013!


----------



## corpcomp

Yea!!  My waitlist came through for Jan 1 at BLT Lake View.   

Now we have two nights there and three at BCV instead of having to go to 3 different resorts over 5 days. 

Thank you to whoever cancelled / modified  their New Year's reservations. 

What a relief.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Going to Aulani for my 40th bday with the family this coming February! Got 5 of the 7 nights I needed in 1 bdrm Island Garden view  even though I was booking last minute so I was shocked and will be totally okay if the other 2 nights don't come through but would love a little pixie dust for my birthday so we can have the full week at Aulani!   

Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## TabulaRasa

Has anyone had their waitlist request disappear off their Dashboard before?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Waitlist for second night after Member Cruise came through for a studio at BCV!  Only went on the waitlist 2 weeks ago!


----------



## Charleneluvsdisney

I'm resurrecting this thread because I had pixie dust that last time I posted here!

Patiently waiting for studio wait list at Bay Lake for August 17 & 18 to come thru!


----------



## Scoobypop

Had 2 Bedroom at BWV for last week Oct/Early Nov booked at 7 month mark just two weeks ago.  Put wait list for Beach Club for same days and room size, but forgot about it because I would have been equally as happy at BWV.  Was surprised to get email that the Beach Club wait list came through today.


----------



## XMom

Woke up and did our first wait list for a BWV studio for Nov 5-10 at 5:30am (8:30 ET) on Saturday! Not sure if wait lists are first come, first filled or how they work it. 

We changed our original 11 mo ressie at AKL-Kidani to SSR at the same time. Had to wait for the 7 month window.  It's only going to be our second time to WDW so we just want to experience different resorts. Fingers are crossed....send some pixie dust our way!


----------



## Charleneluvsdisney

Well lucky me! I have been checking the website multiple times a day and I was able to snag the 2 days I needed and cancelled my wait list!  Can't believe it as I have been waiting a long time and was surprised to see them as available.

Good luck to all those that are waiting - hope your pixie dust comes in soon!


----------



## 2princesses1pea

Waitlisted Oct 18-23 at BLT.   Have confirmed the same dates at WL if the waitlist doesn't come through so I will go either way...

Wish me luck....


----------



## candiemonster

TabulaRasa said:


> Has anyone had their waitlist request disappear off their Dashboard before?



Waitlists missing from the dashboard means it matched! Congratulations!


----------



## princess_momma

Tried to book BWV yesterday at the 7 month window...had half the days unavailable so I wait listed that and booked over at OKW.

Today I checked BWV and only 1 day was available. Doesn't look very promising.


----------



## MissFitt

My waitlist came through yesterday for the final night of a weeklong stay at AKL in August

Good luck to those waiting


----------



## kristenrice

9am sharp on the day my 7 month window opened, I waitlisted for 2 nights (Sun and Mon) in a standard 2BR at BWV.  I am not holding my breath since it is smack-dab in the middle of F&W.  It started out as a trip for the 11th anniversary of my 29th birthday, but then we invited my sister and her family to join us for their first F&W trip.  They accepted so that they can squeeze in one more trip before their youngest turns 3...one week after we come home!  And it is also my BiL's birthday too. 

We're hoping for a little pixie dust, but I'm seriously not holding my breath.  we have the last three nights (Tue-Fri) booked in a 2BR at Kidani and the first two nights are also in a 2BR at Kidani.  If the WL doesn't fill, we will just have 5 nights in the same room.


----------



## wdwfan1

kristenrice said:


> 9am sharp on the day my 7 month window opened, I waitlisted for 2 nights (Sun and Mon) in a standard 2BR at BWV.  I am not holding my breath since it is smack-dab in the middle of F&W.  It started out as a trip for the 11th anniversary of my 29th birthday, but then we invited my sister and her family to join us for their first F&W trip.  They accepted so that they can squeeze in one more trip before their youngest turns 3...one week after we come home!  And it is also my BiL's birthday too.  We're hoping for a little pixie dust, but I'm seriously not holding my breath.  we have the last three nights (Tue-Fri) booked in a 2BR at Kidani and the first two nights are also in a 2BR at Kidani.  If the WL doesn't fill, we will just have 5 nights in the same room.


.     

What are your dates?  I am canceling 4 nights for November.


----------



## disfanforlife

I am currently have AKV 2 bd standard reserved from 12/13-17 and BWV 2 bd standard for 12/17-20. I am planning to waitlist for 12/16 at BWV. I already checked and it is not available now. But as soon as my 7 month window opens up (May 16) I am going to waitlist the one night and hope I get it. My parents are going with us for 3 nights. Originally, it was 4 and that is why I booked AKV (more bathrooms) but now we are hoping to get the extra night at BWV instead.


----------



## princess_momma

Got my BWV standard studio request! Showed every day unavailable everyday I checked myself, but my wait list came through only 6 days after making it!! Yay!!


----------



## XMom

princess_momma said:


> Got my BWV standard studio request! Showed every day unavailable everyday I checked myself, but my wait list came through only 6 days after making it!! Yay!!



Congrats!!  What are your dates?


----------



## kristenrice

wdwfan1 said:


> .  What are your dates?  I am canceling 4 nights for November.




October 19 & 20


----------



## VG9493

My waitlist for July 4th came through  Kidani 1BR savannah view


----------



## ANKx4

We have waitlisted BLT and BCV for October.  But i know between MNSSHP and F&W the odds are slim. 

We are currently booked in a 1BR at SSR, since that was the only thing available.  ONLY.  THING.  I could find a night here and there, but that was a lot of hunting and pecking.  But we knew when we (re)decided to go that we were in slim pickin's territory.  

We normally plan far enough in advance that we don't have much trouble with getting reservations.  But this time we had kind of a speed bump.  We had planned a trip with my in-laws in place of all heading to the farm for Thanksgiving, but my sis-in-law found out she was pregnant the day after we decided to pull the trigger.  Her pregnancy history is kind of rocky and she would be due beginning of Nov, so we decided to try again another year.  When she miscarried a few weeks ago she sent me a message asking if it was too late to replan our trip because she needed a dose of pixie dust.  So, of course, we immediately kicked it into planning mode.  If being at Disney would make her sweet family happy, we will do whatever frantic scramble we need to do to get them there!!  SO we have 3 rooms at POR for my 2 brothers-in-law and my husband's parents and SSR for us.  And, miraculously, a dining schedule that covers pretty much everything we were aiming for. (We have never made dining decisions so quickly!)

Wherever we end up, we are just happy we get to be there with our family (even the ones who make us cuckoo from time to time!)


----------



## disneymotherof3

Our wait list came through!!  We were waiting for one night a the end of our trip for a studio at VWL.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Waiting for a 1 bedroom at BCV for 2 nights after August's Member Cruise.  Using a wait list, I do have the 2 nights in a studio, amazingly the studio became available before the 1 bedroom.  

I do check to see if I can get the dates myself, but that has not happened.

Bobbi


----------



## disfanforlife

We had a waitlist come through for BCV for a 2 bedroom 12/13-12/20. We had a split stay for AKV & BWV. Very happy to get BCV this trip!


----------



## npcougar

Hoping our waitlist days for a studio at VWL from Dec. 18-24th come through.  Currently have a mess of 1 bedrooms at vwl and savannah view at kidani.


----------



## E-P-C-O-T

Currently have BCV from Dec 23-28 and Dec 29. We are waitlisted for Dec 28, hoping it will clear and I plan on stalking (lol) the website diligently everyday.


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Currently have Nov 25th wait listed at a standard & lakeview studio @ VGF.  

Until last week, we had Nov 22-26 booked at VFW and Nov 26 at OKW and Nov 27-29 at BCV.  The other day I managed to grab Nov 22-25 at VGF in a lake view and Nov 26-28 in a lake view.  I still have the 28th booked at BCV.  Hoping to fill in the 25th and 28th for a full week at VGF (right now the 25th is booked at BWV)


----------



## bellazachmom

Currently have a 1BR at GCV for Dec 13th followed by a week in a 2BR -- REALLY hoping our waitlist for a 2BR on the 13th comes through so we don't have to load up the 4 kiddos and move


----------



## lulubel88

I have a 1 bedroom at Kidani for 11/30-12/6.  Was trying to get some friends to go but is now looking like it will be a solo trip after all.  Waitlisted theme park studio at BLT and a standard studio at VGF.  Pretty sure those won't be coming through but one can hope.


----------



## ell13

We're wait listing a 2BR BCV from 1/7 to 1/16. Two wait lists for 2 queens or 1 queen. Currently booked at our home resort: Saratoga. We're going for the marathon.  My wife and I are doing the Dopey challenge and my MiL is doing the half.  We're bringing our 1-year-old and would like to be within walking distance to EPCOT so we can easily give him rests.

Crossing our fingers.


----------



## ell13

Oops. Double Post.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Yesterday 1 night out of the 2 was available.  Today it is not.  I do not want to move for a 2 night stay.  I am hoping there is more movement on the part of folks who have my nights already booked!


----------



## twinsouvenirs

Waiting on BLT 2 BR LV Lockoff Jan 8-10. Yah know, Marathon Weekend... sigh...Booked a split stay in the meantime, BLT from 1/3-1/8 and OKW 1/8-1/10.


----------



## lovin'fl

I am waitlisted.  I need VWL for 1 night in a 1BR or studio for Nov 3.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

ell13 said:


> We're wait listing a 2BR BCV from 1/7 to 1/16. Two wait lists for 2 queens or 1 queen. Currently booked at our home resort: Saratoga. We're going for the marathon.  My wife and I are doing the Dopey challenge and my MiL is doing the half.  We're bringing our 1-year-old and would like to be within walking distance to EPCOT so we can easily give him rests.
> 
> Crossing our fingers.



BCV would be a blast... BUT I have been told you can't walk to EPCOT for the races from BCV/BWV... you have to take a bus to the front of the park.


----------



## SwimChicSQ

I have Jambo waitlisted for Dec 9-14...just trying to switch from Kidani to Jambo for a studio...three of the days are open just not next to each other AT ALL so here's hoping


----------



## Mfischee

We are booked through DVC for August 2-9 at OKW for a deluxe studio. We are also on a waiting list for WL. I was wondering if I were to check in early at OKW but then my wait list would be confirmed for WL.. will I still be able to stay at WL even though I already checked in at OKW? Thanks for the help!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Mfischee said:


> We are booked through DVC for August 2-9 at OKW for a deluxe studio. We are also on a waiting list for WL. I was wondering if I were to check in early at OKW but then my wait list would be confirmed for WL.. will I still be able to stay at WL even though I already checked in at OKW? Thanks for the help!!



7 days out, there is no wait list.  You call to see if anything is available day to day.


----------



## ell13

twinsouvenirs said:


> BCV would be a blast... BUT I have been told you can't walk to EPCOT for the races from BCV/BWV... you have to take a bus to the front of the park.



Oh I'm aware.  Actually, people walking to the start, used to do so from OKW since it was just across the road. They put a stop to that though.  But after the race(s), we could just walk back through the park to our hotel.  

That being said, the real reason we want it is location.  Still up in the air though. OKW is much more space.


----------



## MissLiz

We currently have a value 1 bedroom at AKV for 9/12-9/14 and 9/15 -9/19.  We had to waitlist for 9/14 and I'm not counting on it coming through, but I guess stranger things have happened.

We are booked in a studio at Kidani for that night.  I'm not sure how long I want to wait before we just change the first 3 nights to the studio instead of moving twice.  We were originally going to head to Vero Beach for the week, but my DDs revolted, so we changed it a couple weeks ago.


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> Waiting for a 1 bedroom at BCV for 2 nights after August's Member Cruise.  Using a wait list, I do have the 2 nights in a studio, amazingly the studio became available before the 1 bedroom.
> 
> I do check to see if I can get the dates myself, but that has not happened.
> 
> Bobbi





bobbiwoz said:


> Yesterday 1 night out of the 2 was available.  Today it is not.  I do not want to move for a 2 night stay.  I am hoping there is more movement on the part of folks who have my nights already booked!



Thursday night became available again, so I did book it.  I figure 1 night may be easier to get.  Right now I have studio for 2 nights and the 1 bedroom as well for the first night.  I will cancel the 1 bedroom if the second night does not become available 31 days out.


----------



## lilkitty819

Waiting on one night club level for Animal Kingdom DVC 10/18...Really love A.K. lodge even better with club level...Do have a week already for BCV!! But would like to spend one night at A.K.


----------



## lovin'fl

lovin'fl said:


> I am waitlisted.  I need VWL for 1 night in a 1BR or studio for Nov 3.



Got our WL (notified via e-mail at 8:30 tonight)...


----------



## Millionaire2K

lovin'fl said:


> Got our WL (notified via e-mail at 8:30 tonight)...



You're welcome.  

I cancelled my VWL trip from Oct27th - Nov 5th tonight around 6-7pm.  I noticed a few of the days I let go did not become available to book.  So I thought I'd come here to see if anyone got their days.

I cancelled because my waitlist at BLT came in early in the day.

Enjoy.


----------



## lovin'fl

Millionaire2K said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I cancelled my VWL trip from Oct27th - Nov 5th tonight around 6-7pm.  I noticed a few of the days I let go did not become available to book.  So I thought I'd come here to see if anyone got their days.
> 
> I cancelled because my waitlist at BLT came in early in the day.
> 
> Enjoy.



Thank you...thank you...thank you!!!!!!  Now we don't have to switch rooms as we had a 1BR booked for the rest of the trip and a studio for that one night.  Congrats on getting your WL too!!!!


----------



## txsoccermom

Decided in May of this year to go to Disneyland in Aug...yep, about 90 days out.  So, I was able to get a studio at VGC for Sunday (8/17) and Tuesday (8/19) right away   I waitlisted Saturday (8/16) and Monday (8/18).  The waitlist for the Saturday night came thru about 2-3 weeks ago   Still waiting for the Monday (8/18) one  

Don't know what to do.....think it will open up?  If not, I could cancel the Tuesday (8/19) one and book a cash room at GCH, or just do cash one for the Monday night and back to the studio at VGC Tues night.   Hate to move around that much, but trying to save $$.

Oh nice waitlist person, please grant my wish for just that one night!!!


----------



## zavandor

I have SSR booked from 1/2 to 1/17, but I would like to switch to OKW, because of the double queen rather than the sofa bed. I'm going with a friend, both will run the Marathon, and it would be good to avoid to sleep on the sofa. I have the whole reservation secured, except the Friday of the Marathon week end (1/9). I waitlisted it exactly at 8:00am at 7 months, do you think I have a chance to get it?


----------



## Lexxiefern

I am on a WL for HHI Aug 15 studio. Just need the one night. Got on WL about 10 days ago. Really hoping it comes in!


----------



## Lexxiefern

zavandor said:


> I have SSR booked from 1/2 to 1/17, but I would like to switch to OKW, because of the double queen rather than the sofa bed. I'm going with a friend, both will run the Marathon, and it would be good to avoid to sleep on the sofa. I have the whole reservation secured, except the Friday of the Marathon week end (1/9). I waitlisted it exactly at 8:00am at 7 months, do you think I have a chance to get it?



You are only WL that one night? Yes I think it will come in. It is a super busy weekend (I will be there too ) but I think it's far enough out that it will come through.


----------



## Cinderella1122

Hi everyone 

I am new to waitlisting. I booked a room at SSR since it is the only resort with availability. I had to borrow 19 points from my 2015 use year for the reservation. I waitlisted AKV, however, I will only need to borrow 7 points if that waitlist comes through. What happens to the remaining 12 2015 points from my SSR reservation.


----------



## Millionaire2K

Cinderella1122 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new to waitlisting. I booked a room at SSR since it is the only resort with availability. I had to borrow 19 points from my 2015 use year for the reservation. I waitlisted AKV, however, I will only need to borrow 7 points if that waitlist comes through. What happens to the remaining 12 2015 points from my SSR reservation.



Once you borrowed the 19 2015 points into 2014 they are forever a part of 2014.  BUT you can still move 2014 points into 2015.  

If you cancel a reservation with borrowed points the borrowed points will go back to your general points pool as borrowed points.  You will need to use these points before they expire at the start of 2015 use year.

WHAT YOU CAN DO: 

So if you get your waitlist and you free up 12 borrowed points (they should give you back the 2014 points not the borrowed), Just call MS to have them use the borrowed points on the reservation and not 2014 points.  

You can then bank the 2014 points into 2015.

Hope this helps.

EXAMPLE:
Book trip for 150 points:

100 2014 points
50 borrowed 2015 points

change reservation to 125 points:

75 2014 points
50 borrowed 2015 points
bank 25 2014 points


----------



## cpfd910

Can anyone help. I remember seeing a room availability chart which was on a particular web site. Does anyone know which one. 

Thanks


----------



## Cinderella1122

Millionaire2K said:


> Once you borrowed the 19 2015 points into 2014 they are forever a part of 2014.  BUT you can still move 2014 points into 2015.
> 
> If you cancel a reservation with borrowed points the borrowed points will go back to your general points pool as borrowed points.  You will need to use these points before they expire at the start of 2015 use year.
> 
> WHAT YOU CAN DO:
> 
> So if you get your waitlist and you free up 12 borrowed points (they should give you back the 2014 points not the borrowed), Just call MS to have them use the borrowed points on the reservation and not 2014 points.
> 
> You can then bank the 2014 points into 2015.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> EXAMPLE:
> Book trip for 150 points:
> 
> 100 2014 points
> 50 borrowed 2015 points
> 
> change reservation to 125 points:
> 
> 75 2014 points
> 50 borrowed 2015 points
> bank 25 2014 points



perfect thank you so much!


----------



## MissLiz

Wow!  I am in complete shock right now.  We actually got our waitlist for the 1 bedroom value villa at AKV for 9/14.  It was only for one night, but I really thought we were going to be out of luck since there aren't that many of them.

Now I just have to find the time to wait on hold to get our three reservations linked.  When I called this morning, it was 25 minutes.  Yuck.


----------



## chirogrrl

I'll join the support group! I am crossing my fingers for my waitlisted SSR studio on 10/9. We have 10/10-10/12 already booked (pre-Dream cruise) and an AKL 1BR (post-cruise) for 10/16-10/20. I just need one more night! *Fingers crossed*

I can't believe that everything is booked for that night. Crazy. I really hope I don't have to use our CSR back-up reservation!


----------



## marsh0013

I'm back in the waiting game. We originally booked BWV standard 1-bedroom oct 1-11 but since my brother and his friend don't arrive til oct 4 we decided we would rather save points and do a studio as many of the first 3 nights as we can. A standard view BLT became available for our first night so I called in and grabbed it (no extra points to book it on top of what we already have so did anybody pick up a standard 1-bed @ BVW oct 1?). 

Anyway so now I have waitlists for standard BLT studio. 1 waitlist for just oct 2 and another for oct 2-4. Not holding my breath but it would be nice!  If we just have the one night, we may do the deluxe dining and spoil ourselves at narcoossees


----------



## chirogrrl

Hooray! My one night waitlist for a studio at SSR came through! That was faster than I expected. Now we have a complete 3 nights before our cruise!!


----------



## phtktz3

I just put in for my first wait list since we bought in 2011.
I put in for BWV studio pool/garden view for Dec 5, 2014. I am already booked at OKW Dec 1-4 , SSR Dec 5, and BWV Dec 6th so I am hoping to just have to move once from OKW right to BWV.
This will be my first time staying at BWV too.


----------



## marsh0013

marsh0013 said:


> I'm back in the waiting game. We originally booked BWV standard 1-bedroom oct 1-11 but since my brother and his friend don't arrive til oct 4 we decided we would rather save points and do a studio as many of the first 3 nights as we can. A standard view BLT became available for our first night so I called in and grabbed it (no extra points to book it on top of what we already have so did anybody pick up a standard 1-bed @ BVW oct 1?).
> 
> Anyway so now I have waitlists for standard BLT studio. 1 waitlist for just oct 2 and another for oct 2-4. Not holding my breath but it would be nice!  If we just have the one night, we may do the deluxe dining and spoil ourselves at narcoossees



Well doesn't this stink.  Oct 2-4 was available online in a BLT standard studio.  My waitlist did not get matched.  So I put it on a hold since I didn't have enough points to book it on top of what I already have booked.  I got through to the agent, he dropped my Oct 2-4 BWV 1-bedroom standard, I released the hold, and poof!  Thursday Oct 2 was gone!  He got Friday Oct 3.  So now we have Wed night BLT standard studio, Thurs night SSR studio, Fri night BLT standard studio.  So I still have the waitlist for Thurs Oct 2 for the BLT studio, now set to replace the SSR if it comes through.  I don't want to move this many times!  At least now I have enough points that if it becomes available, I can book it myself online.


----------



## supersuperwendy

I'm so happy this thread is still going!!! 

we are currently without a waitlist...

BUT I'M WISHING PIXIE DUST TO THE REST YOU STILL WAITING!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Wait-listing a standard view BWV studio for Friday December 12!  I have the night in Kidani, so not terrible if I do not get it, but air fare was so much better for Friday rather than Saturday.  My friends are coming in on Saturday to BWV, so it would be nice not to have to change resorts.


----------



## thepops

Anyone conflicted over their waitlist like I am? We're waiting for a 2 BR at AKV for Thanksgiving week, so we don't have to change locations, but on the other hand I'm REALLY happy we got VWL for that first night!  We've never stayed there, and I'm excited about that, but really don't like having to change resorts.  Hmm..maybe a second waitlist for the rest of the week at VWL! (although chances of that are even slimmer)


----------



## elgerber

I am also in the "I'm shocked" group!  I was waitlisted for a BWV Boardwalk view studio for Friday October 3rd.  I did not join the waitlist until maybe the 6 month mark?  Whenever SWA released their schedule for that time frame.  I never in a million years thought I'd get it, I was content to spend my first night elsewhere, then move on Saturday, but apparently I do not have to!  For some reason, I just checked the member site and found my waitlist confirmed.


----------



## dvc at last !

We have 2 wait lists to add on to October reservation -

pixie dust to all   !


----------



## katdocnorf

One of my waitlists came thru.   Now just waiting for the others.

My home resort is BWV but we wanted to stay at AKL this year.  We are going the week after Christmas for 6 nights in a 2 BR.  Booked at 7 month window.  Originally (because of number of points to do this) I wanted to do the first three nights in a standard and last three in a savanna view (last 2 nights would be in adventure season).  Well everything was booked.  Was able to find first 2 nights in a savanna so I turned it around and booked first 2 nights in Kidani Savanna and the last 4 at SSR.  I waitlisted 3rd night for savanna and 3 nights standard so we do not have to change resorts. Well the savanna night came thru. still waiting on 3 nights in standard 12/31-1/3.  I must pray to the Disney Gods


----------



## ain0004

Wait listed for one night September 25 a Thursday.  Wait listing okw.  So we don't have to move. Akl as back up!  I hoping and praying either one comes threw. I don't want to pack up for one day at Saratoga


----------



## gratton16

We are currently on the waitlist for a 3 bedroom villa at OKW for ONE NIGHT (10/4). I have Saratoga booked for Sat in a 2 bedroom just in case, but would hate to have to move for ONE night, move all of our food and luggage, then move back!!! Making me nervous since it's food and wine festival month as well. I have been stalking daily, even a few times a day hoping it comes through! Anyone have any experience with this for similar time of year for a 3 bedroom? Anyone know if when we get there they will do one last check before we check in?? 27 days to go!


----------



## XMom

We are wait listed for Wilderness Lodge for Nov 5-10th. Somewhat hoping that the pool construction will put other out and we can snag a studio!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## gratton16

Good luck XMom. I was surprised actually the 3 bedroom was all booked but maybe cause there arent as many. Keeping everything crossed. I ended up having to wait list single days to get more of a confirmation versus full blocks. I heard it works best that way if you want to try booking the days that are available and wait listing the ones that aren't as single days. Make sense?


----------



## Syndrome

We must be crazy, but we are trying to get out of a BWV boardwalk view studio for 4 nights December 5-9 . After our last trip, we have figured out studios are just too small for us (unless its VWL or VGF) . We have waitlists setup for BWV 1 bdrms in any catagory. We are also watching for ANY OTHER 1 bdrm (except SSR .......no comment,lol )  to become available, so we can make the switch. Had an OKW 1 bedroom pop up yesterday, but wasnt quick enough to grab it ..........someone grabbed 1 night in the middle ........grrr...... . 
I hope we can make a switch as I am sure it would REALLY make someones trip to get our BWV boardwalk view studio. (it was booked at the 11 month mark) .
I am not too hopeful it will happen though ..........early December is really high demand for DVC !


----------



## bobbiwoz

I have not had recent luck with waitlists.  My plans have changed so much recently, I have points in holding!  Never happened before in 11 years of ownership!

Have 1 day waitlisted now...for a 1 bedroom BCV, October 10.  Would love a washing machine after DCL cruise!


----------



## gratton16

bobbiwoz said:


> I have not had recent luck with waitlists.  My plans have changed so much recently, I have points in holding!  Never happened before in 11 years of ownership!
> 
> Have 1 day waitlisted now...for a 1 bedroom BCV, October 10.  Would love a washing machine after DCL cruise!



Let me know if yours comes off. I know OCT is scary cause of the Food and Wine festival. Pixie dust to us both!!!


----------



## Wailea

I just waitlisted 2 nights (Dec 12 and 13) at both VWL and BLT. There is ZERO availability for that weekend, so I don't have much hope. Maybe I should waitlist a larger property that would give us a greater chance....


----------



## raenyny

Booking a big family/friends trip for my daughters sweet 16 short 2 nights in a studio OKW for my parents and had to wait list it for Presidents week  ugh waiting and stalking about a month so farI


----------



## twinsouvenirs

waitlisted 2 nights at BLT --currently in OKW...the prob is that it is Marathon weekend. The thursday came through, now just waiting on Fri & sat in. 2 Br Lockoff!


----------



## raenyny

We're waiting in Thursday night and Friday night and yes that's the marathon weekend


----------



## bobbiwoz

gratton16 said:


> Let me know if yours comes off. I know OCT is scary cause of the Food and Wine festival. Pixie dust to us both!!!



 hope we both are lucky!


----------



## ACDSNY

Can those of us waiting for the other side of the World join in?  We have a Friday night for a studio in February on the waitlist for Aulani. 

 We us luck as I'd rather not have to move to another place for our last night.


----------



## ain0004

We are12 days away and my wait list is still active.  I want one night at okw.  Orbwaitliated the entire stay at AKL. So far nothing.  Their is no availably for anything.  I find is hard to believe their are no studios no 1 bedrooms and no 2 bedrooms in September at any of the DVC resorts.  This is slow season right?


----------



## SNYDERS

Every year it seems to get harder and harder to book things... I have 3 nights at bwv in October and a 3 nights at okw... Still hoping the last three nights at bwv come through... But I know it's a long shot..  Happy to be going regardless..


----------



## bobbiwoz

gratton16 said:


> Let me know if yours comes off. I know OCT is scary cause of the Food and Wine festival. Pixie dust to us both!!!



We got it!

1 bedroom for 1 night after our DCL October cruise at BCV.  We had a studio at BCV.  Can do laundry conveniently before heading home!


----------



## Paticake

We are waitlisted for 2 bdrm Savanna view for 11/7&8, or a 2 bdrm lake view for BLT for 11/8. I have SSR booked those dates for a backup. I have been stalking the availability thread!


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

So I got great news & somewhat bad news on my waitlist today.   I am booked Nov 22-28 in a Lake View Studio at VGF.  I also wanted the night of the 28th which was unavailable so I booked it at BCV and I waitlisted the 28th in a Lake view studio and a standard view studio @ VGF, in hopes one would come through so we would not have to transfer hotels.  It appears that the standard view studio came through today and this cancelled my Beach Club reservation as intended (GREAT!), but for some reason when that waitlist was fulfilled, my lake view studio waitlist was cancelled (BAD!!).  I should have Nov 22-28 in a Lake View Studio, Nov 28-29 in a standard view Studio and a waitlist for Nov 28-29 in a lake view studio.  But my waitlist is gone.  I tried to call MS but they were already closed.  I sent them an email but I will still call them in the morning.  I really hope they give me back my original waitlist position!  I am still counting myself lucky that I somehow managed to piece together a week at VGF at less than 7 months during a holiday week!


----------



## ACDSNY

bobbiwoz said:


> We got it!
> 
> 1 bedroom for 1 night after our DCL October cruise at BCV. We had a studio at BCV. Can do laundry conveniently before heading home!



Congrats Bobbi


----------



## ACDSNY

Canadian Disney Mom said:


> So I got great news & somewhat bad news on my waitlist today.
> 
> I am booked Nov 22-28 in a Lake View Studio at VGF. I also wanted the night of the 28th which was unavailable so I booked it at BCV and I waitlisted the 28th in a Lake view studio and a standard view studio @ VGF, in hopes one would come through so we would not have to transfer hotels. It appears that the standard view studio came through today and this cancelled my Beach Club reservation as intended (GREAT!), but for some reason when that waitlist was fulfilled, my lake view studio was cancelled (BAD!!). I should have Nov 22-28 in a Lake View Studio, Nov 28-29 in a standard view Studio and a waitlist for Nov 28-29 in a lake view studio. But my waitlist is gone.
> 
> I tried to call MS but they were already closed. I sent them an email but I will still call them in the morning. I really hope they give me back my original waitlist position!
> 
> I am still counting myself lucky that I somehow managed to piece together a week at VGF at less than 7 months during a holiday week!



Yikes, I hope you get this straightened out.


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

ACDSNY said:


> Yikes, I hope you get this straightened out.



Me too!  I just went in & created another waitlist just in case.  Of course, there is no guarantee the lake view would ever have come through, but I certainly do not want to be on the bottom of the pile, when I should be near the top...


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Canadian Disney Mom said:


> It appears that the standard view studio came through today and this cancelled my Beach Club reservation as intended (GREAT!), but for some reason when that waitlist was fulfilled, my lake view studio waitlist was cancelled (BAD!!).



I just got off the phone with MS, apparently what happened is how it is supposed to work.  I also went through and tried to make another waitlist and noticed the note below in the T&Cs.  

*If your waitlist request is confirmed, all other waitlist requests for comparable dates will be cancelled.*

That would really suck for someone who needs two rooms and had two waitlists!  I guess I am back to to the bottom of the pile.  That being said, I am still super happy about getting a whole week at VGF, even if I do have to change rooms for the last night!  And who knows, maybe I will get lucky and the new waitlist will come through!


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Someone must have dumped some serious Pixie Dust over at MS today. I just got a response to the email I sent last night:  *We appreciate your interest in your upcoming stay and will be happy to assist you further. Our records show that your waitlist for a Deluxe Studio Lake View has been matched for the night of November 28. We have canceled your Standard View and added the additional night to the existing reservation. Your Travel Plan Confirmation Number is XXXXXXXXX.*  Sure enough, I went onto the DVC site and I checked my reservations and, there it was - I have a Lake View Studio booked from Nov 22-29!!  I am so excited!!!


----------



## bugzy

On waitlist for Aulani 12/23-12/25. Have already paid for rooms for those dates and our DVC ressie kicks in on 12/26. Hope it comes through so we get some money back!


----------



## dcfromva

The WL I _thought _would come through (10/12/14) for just 1 night ---2Br STD View at BWV (which I put in before the 7month window) did not come through.   However, 7-9 October in a BWV std view studio did come through and I didn't think there was any chance on that one, so you never know.   

   My next impossible WL is for VGC.   We have an opportunity to go to CA in Nov, but didn't find out about it until we were within the 7 month window.   I don't often have too much luck there, so I'm going to need a lot of pixie dust.


----------



## SNYDERS

I will join the waitlist..... Lol.  Canadian disney mom I feel your pain... We have a 3 day reservation at bwv in October and I waitlisted the last three days of our trip and did it on a daily basis.  ( we have 2 contracts so I can do 4 waitlists ). Well one of my waitlists came through... YEAH!! Except it's on the lady day of the trip.   BAD..    So as it stands now mon- Thursday bwv.   Thurs- sat okw and then sat checking out sun is back at bwv.... Praying I get the Thursday and Friday waitlist...not telling my husband yet yikes...


----------



## ACDSNY

ACDSNY said:


> Can those of us waiting for the other side of the World join in? We have a Friday night for a studio in February on the waitlist for Aulani.
> 
> We us luck as I'd rather not have to move to another place for our last night.



 I decided to be in control of my own fate rather than rely on the waitlist to match.  I saw a 1 bedroom pop up on-line today so I grabbed it.  Now we'll be in a studio for 5 nights and 1 bedroom for 2 nights at Aulani.


----------



## Disneyfanfour

Has anyone tried, and is it possible, to exchange a reservation with someone who wants your resort reservation? Does that make sense? For example, I've booked a 2br standard at AKV 12/12-12/19, but want to be a BWV. If someone who is booked at BWV those same dates in same room type, but wants to be at AKV, would it be possible to do a swith-a-roo with our names and such? I know, far-fetched wish. BUT, you never know!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Needs change!

I no longer need December 12th my DCuz and I are going on a cruise before our stay beginning December 13th.

So, I now am looking for Dec. 28-30 in BCV studio.  I have a BLT studio for those nights, but have BCV from 30 to January 2nd.  This split stay made perfect sense when I booked 11 months out, we own at both, but now, I want to stay in one hotel!

Bobbi


----------



## SNYDERS

Pixie dust rained down today and or October trip came through for bwv..... Not sure how but extremely grateful and excited....


----------



## hthrbells

So we are new DVC owners and have a trip planned to AKV Kidani during the first week in December! We cant wait! We are there for a week and my our inlaws are joining us for 5 days.  I tried booking BLT MK view one bedroom for the last two nights of our trip.  I however did not book this right at the 7 month window  I did it maybe a week later. My chances are slim to none I am guessing?


----------



## DVCJones

Hoping for some pixie dust for our April waitlist. We have a reservation at BLT but hoping our waitlist for VGF comes through.


----------



## Syndrome

hthrbells said:


> So we are new DVC owners and have a trip planned to AKV Kidani during the first week in December! We cant wait! We are there for a week and my our inlaws are joining us for 5 days.  I tried booking BLT MK view one bedroom for the last two nights of our trip.  I however did not book this right at the 7 month window  I did it maybe a week later. My chances are slim to none I am guessing?



First week of December is about the hardest DVC week to get for availability . Cheapest DVC season, combined with low crowds, nice temps and Christmas Decs are up make it a busy busy time DVC wise. 
I am desperately trying to upgrade our stay from a BWV studio (Boardwalk view no less) to a 1 bdrm on property at ANY RESORT for the first weekend in December (5,6,7) and there has no availability for a long time. Have a waitlist, but not keeping my hopes up . Almost got something, but I was too slow .  
Still have VWL, and BLT after our BWV stay , so its just a temp setback that we can live with if nothing opens up in a 1 bdrm . Just holding out hope for a 1 bdrm ANYWHERE !!! lol .


----------



## raenyny

Wait list came through yesterday!!! Woo hoo!!! We booked a big family trip 2/14-2/21 and were missing 2/19-2/21 in one OKW studio room but yay!! Now my whole family has a place to sleep! Lol


----------



## dvc at last !

Yeah for you - We need some pixie dust also   !


----------



## lovin'fl

Mid May we decided to go to F&W for 3 nights this year (we went last year and then added on points at BWV just for F&W and had 2013 points we needed to use but DH didn't want to do F&W this year so I booked a girls only trip for this past Aug...then in May, DH says 'let's go to F&W' in Nov...5.5 months out...BWV and BCV all booked up).  I booked us in a studio at SSR but then, a few days later, saw a 1BR at VWL for the last 2 of the 3 nights pop up so I grabbed that and WL the 1st night at VWL as well.  WL came through about a month later and I linked the 2 resies (used 2 memberships to book).  Then we discovered the pool closure at VWL and wished we could switch over to BWV or BCV but I didn't want to WL because of the linking (and having used 2 memberships).  So, I watched via the new resort availability checker on the member site.  One day, the 1st night was available at BWV and I tried to book it online but could not because of the linking.  So, I called MS and had a 30 minute wait to get someone and by then the BWV night was gone.  Last week, I saw the last 2 nights at BCV available so I called MS and got someone right away, no wait.  They unlinked the resie and switched my last 2 nights from VWL to BCV (thank you whoever cancelled a 1BR at BCV for Nov 4 and 5).  I then WL the 1st night at BCV.  Today is 7 days out and my WL expires.  Looks like we will be at VWL the 1st night and then move to BCV for the last 2 nights.  I will still keep an eye out for BCV or BWV in a 1BR or studio for that 1st night...what are the chances it will open up over then next 6 days?


----------



## Charleneluvsdisney

I had a wait list for January 8th in a Standard view studio at AKL Jambo that just came in which I am happy about, but I had 2 wait lists going and they cancelled both of them!

The second was for Saratoga - January 8th - 11th.  I am not sure why they would cancel this one?  I currently have a reservation prior to the 8th at Saratoga, but was unable to secure the entire time.  I was able to snag a couple of nights at AKV, but not the 8th, so that is why I wait listed the 8th only at AKV and the 8-11 at Saratoga.

I would prefer not to move from Saratoga and have now started a wait list again for those 3 days, but now I'm at the bottom of the list again, for Marathon weekend!  Hopefully it will come through, but still don't understand why they cancelled it.


----------



## jdkdorn

You should call MS they cancelled mine in error and were able to correct and put me back in my same place in line.  You should also put "what ifs" on the waitlist to only cancel the days you fill.


----------



## keishashadow

Our WL for 2 additional nights beginning of October never did come thru for studio @ WL or AK.  Was nice to experience POR-R, very romantic.

 Closed on AKV just past the 11 month mark for a May '15 SWW trip.  Wound up booking just one of the days & waitlisted the others day by day.  Honestly, came through faster than I had expected for a value studio.

 usually I book something to have a place to stay, then WL another resort for the entire time period.  Do I need to call MS to double check we will be in the same room the entire stay?


----------



## summabreeze85

booked a studio at okw about 2 months ago for jan 2-4 and waitlisted the 1st. thought no way was it going to come thru and it just got confirmed the other day!


----------



## hthrbells

I am glad I am apart of this thread.  Although I wish I had known to book day by day rather than consecutive days, I now know for next time. I am guessing it is too late to do that? Granted I am aware I am crazy for thinking we will get BLT MK view that I did not book right at the 7 month window..... Also should we extend our wait list till right before our trip? We are new owners so please excuse my stupidity! 

Thank you!


----------



## ncgator

I just had my wait list come through for a studio at Bay Lake Tower for one night in early February after about 2 weeks.  I had a 1-bedroom booked as that was all that was available at the time, but being only one night probably made it easier.  Very happy to be saving some points.


----------



## pyrxtc

Disneyfanfour said:


> Has anyone tried, and is it possible, to exchange a reservation with someone who wants your resort reservation? Does that make sense? For example, I've booked a 2br standard at AKV 12/12-12/19, but want to be a BWV. If someone who is booked at BWV those same dates in same room type, but wants to be at AKV, would it be possible to do a swith-a-roo with our names and such? I know, far-fetched wish. BUT, you never know!



It would be great if we could ! I am still waiting to switch my two SV Studio's for a SV 2 bedroom or value two bedroom but no luck and we will be there on the 24th of November. Chances are its not happening.


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

While I am a DVC member myself, my aunt just offered me some points she can't bank or use.  I'd like a studio, any studio, for the weekend of December 12-14.  I haven't read all 40+ pages of this thread but I'm going to start working my way through.  Just joining in and keeping my fingers crossed, thanks!


----------



## JnKinVA

This was my first time waitlisting anything. It is actually for my parents so they can join us for a couple of nights at VLW while we are WL-CL.
After doing some reading about the best way to waitlist, I had booked their entire stay at SSR as it was available for Jan 14-18.
Then doing some looking around (since my DH and I will be at BCV from the 12-16 and then WL 16-23) I wanted to try and get them with us.  I waitlisted the 14-16 at BCV, booked ALK-Kidani from 14-16 (if the BCV waitlist doesn't come through) and at VWL there was one night available, the 17th so I booked it and waitlisted the 16th hoping that would make it easier to get it to come though.

I really wasn't hopeful, as it is pretty booked through the DVC site, and the cash rooms weren't available either for any VWL rooms.

I went to check today as I was curious and the 1 night came through! I am pretty excited as I love the Lodge and wanted to show my parents how awesome it is.

Now, we just have to figure out what my parents want to do so I can cancel some of these reservations!


----------



## bwvBound

Yippie -- I just got me some "Waitlist MAGIC!" 

We had booked a Kidani Savannah view studio for our Dec trip right at the 7-month window.  No problem ... except that we didn't find acceptable airfare until much, much later ... and the best-fare air travel didn't perfectly match our existing reservation dates.   So I booked the airfare deal, opened a waitlist for our new arrival date and started stalking the inventory online. 

Well good, good news: My waitlist came through _today_!  Phew!


----------



## hitchedpumpkin

Booked a 1BR at SSR but hoping my waitlist for a 1BR at either BLT or VWL comes through. Considering its one of the  busiest weeks of the year I'm not going to get my hopes up but it would be so nice to be close to MK for the holidays! Fingers crossed!


----------



## GTScott

New owner making my first reservation to go do Halloween around October 9 (2015) at VGF.  Bam.  Wait listed.  I suppose I will look for a backup plan at the 7 month window.


----------



## cel_disney

GTScott said:


> New owner making my first reservation to go do Halloween around October 9 (2015) at VGF.  Bam.  Wait listed.  I suppose I will look for a backup plan at the 7 month window.



Have you asked your guide if there is anything they can do?  Sometimes there are perks to being a 'new' owner...


----------



## Idaholion

Going on a Disney cruise in March '15, been planning it for several months, my wife surprised me a few weeks ago by suggesting we stay a few extra days and see WDW.  We are new DVC members, so she said "just use our points".  She didn't know about the 7-11 month reservation time frame.  So, I currently have reservations at the GF, AND the BLT, unfortunately a night at GF, then a night at BLT, then 2 nights back at GF.  not thrilled at unpacking, packing, unpacking packing, unpacking.  also shifting from 1 bedroom to 2 bedroom.  But at least I have rooms.  Hoping to end up with GF rooms 1 bedroom for the whole time, or 2nd choice, 2 bedroom GF for the whole time.  I am checking in to the availability website twice a day to see how the dice roll.  Have 2 different wait lists to increase options.  Anyone out there with experience as to what my odds are?


----------



## bwvBound

Idaholion said:


> Going on a Disney cruise in March '15, been planning it for several months, my wife surprised me a few weeks ago by suggesting we stay a few extra days and see WDW.  We are new DVC members, so she said "just use our points".  She didn't know about the 7-11 month reservation time frame.  So, I currently have reservations at the GF, AND the BLT, unfortunately a night at GF, then a night at BLT, then 2 nights back at GF.  not thrilled at unpacking, packing, unpacking packing, unpacking.  also shifting from 1 bedroom to 2 bedroom.  But at least I have rooms.  Hoping to end up with GF rooms 1 bedroom for the whole time, or 2nd choice, 2 bedroom GF for the whole time.  I am checking in to the availability website twice a day to see how the dice roll.  Have 2 different wait lists to increase options.  Anyone out there with experience as to what my odds are?


So, if I'm understanding correctly you have 4 nights total: 1st night at GF, 2nd at BLT and the 3rd/4th at GF.  Is that 3 reservations total or 4?  Are all GF nights the same unit type?  If so, I'd think you have a fair chance of filling the one missing night making a single reservation in the same unit type at GF.  However, if you've waitlisted both the 2nd night and either end of the GF stay -- I'd rethink the plan and consider checking for any other WDW resort with all four nights still available in a single reservation.  (You have plenty of years ahead of you to get to GF with longer planning.)


----------



## Idaholion

I have a 1 br at GF for 1 night, then a 2 br at BLT for 1 night, then a 2 br at Gf for 2 nights.  3 reservations total.  I also have a reservation for 1 br at GF for the last night in my wife's name.  Soooo, of I can get either a 1 br or a 2 br at  gf for the 2nd night, I only have to move once, and it is in the same resort.  If I can get the first and second nights in a 2 br, or the 2nd and 3rd nights in a 1 br, then I have the whole stay without a move.  Worst case scenario, I move twice, but I definitely have rooms.  Best case scenario, I get a waitlist smile on me and have 4 nights in a 1 bedroom at the GF.  Since there are people trying to get a waitlist just to get a room at all for their vacation, I really cannot complain much.



bwvBound said:


> So, if I'm understanding correctly you have 4 nights total: 1st night at GF, 2nd at BLT and the 3rd/4th at GF.  Is that 3 reservations total or 4?  Are all GF nights the same unit type?  If so, I'd think you have a fair chance of filling the one missing night making a single reservation in the same unit type at GF.  However, if you've waitlisted both the 2nd night and either end of the GF stay -- I'd rethink the plan and consider checking for any other WDW resort with all four nights still available in a single reservation.  (You have plenty of years ahead of you to get to GF with longer planning.)


----------



## Tammi67

bobbiwoz said:


> Needs change!
> 
> I no longer need December 12th my DCuz and I are going on a cruise before our stay beginning December 13th.
> 
> So, I now am looking for Dec. 28-30 in BCV studio.  I have a BLT studio for those nights, but have BCV from 30 to January 2nd.  This split stay made perfect sense when I booked 11 months out, we own at both, but now, I want to stay in one hotel!
> 
> Bobbi


If you decide to cancel your BCV PLEASE let me know!!  I have the 29-30 and the 1-4th booked, but I still need the 31st!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tammi67 said:


> If you decide to cancel your BCV PLEASE let me know!!  I have the 29-30 and the 1-4th booked, but I still need the 31st!



Sorry, what I hope to lose is December 28-30 at BLT, and stay in BCV the whole time.  I have the WL at BCV.  

I wanted to see the 30th MK fireworks from TOTW lounge, but decided to book a Wishes Midnight fireworks cruise for the 30th instead, so the BLT reservation does not serve the purpose any more.

I hope you get what you want.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

I need May 17, BLT lake view studio.
If we can't get it I can add that night to our Kidani reservation, but I want to move Monday instead of Sunday.


----------



## bwvBound

Idaholion said:


> I have a 1 br at GF for 1 night, then a 2 br at BLT for 1 night, then a 2 br at Gf for 2 nights.  3 reservations total.  I also have a reservation for 1 br at GF for the last night in my wife's name.  Soooo, of I can get either a 1 br or a 2 br at  gf for the 2nd night, I only have to move once, and it is in the same resort.  If I can get the first and second nights in a 2 br, or the 2nd and 3rd nights in a 1 br, then I have the whole stay without a move.  Worst case scenario, I move twice, but I definitely have rooms.  Best case scenario, I get a waitlist smile on me and have 4 nights in a 1 bedroom at the GF.  Since there are people trying to get a waitlist just to get a room at all for their vacation, I really cannot complain much.


Well ... if it were me ... I'd switch to a different resort with better availability.  I personally don't care for split stays and moving my Owner's Locker and refrigerated foodstuffs between reservations.  But, I'm glad to see that you are taking it in stride and are choosing to not complain.  

Best wishes on your WLs!


----------



## JnKinVA

Wow! I didn't think it would come through, but we tried for adding a night to the reservation for my parents at VWL for Jan 18 and it came through tonight.
Very happy, now don't feel like we are going to be rushing around to do everything on their list.


----------



## Tammi67

bobbiwoz said:


> Sorry, what I hope to lose is December 28-30 at BLT, and stay in BCV the whole time.  I have the WL at BCV.
> 
> I wanted to see the 30th MK fireworks from TOTW lounge, but decided to book a Wishes Midnight fireworks cruise for the 30th instead, so the BLT reservation does not serve the purpose any more.
> 
> I hope you get what you want.


Oh, I misunderstood.  Good luck!


----------



## kenly777

bobbiwoz said:


> Sorry, what I hope to lose is December 28-30 at BLT, and stay in BCV the whole time.  I have the WL at BCV.  I wanted to see the 30th MK fireworks from TOTW lounge, but decided to book a Wishes Midnight fireworks cruise for the 30th instead, so the BLT reservation does not serve the purpose any more.  I hope you get what you want.



Did you book this recently? Do you know if the cost is as much as for 12/31? Or more in line with  the usual price?


----------



## Rjmdds

As a newbie, I need some reassurance. I am trying to book our first trip as DVC owners. We are new owners as of this past August (VGF).  I banked my 2014 UY points and want to use them for our first trip as owners next summer.  Of course, I am asking for trouble by trying to visit one of the more difficult DVC properties to secure at 7 months VGC.  So I know, I am asking for it.

 I do have a back up reservation secured that I booked at my home resort so I know I will use my points.  

The first day of our hopeful trip to VGC is displaying as booked on the Availability tool but as of now the rest of the week is clear for a studio. 

Here is my plan: 

Waitlist the week on the first day my window opens for the studio.
On the same day, book a 1BR (which is available) just for that first night so I have SOMETHING for my first night while keeping my backup reservation in tact. I don't have enough points available for a full week in a 1BR. 
The next day try to book the rest of the week for the studio if available and then link the 1BR and studio reservations through Member Services. 

Of course, this is all presuming the studio is available starting on my second day. 

Does this sound like the proper method? Or is there a better way? From what I have read, I can try to "walk" the reservation because that first day is unavailable. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Rjmdds

Well, the last post was all for naughtthank god.  On my 7 month booking day I had to wait list a studio at VGC but was able to book the rest of the week the following day. Today, I called member services after checking multiple times a day on the Resort Availability Tool. While I was on the line the agent informed me that she was able to get me that studio for the first night. I was SHOCKED!!  So on our first booking as DVC members, we struck gold. It was awesome. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Rjmdds said:


> Well, the last post was all for naughtthank god.  On my 7 month booking day I had to wait list a studio at VGC but was able to book the rest of the week the following day. Today, I called member services after checking multiple times a day on the Resort Availability Tool. While I was on the line the agent informed me that she was able to get me that studio for the first night. I was SHOCKED!!  So on our first booking as DVC members, we struck gold. It was awesome. I couldn't be happier.



Good for you!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I had to waitlist Dec 29-Jan 1 in a 1 bedroom SV at BLT this morning.  Hope it comes through!  I did get LV, but could use the extra points for a future booking!


----------



## ludari

I'm frustrated by always having to wait list Grand California and rarely do I ever get in. I wish they would either expand Grand California or convert rooms/floors at Disneyland Hotel as DVC resorts.


----------



## bwvBound

I opened two WL for the Grand Cal this week ... both for the same weekend in Dec.
a) 3 nights, studio
b) 1 night (arrival), 1BR >> I have the other two nights already booked by stalking online


----------



## pauladrn

We are on WL for  studio at BCV,  11/1-11/6.. It's a long shot, I know.. We do have BWV standard studio currently for those dates,  was very lucky to piece it together at < 7 months out.  But we have had the BCV these past two yrs and love it there... Keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## southerngirl528

As a 22 year member, I have wait listed many times, and have mostly had good luck getting what I want. But I must caveat that I generally do plan ahead, book a backup plan, and if it's a high demand season and/or low supply room, I try to call at the 7 month window if it's a non-home resort. 

Right now I'm wait listed for a couple of nights in an Ocean View Studio at Aulani for pre-DCL cruise! Was able to snag only 1 night, and it's in a 1bdrm Gdn/Island view villa, so I'm wait listed for the 1 night I'm missing in that category as well. I'm really hoping my 2 nights in the Ocean View studio come through. LOVE Aulani!


----------



## bwvBound

bwvBound said:


> I opened two WL for the Grand Cal this week ... both for the same weekend in Dec.
> a) 3 nights, studio
> b) *1 night (arrival), 1BR *>> I have the other two nights already booked by stalking online


YEAH!  The item in bold matched today.  I have now a "complete" reservation for 3-nights at Grand Cal in the 1BR and will continue to stalk/hope the studio as a swap to 'save points.'


----------



## LvsTnk

Well I'm adding our waitlist just to throw some info out there on the Polynesian DVC availability. I have a 5 night trip booked July 23-28 in a standard view studio. Decided I could fly out the night before instead of the crack of dawn at a savings so was able the get a WLV studio for that night and was happy about that since we are 5. My waitlist is for that one night in a standard studio to add to my 5 nights.

A lake view villa became available yesterday but decided to stay with WLV and keep the waitlist going.


----------



## bellazachmom

We have secured a 5 night stay in a 2BR at GCV but would like 2 more nights ~ so we are waitlisted for December 6 & 7


----------



## maciec

We are going 12/5-12/11. We really want a 2br Q/Q set up. This is what I had to start with:
12/5 - 2br q/q
12/6 - waitlist
12/7 - waitlist
12/8 - 2br standard
12/9 - 2br standard
12/10 - 2br q/q

I put 12/6 & 12/7 on 1 waitlist and then 12/8 & 12/9 on another.  One day while stalking I found 12/7 so I quick booked that. 12/8 & 9 came through on the wait list so now I am down to 12/6. I was able to get us into a studio for that night so at least I had all nights at the BCV.  Right now I am stalking daily and hoping that I will get a 2br that way or my wait list comes through. After that my dh wants me to waitlist our entire stay for the VGF. I told him it was a pipe dream


----------



## Charleneluvsdisney

I'm hoping for a Standard View at BWV on September 6th.  I need some pixie dust!  I've been successful piecing everything else I needed by stalking over the last month.  Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## dvc at last !

Pixie Dust to all -
Just got my one day that I was waiting for !


----------



## lovin'fl

I have a new waitlist.  I booked a 1BR at OKW for 10/29 and 10/31 and had to waitlist 10/30.  What do you think are my chances?


----------



## Jfine

I have a wl for vwl and gf for dec 18-24. I think this is incredibly unlikely to come through, but I'm giving it a try anyway.


----------



## JWG

I'm in for the waitlist support group.
Disney's Polynesian Deluxe Studio, Standard View, 1/16/16-1/18/16 (2 nights).
Only 2 nights, in January, and hopefully more inventory is declared to DVC before then.


----------



## TLPL

I have two reservations on the wait list, I need two rooms at BWV. I was able to book 1 garden view and 1 boardwalk view Feb 17th, and I am hoping to get the second night Feb 18th (Thursday). I know it is the Marathon weekend.  Do you guys think I still have a chance of getting both reservations extended? Or should I book somewhere that have both nights available right now?


----------



## supersuperwendy

I haven't bumped this up in a while! Who is currently checking their waitlists everyday?!!  Wishing you all continued pixie dust


----------



## disfanforlife

supersuperwendy said:


> I haven't bumped this up in a while! Who is currently checking their waitlists everyday?!!  Wishing you all continued pixie dust


I am! Although I haven't had the WL very long. November 10 & 11 at BWV or BCV. Currently have 11/5-10 at BWV and 11/10 & 11/11 at AKV. At least I know we have a room for the whole time.


----------



## dvc at last !

Me !   We have a room for November 1-7 split stay  -  hope WL comes through and we will not have to move !

Pixie Dust for all of us !


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

Us!  October 13 at AKV Jambo.  We have reservations there the whole time, but right now we'd have to switch rooms after 2 nights for one night, then switch again the last night.  At least it's on the same property, but come on pixie dust!!!


----------



## lolakat

just found this thread looking for information on wait lists.  My BC studio WL for Oct 21-23 was just filled.  It caused me a lot of confusion b/c the WL request disappeared from my dashboard last Thursday.  I thought I must have misunderstood the rule and it was expired or accidently canceled.  I made a different reservation with those 2016 points.  Then on Monday I got an email confirming the BC reservation from the WL.  Since I had used the 2016 points they borrowed 2017 points to fill the waitlist.  I called Member Services but they could not explain why the listing disappeared for 3 days with my 2016 points still available.  I'm very happy to get the room at BC but just so confused by the process.  Life and learn! 

BTW I will soon be canceling my back up BLT reservation from the 10/21-23 weekend.  Hopefully that means someone on here will get their WL filled!! 

I will definitely follow your support group for all my future wait lists!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I'm hoping my son's family can stay in BLT.  They have SSR and are happy, because they'll be at WDW, but I'm hoping this trip will be extra special, they have had much illness.


----------



## dvc at last !

bobbiwoz said:


> I'm hoping my son's family can stay in BLT.  They have SSR and are happy, because they'll be at WDW, but I'm hoping this trip will be extra special, they have had much illness.



Pixie Dust for them !


----------



## RobynPrincess

I'm waitlisting, i do currently have a room at AKL but managed to move half the dates to the poly and I'd like to move the last 3 nights over there too... I couldn't figure out why the dates were sold out everywhere (inc ssr!) but then I was told that's it's wine and dine half marathon that weekend so that explains it. Ah well. Waited and hoping


----------



## ktmo

I have a waitlist for July 13 & 14 at HHI.  Right now, I have Tuesday, Friday and Saturday booked.  I am giving up hope that it will come through.  I have both nights individually waitlisted in hopes that it will increase my odds.  

I don't know if it is worth the drive just for a weekend.


----------



## Disneybuckeye

Just put in a waitlist for November 10-12 for a studio at the Poly or Beach Club.  We currently have a Boardwalk view studio reserved November 4-12. Trying to use current VWL points for 2 nights so I can get back 2016 Boardwalk points that I need for next year.  Not holding out lot of hope as there are no studios anywhere for those 2 nights.


----------



## LindseyJo22

We've got a WL in for a 1BR at Beach Club, but we're booked at Boardwalk.  Same points, but we figured it could be fun to be somewhere different!  I'm hoping it goes through, but since our 6 day trip starts in 34 days I'm not holding my breath at the moment.  We love Boardwalk and are saving some points since we switched from Boardwalk view to Garden view at 7 months


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you!  I check for them every day!


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

Me too!!


bobbiwoz said:


> Thank you!  I check for them every day!


----------



## staceyj2

I have 5/20-26 wait listed for Kidani 1 bedroom. I currently have Jambo 1 bedroom but would love the extra bathroom. I have it wait listed up to 7 days prior so fingers crossed.


----------



## SpaceMountain77

For the first time in forever, I do not have any pending waitlists for my use year! Three trips, all planned without gaps or splits. 

PS: Enjoy the purposefully placed Frozen reference


----------



## DCLDVC1

I had a 1 bedroom at VGC and a lake view studio at Poly come through in the last week.  Both were only for one night but we got what we needed.


----------



## supersuperwendy

My 7 month window is approaching pretty soon, so I may be re-adding myself with a waitlist


----------



## staceyj2

staceyj2 said:


> I have 5/20-26 wait listed for Kidani 1 bedroom. I currently have Jambo 1 bedroom but would love the extra bathroom. I have it wait listed up to 7 days prior so fingers crossed.


I can't believe my waitlist came through! We are 30 days out and I have been checking availability multiple times a day. Every day was the same, there were only 3 of the 6 days we needed available. I just checked my email and saw a new resort confirmation. I am really thrilled because I am traveling with 3 teens (2 of which are 13 year old girls). The extra bathroom will be a lifesaver!


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

staceyj2 said:


> I can't believe my waitlist came through! We are 30 days out and I have been checking availability multiple times a day. Every day was the same, there were only 3 of the 6 days we needed available. I just checked my email and saw a new resort confirmation. I am really thrilled because I am traveling with 3 teens (2 of which are 13 year old girls). The extra bathroom will be a lifesaver!



Awesome, congratulations!!


----------



## kittylady1972

Once again I find myself back on the waitlist for a reservation.  I've done many of these in the past and I think I've managed to get most of mine.  Let's hope I have such luck again.  Last time I did this was when they opened up booking for the Polynesian Villas to everybody, well within the 7 months, and I was stalking rooms and found myself changing a reservation to book a few nights at the Polynesian Studios during JULY 4th WEEK and then added a few nights in a 1BR Standard View Villa at BLT.

Yes I try to check at lease once a day for the current open rooms, sometimes twice a day and I have to do it for all resorts and all rooms because I'm willing to even change one of my two current reservations if I find something else I like better.  

Right now I have a studio and a 2BR booked at Saratoga Springs for Thanksgiving week, from Sunday through Friday.  Each room has a corresponding waitlist for a studio and a 2BR at BLT in a Lakeview room because I figure there is more inventory there and hopefully my chances will be better.

Today I almost considered moving to Old Key West because they had all but one of my night available there.  However I truly have enjoyed our stays at our home resort of Saratoga so if we end up there I will be okay.

Still I'd rather be at Bay Lake or any monorail resort.  I would even consider Grand Floridian, even though that's the one DVC Resort we haven't stayed in yet.  

There are currently 11 people in our party in the two rooms, so I'm even bracing for the possibility that we end up moving to different resorts or if one gets off the waitlist and the other doesn't...that's still okay.


----------



## kittylady1972

AND just like that...I'm down to ONE Waitlist.  The studio room at BLT just came through!  So now I'm wondering if I should waitlist another category of 2BR at BLT just to see if I can increase my chances of getting a room there as well for the rest of the party!


----------



## bobbiwoz

LindseyJo22 said:


> We've got a WL in for a 1BR at Beach Club, but we're booked at Boardwalk.  Same points, but we figured it could be fun to be somewhere different!  I'm hoping it goes through, but since our 6 day trip starts in 34 days I'm not holding my breath at the moment.  We love Boardwalk and are saving some points since we switched from Boardwalk view to Garden view at 7 months



Are you sure you saved points going from Boardwalk view to Garden View?  It's standard view that is fewer points than either of those.

I hope you get your BCV waitlist.


----------



## LindseyJo22

bobbiwoz said:


> Are you sure you saved points going from Boardwalk view to Garden View?  It's standard view that is fewer points than either of those.
> 
> I hope you get your BCV waitlist.



Maybe not, at this point I can't really remember - not a big deal anyway since we are fine using the points  Now that you mention it I think it would have been standard that would have saved points.  But it was nice that the waitlist was the same number so we didn't really have to worry about that aspect of it!  Still hasn't come through and at this point I'm not really thinking it will, but it would be nice!


----------



## Dee2015

Question please...looking to buy DVC points to rent in 2017 (have I worded that correctly? I'm still trying to get my head around it all).

Will it be difficult/how difficult will it be to secure a standard studio in a BWV, BCV or BLT from 27/11 - 4/12? Thanks again!


----------



## scottb8888

Waitlisted for HHI 6/13 for 3 Nights.  1 waitlist for 1 bedroom & 1 waitlist for 2 bedroom


----------



## EpcotQueen

(SIGH!) Finally convinced DH to go to DL in December rather than the World. Planned on using points at GC. Waitlisted for 12/4 to 12/10. What are the chances I'll get it????


----------



## hayesdvc

No worries about making 7 months resie for the remaining of my Dec stay, nothing available in Studio except OKW and SSR.

Hoping for wait list magic !


----------



## vn2y

Dear WL Friends!  In your experience, have you seen your WL come through close to your planned vacation inside of the 30
Day window or is it random?  I have been dutifully checking for a certain date in July at BLT for months now and there has been no movement.  It seems like nearly every other day in July has become available at some point except for the one I want!  I am wondering if I still have a good chance or if I should start being more realistic that I will have a split stay.


----------



## staceyj2

vn2y said:


> Dear WL Friends!  In your experience, have you seen your WL come through close to your planned vacation inside of the 30
> Day window or is it random?  I have been dutifully checking for a certain date in July at BLT for months now and there has been no movement.  It seems like nearly every other day in July has become available at some point except for the one I want!  I am wondering if I still have a good chance or if I should start being more realistic that I will have a split stay.


My May 20-26 waitlist for 1 BDRM at Kidani came through under the 30 days. I think it was around 27-28 days out. I had been checking the DVC site a couple of times a day for over a month and only 3 of the days were available. Out of the blue I got a new reservation email for Kidani.


----------



## dsk727

I have previously wait listed and they did not come through. So I have no good feelings about the DVC waitlist program.

I am waitlisted for 4 nights at GC 9/1-9/5 Studio. I was on there just after the 7 month non home window. I really hope they come through as all 3 DL properties are sold out! I have a backup at a good neighbor hotel but what are my chances for Grand Californian labor Day/DL Half Marathon weekend to come through?? slim i am betting!


----------



## capshockeygrl

Waitlisted for 1 night at OKW & SSR 6/9 Studio. I have all of the other nights I need booked on both sides of this night, but this odd little sucker is all booked up everywhere for a Studio. I'm getting really nervous that this isn't going to come through!


----------



## vn2y

Waitlist didn't work for me. I had two separate wait lists going for a BLT 1 BR Lake view - one for July 21 (one night) and another for July 24 (one night). 

In both cases I actively checked for availability through the website. I was able to book both nights before the system matched the available inventory with my Waitlist. I am thrilled we won't have a split stay but disappointed that the system is not operating the way member services has been telling me. I thought any available inventory would go to the Waitlist first.


----------



## n2mm

I agree.  I don't generally have luck with waitlist.  Last week BWV put a studio back into inventory and the entire month(s) were open.  I was able to grab a few days I was waiting for, but I would've thought they would've use that inventory to fill waitlist first.  I will continue to stalk.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Last night our 1 night WL for lake view BLT studio July 2 came through!  Yeah!


----------



## ktmo

I have two nights wait listed for a studio at BLT in July.  Right now, we are doing a split stay - 2 nights AKL and  3 nights BLT.  I am hoping that it comes through.  Although, I would love to check out Kidani.  So, if it doesn't come through, I think we will be alright.


----------



## DisneyRegulars

Was online right at 8:00am this morning to book a two bedroom villa at Kidani for 1/1/2017 -1/8/2017. Room showed available in the availability checker, but turns that New Year's Day was missing. Glad I was able to rebook my SSR reservation, but was surprised to see all AKV options unavailable at 7 months. We are wait listed. Bring on the pixie dust.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DisneyRegulars said:


> Was online right at 8:00am this morning to book a two bedroom villa at Kidani for 1/1/2017 -1/8/2017. Room showed available in the availability checker, but turns that New Year's Day was missing. Glad I was able to rebook my SSR reservation, but was surprised to see all AKV options unavailable at 7 months. We are wait listed. Bring on the pixie dust.


 for you!


----------



## n2mm

Just wanted to post, I was just on the DVC site and it looked like they had put a BCV studio room back into service.  There were many days available.  The one night I needed was already gone, and the days were going quickly.  Not sure if anyone here is interested.  I looked for Sep/Oct/Nov and there were many days still left.  I'm still waiting for my one night at BCV Monday Oct. 24th and one night at BWV studios for Oct. 31.  I have backup, but hate moving on the last night.  Good luck to anyone catching this post in time.


----------



## JWG

Back in on this thread!  Have a waitlist for a VGF studio 12/16-12/19.  Currently at VWL, but hoping to switch over.  Though, wouldn't at all be disappointed to be at VWL so it's really a win either way.


----------



## Marine Mom

Have a waitlist for one night in the middle of our trip at the Poly 8/8.  Need some pixie dust right about now!!!!


----------



## monique5

Decided to go 1D early due to airfare. Of course nothing available @ VGF. Found room for 1N @ AKL-Jumbo, reserved. Waitlisted 1D @ VGF about a month ago. Check website almost daily for availability, BLT had availability for the 1N last week. So booked, then cancelled AKL reservation. VGF Waitlist wasn't showing anymore, so did another Waitlist. Next day showed 2 Waitlist on account, but I left well enough alone. Still no availability as of yesterday. Couldn't login all day today. Received email not to long ago this evening, DVC - we can't wait to welcome you home. GOT OUR Waitlist for VGF.


----------



## Marine Mom

monique5 said:


> Decided to go 1D early due to airfare. Of course nothing available @ VGF. Found room for 1N @ AKL-Jumbo, reserved. Waitlisted 1D @ VGF about a month ago. Check website almost daily for availability, BLT had availability for the 1N last week. So booked, then cancelled AKL reservation. VGF Waitlist wasn't showing anymore, so did another Waitlist. Next day showed 2 Waitlist on account, but I left well enough alone. Still no availability as of yesterday. Couldn't login all day today. Received email not to long ago this evening, DVC - we can't wait to welcome you home. GOT OUR Waitlist for VGF.



Congrats!


----------



## snarlingcoyote

I have a waitlist for GFV because it and OKW are the last two resorts on our bingo card, but I almost want to cancel it, because I've already made all my plans around our stay at BWV and I want to see the refurbs at BWV.  

So conflicted with this awful 1st world problem.


----------



## marsh0013

n2mm said:


> Just wanted to post, I was just on the DVC site and it looked like they had put a BCV studio room back into service.  There were many days available.  The one night I needed was already gone, and the days were going quickly.  Not sure if anyone here is interested.  I looked for Sep/Oct/Nov and there were many days still left.  I'm still waiting for my one night at BCV Monday Oct. 24th and one night at BWV studios for Oct. 31.  I have backup, but hate moving on the last night.  Good luck to anyone catching this post in time.



Good luck to you!  Hopefully some more rooms get released as the renovations get completed.  I have a waitlist for 2 nights at BCV in a studio for my mom.  Currently have her booked those 2 at BWV garden/pool but her last 4 nights are at BCV and she'd rather not move.  It's the Sunday and Monday of Columbus day weekend though so I'm not too optimistic.  I have my brother also in a P/G studio that weekend, and my fiance and I in a standard studio.  We all move over to BCV on Tuesday for the rest of the week with our wedding on October 13


----------



## n2mm

marsh0013 said:


> Good luck to you!  Hopefully some more rooms get released as the renovations get completed.  I have a waitlist for 2 nights at BCV in a studio for my mom.  Currently have her booked those 2 at BWV garden/pool but her last 4 nights are at BCV and she'd rather not move.  It's the Sunday and Monday of Columbus day weekend though so I'm not too optimistic.  I have my brother also in a P/G studio that weekend, and my fiance and I in a standard studio.  We all move over to BCV on Tuesday for the rest of the week with our wedding on October 13



Sounds similar.  We are in a standard studio at BWV from Oct. 21-31.  But daughter is in a BWV standard studio 10/21, then moves to a BCV studio 10/22-23, then back to BWV on 10/24 in a P/G studio.  I had everything booked, and only got her the 10/21 studio because we get back from a cruise on that day and she had planned to leave the next day.  She couldn't get any decent airfare, so ended up extending 3 more nights, so I had to piece it together just over the last few months.  I'm waitlisted for the BCV studio 10/24 for her, so she doesn't have to move more than once.  I know it's a long shot to get the one night at BCV, but hoping as rooms get put back into service, it might happen.


----------



## pmaurer74

due to airfare we are leaving 2 days earlier and are at SSR Dec. 15-17. Waitlisted WLV where the remainder of our trip will be.


----------



## js

I have zero hope but still put in a WL lol
I have SSR THVs booked for December 26-January 1.  Booked at about 10 months out.
At 7 months, I still could have booked ALK 2 bedroom or a 1 bedroom or stuidos at BW or BC (Don't remember which one).
My family only wants to stay at least in a 2 bedroom (since we are a family of four and my kids are dd-22 and ds-18) so
I put in a WL for a 2 bedroom at BW and a 2 bedroom at WL.  I do not expect anything to open for the full week and I would
have to be next in line but a girl could hope LOL
Good luck to all with realistic waitlists


----------



## goofy4tink

Back on the waitlist train! Decided to make a trip in Oct. Was looking to be pretty piecemeal, but I had to call MS because the site was down. I got all my nights at BCVs, except a might smack dab in the middle...VWL for that night! But, it's better than moving three times, right? Fingers crossed that one night comes through..would be nice to not have to move.


----------



## n2mm

goofy4tink said:


> Back on the waitlist train! Decided to make a trip in Oct. Was looking to be pretty piecemeal, but I had to call MS because the site was down. I got all my nights at BCVs, except a might smack dab in the middle...VWL for that night! But, it's better than moving three times, right? Fingers crossed that one night comes through..would be nice to not have to move.



I saw an earlier thread that you managed to snag a few days when they put a BCV room back into service.  I'm waitlisted for ONE night at BCV for my daughter (Monday Oct. 24th).  That day was missing when I managed to log on for a few minutes before the system crashed.  Been on the waitlist for that one night for many months now and lose hope more each day.  Yep, she will move several times over a 4 day stay.  BWV/BCV/BCV/BWV.  Hoping for BCV to replace the last BWV.  I stalk regularly to no avail.  Good luck on your waitlist goofy4tink.


----------



## goofy4tink

n2mm said:


> I saw an earlier thread that you managed to snag a few days when they put a BCV room back into service.  I'm waitlisted for ONE night at BCV for my daughter (Monday Oct. 24th).  That day was missing when I managed to log on for a few minutes before the system crashed.  Been on the waitlist for that one night for many months now and lose hope more each day.  Yep, she will move several times over a 4 day stay.  BWV/BCV/BCV/BWV.  Hoping for BCV to replace the last BWV.  I stalk regularly to no avail.  Good luck on your waitlist goofy4tink.


Fingers crossed your waitlist comes through! I was hugely surprised when I was able to get four of the five nights I wanted. I was going to be at Jambo for two nights, then SSR for a night, then nothing was open for my last two nights, so figured I would be at Pop paying cash! And nothing was available, not one single night, at either BWV or BCV for that time period! So, imagine my shock when I was asked if I wanted BCV for four of the five nights!!! We all know how often that happens during Food and Wine time!!! So, yes, I will most likely have to pack up and move for a night, over to VWL. Sure would be nice to just pack a tote bag and leave my checked bag in storage at BC!!!


----------



## n2mm

I'm going to cancel a room for October 31.  A studio/pool view BWV.  I will probably do it later today, just in case anyone if trying to get that day.  I gave up on my waitlist and do not want to move on my last day.  Airfare dropped so snagged a great price to come home a day early.  I was only extending to get a better airfare price by staying one more day, so it's all good.


----------



## n2mm

Not much going on here....did everyone get their waitlist?

Last night my waitlist for BWV/Standard/studio....1 night, yes that's ONE night, for next Tuesday August 2 expired.  So another waitlist that didn't come through for me.  Yes, I know standard studio at BWV is a hard one to get because I'm an owner and my other 8 nights were booked at the 11 month window, but I had to go in a night early because of airfare.  I'll stalk over the next 6 days to see if it opens and will call, but my luck, it will pop up while MS is closed.  

Now I continue to watch & stalk for my ONE night waitlist at BCV/studio for Monday Oct. 24th.  I've had that one for a very long time and don't really hold out hope given my luck with waitlist.  Again because of airfare.  This one is actually for my daughter and family.  We have our reservation at BWV that was booked at the 11 month window.  This is what happens when family decides to join you for a few days after the 7 month window opens......she lucky that I managed to get her anything....she's at BWV/BCV/BCV/BWV -- so hoping for BCV the last night.  I envision driving our car around between the two resorts picking up their luggage and taking it back to my room several times.


----------



## Simba's Mom

We're currently waitlisted for a BCV 1 BR 10/16-10/22.  At least we already have a BCV studio reserved for that week.  The one other time we had to waitlist for one then, it came through at just over 30 days.  The CM explained to me that some people know they're cancelling, but they just don't bother calling until they get near that dreaded "holding points" situation.  So we'll really start hoping around Labor Day.


----------



## n2mm

I just had to laugh because I just logged on to do some stalking and for October a BCV studio was available for Sunday 23, Tuesday 25, Wednesday 26.........Of course I need Monday 24th.  I quickly went to my dashboard to see if I got it, but sadly, my waitlist is still there.  I'm glad I'm leaving for WDW next Tuesday for 10 days, just to distract me from the waitlist.


----------



## snarlingcoyote

Well, my month out date is coming up in another week.   That seems to be when my waitlists come through, which makes sense, of course.  I'm kind of hoping we don't get it, but I want to finish my bingo card too!


----------



## ice cube

After not checking for the last 30 days I decided to check my account to see if the only night we needed to waitlist came through and to my surprise NYE came through......we now have a complete stay...POLY studio Dec.23-Jan.1 we are now one with the universe .....woohoo...


----------



## tigger51276

So incredibly happy but also so incredibly frustrated. I have been waiting on the waitlist for 3 months for 1 night in the middle of our 2 week stay at AKV Jambo House to come available.  We are 10 days out now and as of a week ago I started calling everyday seeing if anything was magically there as moving is such a nightmare (did that two trips in a row and between luggage being lost, groceries going missing and other not being refrigerated it was a nightmare).  I was on the verge of paying out of pocket as there are obviously plenty of 1 bedroom standard view rooms available on the cash side, but I just didn't have an extra $520 available.  So I go in tonight and low and behold there is my night available?!?!  This is the second year in a row that my waitlists have not worked.  For whatever reason the system is not pulling these available nights out and assigning them to people who are waiting for them.  Last year I had 4 nights individually waitlisted and had I not gone in every day, several times a day to check and see if any of the nights are available I most likely would have missed out on getting them booked   Has anyone else had this same experience?  When I brought it up last year they didn't believe me, but it just happened again.


----------



## n2mm

Yes, I've pulled the missing nights myself too.  I've been stalking about every few hours right now because I'm 3 days away and while my waitlist went to the 7 days prior, it has ended.  I'm amazed at what I see available, even though they are gone by my next log in.  I watched 4 days in a row at BCV studio in October come and go, but not the day I need in October and watched a few BWV standard studios come and go in October too.  I think stalking sometimes pays off.  At this point I'm pretty sure we'll be moving next Tuesday....OKW 1 night, then BWV 8 nights.  I'm OK with OKW, but was hoping to just checkin and hulker down.  This was only because I had to add a day as the BWV reservation was around the 11 month window.  I figured it will pop up when MS is closed and I won't be able to call, so won't look now unless MS is open....lol


----------



## bobbiwoz

I have been incredibly lucky with the wait list.  Tom decided he wanted to go on a Dream cruise, but the two nights prior to the cruise were only available in a 1 bedroom at SSR. No studios were available anywhere!   I really wanted an EPCOT resort, and within 2 weeks, i went on my DVC page, and the wait list had come through! We got a BWV pool view 1 bedroom!


----------



## goofy4tink

My wait list came through a week or so ago. I got an email from DVC, something sbout looking forward to seeing me at BCV. I went into the site and no VWL! Yippee. But, my reservation was in under two different numbers. Ok. I figured they hadn't combined them. Then I looked at the dates! I had no room for that one night. They had me checking out on Wed, checking back in on Thursday!!
I called, the CM said my wait list had come thru and I was good to go. Ahh, no. Look at the dates she did and said yes, I was listed at BCV for my stay. Told her to look closely...where was I sleeping on Wed night!? Her response? 'Ah, can I put you on hold for a moment? I need to talk to a supervisor!!' Alls well that ends well...I'm now sleeping at BCV every night!  I'm just glad I noticed the dates!!


----------



## dislainey

Hoping to make some one happy.  I am calling today and releasing 2 nights for a 1 bedroom at BW standard view first weekend in November. We are now leaving Friday instead of Sunday.


----------



## krazazian

Waitlisting BLT 2BR Lake view, slowly trying to get dec 4 - 9.  Had this reservation made in Jan, but lost it b/c of unforseen events.  Hoping to salvage my trip and get the some of the reservation back.


----------



## Harlemgirl720

I got the last night I needed....AKV 1 BR /Savannah view----10/31-11/4


----------



## kittylady1972

kittylady1972 said:


> AND just like that...I'm down to ONE Waitlist.  The studio room at BLT just came through!  So now I'm wondering if I should waitlist another category of 2BR at BLT just to see if I can increase my chances of getting a room there as well for the rest of the party!



That post above was from April, got my hopes all up that perhaps my other waitlist would come through also.  As of now, we are about 3 months away and still no luck.  Every now and then I stalk the DVC website and I check a bunch of options for rooms but can only string one or two nights at other resorts together and not the 2BR we want at BLT at all.

I did change my WL to be 7 days just in case, since I'll take a last minute reservation for sure.  We are one month away from purchasing our tickets and continuing our planning but I would love it if the WL is also granted sometime next month.


----------



## marsh0013

I had my mom booked at BWV P/G Studio Oct 9-11 with the rest of the week (11-15) booked in a studio at BCV.  Had a wait list come through for her first 2 nights at BCV so she doesn't have to move.  I really didn't think that was going to happen!


----------



## LvsTnk

Back on a waitlist I go, that's what I get for changing my mind or rather the family changing my mind. Was trying to save points and book a lake view studio for 4th of July next year and that was a stretch as we only have 100pts at BLT now trying to switch to TPV, I don't see that happening. I realized I screwed up on the TOW and that everyone(older kids will need a separate room) would have to be on our reservation to go up so now looking to view from our room.


----------



## DisneyFanMomof1

I am waitlisting BLT for Dec 1-4 in a one bedroom villa. Is this totally crazy or totally possible??? I've never waitlisted before. We had a studio villa at SRSS, but I just thought it would be fun to try a different resort. Thanks!


----------



## LvsTnk

DisneyFanMomof1 said:


> I am waitlisting BLT for Dec 1-4 in a one bedroom villa. Is this totally crazy or totally possible??? I've never waitlisted before. We had a studio villa at SRSS, but I just thought it would be fun to try a different resort. Thanks!


Last year I was stalking the website for 1 night in a 1 Bed in Dec, I was totally surprised at what showed up as available at some point. I think especially for a 1 bed there is a chance if you don't care about the view.


----------



## melanieewr

Next week I will be cancelling a BWV studio p/g for Oct 12-16. I imagine that will make someone happy


----------



## JWG

Back in... have a likely impossible waitlist for VGF for 12/16-12/19 in either a lake or standard view studio. 
We've actually had it since May and the 7 month mark.  We actually have a room at VWL for 12/17-12/19 before moving to BLT, so are really good no matter what, but still on the list!


----------



## rlduvall

I am constantly waitlisting because I am so wishy washy.  I think I need counseling.   

I am currently waitlisted for 12/5 for a standard view studio at Polynesian or garden/pool view at BWV.  Starting at less than the 5 month window I have been able to piece together 12/3 - 12/5 at BWV, 12/5 - 12/6 at GFV Std Studio and 12/6 - 12/10 at the Poly.  I don't mind a split stay involving one move, but two is a little excessive.


----------



## swooshbear

Our waitlist for AKL - Kidani came through! 11/5 - 11/7! So glad we won't have to switch resorts, especially with the Wine & Dine half marathon on Sunday. I will be taking a very long nap after the race!


----------



## keishashadow

Meeting up with friends on Sunday, Oct 2, to do HHN.  Decided we'd be too tired to drive back to BWV afterwards, as it's our travel day and we'll be up with birds @ 3 am to catch flight - yuck.

Anyway, one night - Sunday, Oct2nd, a standard studio @ BWV will be canceling later today jik anybody is in need.


----------



## bwvBound

Happy Dance: My waitlist a Grand Cal Studio ... Dec weekend ... just came through!  I had a 1BR booked (in hand) and that reservation has been replaced with the lower-point option of a studio, instead.  This shapes up to be the last visit before the current passes expire the day after check-out.  Nice!  

We were planning to cancel the 1BR to conserve points for a visit to Hong Kong and Tokyo (shaping up for next year) ... but, perhaps now that it is only a studio, we will keep the dates.


----------



## megadancer1221

Waitlisted a 2bedroom akv jambo for a1/6-1/8 and have been stalking dvc website, it is driving me crazy


----------



## Dee2015

Newbie here from Australia. We're looking into renting points from the DVC Store.  Hoping to come over next year around this time for one week and we'd like to stay in a studio at Boardwalk.

Do you think this is achievable or are we dreaming?

We'd love to hear your opinion as to how best to achieve this, thanks!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dee2015 said:


> Newbie here from Australia. We're looking into renting points from the DVC Store.  Hoping to come over next year around this time for one week and we'd like to stay in a studio at Boardwalk.
> 
> Do you think this is achievable or are we dreaming?
> 
> We'd love to hear your opinion as to how best to achieve this, thanks!



DVC members book 11 months out, so you should be good. contact the company you are interested in going through.


----------



## LvsTnk

Well no wait list I successfully changed my ressie to the Polynesian studios this AM what a relief.


----------



## Dee2015

Thanks for your rely bobbiwoz


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dee2015 said:


> Thanks for your rely bobbiwoz


You're welcome!
December is a fun time to come, we're here now.  There is lots of street atmosphere in all the parks.  Some days it's warm enough to swim, other days, not as warm, so be aware of that!

Bobbi

On topic of wait list, decided to wait list a value studio for 1 night in March.  We just added a 3 night cruise before our trip, and we fly in the night before the cruise.


----------



## keishashadow

Was waitlisted for AKV Jambo value studio for Sunday July 2nd, came thru this week. Very pleasant surprise.


----------



## Dee2015

bobbiwoz said:


> You're welcome!
> December is a fun time to come, we're here now.  There is lots of street atmosphere in all the parks.  Some days it's warm enough to swim, other days, not as warm, so be aware of that!
> 
> Bobbi
> 
> On topic of wait list, decided to wait list a value studio for 1 night in March.  We just added a 3 night cruise before our trip, and we fly in the night before the cruise.



So exciting! I did not expect there would be an chance of swimming. Is it actually hot some days at this time of year or are DVC pools heated? 

Have you one a cruise before I bet that will b amazing!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Anyone have a waitlist come through?


----------



## Dee2015

Yes   We got the 7 night booking we were hoping for at BWV thanks to the DVC Rental Store! Best of luck to everyone else!!!


----------



## kittylady1972

I have two waitlists right now, and would love to change them to better my chances but have promised my daughter I'd waitlist VGF since we've NEVER stayed there and she is hopeful for it.

Mine are all for Memorial Day weekend so don't know what my chances are there realistically.

Currently I'm homeless for one night, but I've waitlisted a whole series so as not to have to move.  Right now Sunday of Memorial Day weekend is the toughest day to get.

So I have a studio at BCV Friday, a Poly Studio Saturday AND Mon & Tues night.  Would love to just waitlist Poly for for Fri and Sunday...but of course that is TWO waitlists.

So right now I think I have BCV Studio waitlisted for Sat-Wed and a std Studio at VGF waitlisted for that same timeframe.

We'll see what happens.


----------



## n2mm

Sadly, I am the waitlist failure here on the boards.

Had a 1 night (Tuesday) in August (BWV) at the 7 month window.....didn't come through
Had a 1 night (Monday) in October (BCV) at the 7 month window......didn't come through
Had two 2 nights for next month at both BWV and VWL that didn't come through (though they were only 4 months on the waitlist).  I ended grabing something else when it popped up.

I guess the waitlist doesn't like me.  I have a new one for BWV/Standard in October (stop laughing).  It's for 1 night (Tuesday).  We are booked for 10 nights, but now because of flights I need to arrive a night earlier.  Been on that waitlist at the 10 month mark.  I don't expect it, and will stay elsewhere, but have to wait until the 7 month window to book something.

Good luck to all.....hopefully the waitlist fairy likes others better than she likes me!


----------



## bobbiwoz

n2mm said:


> Sadly, I am the waitlist failure here on the boards.
> 
> Had a 1 night (Tuesday) in August (BWV) at the 7 month window.....didn't come through
> Had a 1 night (Monday) in October (BCV) at the 7 month window......didn't come through
> Had two 2 nights for next month at both BWV and VWL that didn't come through (though they were only 4 months on the waitlist).  I ended grabing something else when it popped up.
> 
> I guess the waitlist doesn't like me.  I have a new one for BWV/Standard in October (stop laughing).  It's for 1 night (Tuesday).  We are booked for 10 nights, but now because of flights I need to arrive a night earlier.  Been on that waitlist at the 10 month mark.  I don't expect it, and will stay elsewhere, but have to wait until the 7 month window to book something.
> 
> Good luck to all.....hopefully the waitlist fairy likes others better than she likes me!


----------



## n2mm

Thanks Bobbiwoz....good luck on your waitlist.


----------



## WDWLODGE

We had a waitlist for a studio at HHI for May 14th and it came through.


----------



## gmboy95

I am old enough to remember a time when a waitlist coming through was not a surprise....i cant remember the last time one of mine came through....6 years ago probably


----------



## bobbiwoz

keishashadow said:


> Was waitlisted for AKV Jambo value studio for Sunday July 2nd, came thru this week. Very pleasant surprise.


Just the other day, I decided we did not need a savannah view for 1 night before our March cruise.  The waitlist came through today!  Saved a few points, and am happy with the system.  We booked the cruise in December.


----------



## bobbiwoz

keishashadow said:


> Was waitlisted for AKV Jambo value studio for Sunday July 2nd, came thru this week. Very pleasant surprise.


Will this be the beginning or end of your vacation?  We arrive in the third, I believe.


----------



## keishashadow

bobbiwoz said:


> Will this be the beginning or end of your vacation?  We arrive in the third, I believe.



We arrive on the 2nd, plan is to stay till at least the 7th.  GD was lobbying for an overnight @ Universal but rate is , unless they have a significant APH rate we will just 'do' WDW & a day trip to Sea World.  

_Really _hoping to be able to do the member event @ TL on the 5th

We've missed each other several times in the past, maybe this trip we can say "hi"


----------



## bobbiwoz

keishashadow said:


> We arrive on the 2nd, plan is to stay till at least the 7th.  GD was lobbying for an overnight @ Universal but rate is , unless they have a significant APH rate we will just 'do' WDW & a day trip to Sea World.
> 
> _Really _hoping to be able to do the member event @ TL on the 5th
> 
> We've missed each other several times in the past, maybe this trip we can say "hi"


We are hoping to go to the Typhoon Lagoon event too!


----------



## emilymad

I am waiting on a one night waitlist for a studio at BCV the last week of April.  I have 4 nights at BCV then the waitlist night and then the last night at BCV.  I made a backup reservation for that one night at SSR but I really don't want to have to move rooms so much.  I know there is still time but at what point would you give up on the waitlist?

If I have to move rooms I would rather move for the last 2 nights together.

This waitlist thing is very stressful!


----------



## bobbiwoz

emilymad said:


> I am waiting on a one night waitlist for a studio at BCV the last week of April.  I have 4 nights at BCV then the waitlist night and then the last night at BCV.  I made a backup reservation for that one night at SSR but I really don't want to have to move rooms so much.  I know there is still time but at what point would you give up on the waitlist?
> 
> If I have to move rooms I would rather move for the last 2 nights together.
> 
> This waitlist thing is very stressful!


I hope you get that 1 night!  It's good you have the night some where, but like you, I would not want to end my vacation by moving each of the last two nights.


----------



## emilymad

bobbiwoz said:


> I hope you get that 1 night!  It's good you have the night some where, but like you, I would not want to end my vacation by moving each of the last two nights.



Thanks!  It was a "last minute" trip so I was happy to get what I did but now I worry.


----------



## Lakegirl

Super Super excited!!!! My BCV came through for August!!!!!!!!  Love trying new spots!!! We have never stayed here and are looking forward to it!!


----------

